# Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

Day 1
It wasn't that hard. I got started about 1:00 had it in by 2:00.
















Does anyone know where the red wire goes?








Well, at least I got the engine on the stand.








Here is the reason for the swap. Dynoed the day before the 8v was removed.









Day 2
I've gone about as far as I can removing the 8v. The front engine mount bolts right up to the 20v as advertised. That's a good thing. Tomorrow I finish taking out the 8v and then I can see how the pedals and shifter are going to work out. Scott at TDC Motorsports is working on getting a cable shift from a corrado just in case I can't get the mkIV one to hook up in the tunnel. The Peloquin LSD is supposed to arrive tomorrow from Bahn Brenner and Shaun at TDC is going to install it in the tranny Tuesday.








The guy I got the engine from sent the whole car harness and it is so new (1065 miles) that I am going to use it to rewire the front of the car. I'm hoping to get the MFA, cruise control, all that stuff working.
















_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:43 AM 4-28-2003_


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 8:25 PM 5-1-2003_


----------



## Todesengel (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*












































Thats exactly why I paid someone to do my vr6 swap lol.


----------



## evolveVW (Nov 11, 2000)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Todesengel)*

Nice! Really the hardest part of this swap to find is the harness in its entirety. It doesnt get much better than that.


----------



## Darrsh (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (evolveVW)*

all those wires, makin me dizzy, and tempting, BRB i gotta go work a little more on my whip








ur car is gonna b bad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Darrsh)*

At least you found a 20v motor...I've been looking for a 5 weeks


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Holy crap, drool.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

quote:[HR][/HR]Day 1
It wasn't that hard. I got started about 1:00 had it in by 2:00.















[HR][/HR]​ *Now thats the quickest swap i've ever seen!* Hows it perform? 
Oh, I just saw the dyno sheet! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
quote:[HR][/HR]Day 2
The guy I got the engine from sent the whole car harness and it is so new (1065 miles) that I am going to use it to rewire the front of the car. I'm hoping to get the MFA, cruise control, all that stuff working.
















[HR][/HR]​ *Nice bowl of spagetti!* Imagine what two 1.8T harnesses and a TDI harness look like when there spread out on the floor! I've got three swaps ahead of me this year!






































[Modified by 1.8TsyncroB3, 11:06 AM 4-22-2003]


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (1.8TsyncroB3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... *Nice bowl of spagetti!* Imagine what two 1.8T harnesses and a TDI harness look like when there spread out on the floor! I've got three swaps ahead of me this year!



































[HR][/HR]​It's not that far from Canada to Utah. Come on down and practice before you start those three.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

How about you come up here and see how it's done.








I'll be dropping my engine into my Passat syncro next week. The wiring is always the big pain when doing these swaps, but if you keep a cool head and work things out the right way, there will be few issues later down the road.
God luck with your swap and post your progress as you go.

















[Modified by 1.8TsyncroB3, 1:06 PM 4-22-2003]


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (1.8TsyncroB3)*

quote:[HR][/HR]How about you come up here and see how it's done.







... [HR][/HR]​I'd like to bring my car up and have some experienced assistance.








I'm working on a web page to keep track of what I have done and the issues I run into. Here are a few pics.
As I get frustrated I clean the engine bay a bit. You can see it was a frustrating day.








I think I can get the mkIV steering column to work but I'll need to fab a mount.








The dash is out. I'm pulling the wires that are going to be replaced by the mkIV harness. I'm using the mkIV fuse panel.








The front mount will work. I just have to drill out the boss on the block, it is tapped, then use a longer bolt.








The passenger rear mount bolts up but interfers with the turbo to intercooler piping. If there is enough room in the engine bay I'll use an extended 90 at the turbo exit to clear the mount.








The trans mount from my O2O trans bolts up to the O2J but the support bracket doesn't. This looks so weak compared to the mkIV bracket that was on the tranny. I'm going to fab an additional support similar to that which was on the O2O.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Looks like you've got everything under control








For that tranny mount support, I assume you are talking about the steel support that runs from the mount to the top of the gearbox above the end cover? I have seen many cars running without this part, but suggest you grab one from any B3 or B4 passat or Corrado. Any of the 02A set-ups in an A3 will also have the right part for you.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Damn, I remember those days.
Good luck man.. dbw


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

What tranny are you using? Is it the stock 8V tranny or are you using the tranny from the 1.8T engne? Sorry I don't really know what the numbers mean with the Vdub tranny's.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VRC-YA)*

The 8v trans is O2O (oh2oh). The trans I'm using is the O2J from the 2003 Jetta that also donated the 1.8T.


----------



## DubG60 (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

On that rear mount hittin the Plumbing...Consider looking at he A3 2.0 rear mount? Its a single bolt mount bracket and may fit there for ya (I keep seein em at my Junkyard tryin to get a 3 bolt for my new set-up and they look a bit narrower) Take yours to the yard and match em up. You may not need to modify that plumbing.


----------



## KiNEMATiX (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (DubG60)*

sic!
i like how you are using all the wiring from the mk4 that is what i am gonna do. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoKidd (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (KiNEMATiX)*

Werd! Looks like fun


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (DubG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubG60* »_On that rear mount hittin the Plumbing...Consider looking at he A3 2.0 rear mount? ...

Thanks for the tip. I'll check it out.
After two long days the mkIV pedal assembly and shifter are in. The shifter still needs a bit of work but I know what has to happen. The steering column is in but also has some remaining issues.








The column ended up being a morph of the mkIV and mkII columns. The spline on the mkIV column won't mate to the mkII steering box and the mkIV column is too short from the steering wheel hub to the first knuckle. The key and adjustment mechanism were right in the dash. I removed all the tilt and telescope adjustment stuff from the mkIV column and cut it off right above the top knuckle. I cut apart the mkII column and used the tilt adjustment, lower part of the tube, and from the top spline down to the steering box. A thing of beauty??










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:46 AM 4-28-2003_


----------



## PhantomDubs (Sep 8, 2001)

I love posts like this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif lots of good info


----------



## RED1990GL (Jan 3, 2002)

I'll be watching


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

I'd like a little more detail on the pedal cluster if you don't mind. What was involved in getting it to fit?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_I'd like a little more detail on the pedal cluster if you don't mind. What was involved in getting it to fit?

Pedals huh? Okay, but first a few clarifications of what is above.
1. I guess you can see that the mkIV steering column did not work without extensive modification. I chose to use the top end of the mkIV column in order to retain the column lock feature. I am going to have to move the tilt control lever to the underside of the column because it interferes with the key connector where it is in the pic above.
2. The O2O trans mount does not bolt up. The holes are in the right place but the threads are in the mount. The bolts need to go through the mount and thread into the trans. Mark at Bahn Brenner said that the G60 corrado mount is the one I need. I have ordered it but haven't got it yet. 
Now ... the pedal assemblies.
The mkII pedals are in one assembly (left). Note the pattern of the plate that mounts against the firewall. It fits into a recess on the firewall that matches it. The mkIV assembly has a larger plate that does not fit into the recess. I trimmed the mkIV brake/throttle assembly so that it matched the contour of the firewall (right).








This is a top view of the brake/throttle assembly after trimming.








Here is a pic of the assembly from the inside where you can see the contour of the recess and how the assembly has to fit into it.








This is a pic of the firewall where I have layed out the new hole pattern. Note that the mkII Master Cylinder had three bolts, the mkIV has four.








This is the clutch cylinder from the engine bay side. The hole is not as rough as it looks. That is just where the paint was ground off as I smoothed the hole.








Here is a pic of the assembly from the inside. The two assemblies have to be lined up so that the brake and clutch pivot points are on the same horizontal plane. I put a line in the pic to demonstrate. I still have to fab a brace from the top of the brake assembly up to the stud above it.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 8:28 PM 5-1-2003_


----------



## Jeckyll (Feb 24, 2002)

great writeup! Once it's done it should be in the MkII DIY guide. I mean, nice weekened project, right?


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: (Jeckyll)*

Awesome stuff... Now I just need to find the parts under a tree


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (SidVicious)*

How about the mkIV shifter in a mkII?
The bracket that the mkII shifter assembly is bolted to in the tunnel is no good for the mkIV shifter. I cut that bracket out and ground it smooth. I sprayed it with some undercoat so that it won't rust.








I had to trim the tunnel doubler a bit because the cables of the mkIV shifter are right at the top of the tunnel (left pic). Without trimming the doubler the cable housing is sitting on a sharp edge. I also had to trim the bolt holes off the back of the mkIV shift assembly to get it to fit up in the tunnel.















I was going to bolt the shifter right to the top of the tunnel but that put it too high for the console and pulled the cables into the doubler on the underside. I made a frame of 1/2 inch square tubing to act as a spacer. I used some truck canopy weatherstrip to seal both sides of the spacer. I don't want any road grime getting into the shift assembly or the car.








Here is the installed shifter. I had to notch the back of the hole in the floor in order to get the assembly back far enough to fit up in the boot. I also notched the hole just a bit to clear the reverse lever. I used a doubler on the front so that I could tighten down the front without just bending the tunnel. The longer bolts with nuts in the back are an attempt to use them as pins to hold the console like the original. I'm not sure that's going to work.








Here is the view from under the car with the shifter installed and one with the boot on.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 5:03 AM 5-1-2003_


----------



## RECARO18 (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

man oh man...love this kinds of post....lots of great info.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (RECARO18)*

damn... you're good.
You should open your own shop.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (MAC)*

wow im impressed, that looks really good. you are a fabricating machine. this is gonna be a one of a kind when its done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif keep the updates coming
edit: spelling


_Modified by gimmeAdub at 12:13 PM 5-1-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (MAC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MAC* »_damn... you're good.
You should open your own shop.















Only Bill Gates could afford to pay me what I would charge to do this. Thanks for the compliment anyway.
Hey gimmeAdub, I'm waiting for you to give me the secret combination to the mkIV into mkII instrument cluster.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:42 AM 5-2-2003_


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

i like your shift box heres a pic on how i made mine fit.








excellent work and yes the g60 mount or any 02a tranny mount will work for your transmission. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Benbuilt4u)*

UUHHHHHHHHHHHHHH. Damn Lewis, I would have never guess you had that in you. Unreal. I thought it was cool when you made the heated seats work from my Corrado on that thing. Never would have guessed that you were the super fabricator. Well really never would have guessed this swap was such a PITA. Anyway, if you need any help, give me a buzz. I will be in Vegas until the 23. I am sure it will be done by then, as I know you cant wait for anything. Later.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_














Only Bill Gates could afford to pay me what I would charge to do this. Thanks for the compliment anyway.
Hey gimmeAdub, I'm waiting for you to give me the secret combination to the mkIV into mkII instrument cluster.









_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:42 AM 5-2-2003_

are you going to use the mkIV dash as well? im not very happy with the fit of the mkIV cluster in my mkII dash. it fits but it is a little out of place.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_
are you going to use the mkIV dash as well? im not very happy with the fit of the mkIV cluster in my mkII dash. it fits but it is a little out of place.

I've been avoiding what to do with the cluster. The cutout in the dash for the steering column doesn't match up with the mkIV part of the column very well so that is going to need some customization. I may try to change the angle of the bottom of the opening for the cluster at the same time. That would provide a bit more room for the new cluster. I don't want to use the mkIV dash. I like the lines of the mkII. I'm going to try to get the car running and then take some time to figure out what to do with the cluster.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I've been avoiding what to do with the cluster. The cutout in the dash for the steering column doesn't match up with the mkIV part of the column very well so that is going to need some customization. I may try to change the angle of the bottom of the opening for the cluster at the same time. That would provide a bit more room for the new cluster. I don't want to use the mkIV dash. I like the lines of the mkII. I'm going to try to get the car running and then take some time to figure out what to do with the cluster.

thats exactly what i did. i cut out the bottom to make room for it, but i cut a little too much. i want to picp up another from the junk yard so i can take a second try at it.


----------



## seowitz (Jan 7, 2002)

This is the best post EVER.
VR6GTI'00': I live in Park City and I must come down to see your car sometime soon.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (seowitz)*

Today I put the engine and trans in the car to make sure it fit.








There are so many things to do it's a bit overwhelming. As I notice things that need to be done I write it on a punch list so that I don't forgrt too much.
Not too many issues with the mechanical fit.








The mount from the O2A trans arrived and it works just like you people said it would.








The front mount bolts up too. I said in a post above that I would have to drill out the boss on the block because it is tapped. That didn't have to be done because the block is tapped for 12mm bolts. The 10mm bolts that go into the mount fit right through the threads. I would have liked to use a sleeve (10mm to 12mm)through the bolt holes in the starter but the starter fits tight into the trans housing so I'm not going to worry more about it. I forgot what the other bolt on the mount went to. I may bolt a strap from the mount up to the hole above it on the trans housing just for a bit of security.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Excellent progress! really appreciate the helpful photos and commentary!
Now that the engine is in, how does that boost tube fit behind the engine? Are you still able extend it so it will fit past the mount?
Have you thought about how you will deal with the A/C? I found that the VR6 compressor bolts up, turns the correct way, and allows me to use B3/B4 Passat VR6 hoses. Perhaps this might also work for you. I found that the Mk4 A/C hoses would need an excessive amount of reworking before they would fit neatly.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_... Now that the engine is in, how does that boost tube fit behind the engine? Are you still able extend it so it will fit past the mount?

There is room to extend it around the passenger side of the mount. It looks like there are two ways to do it. I can use a longer 90 at the turbo exit but then I would have to replace/lengthen the other two hoses that port off there. The other option is to fab a bend in the metal tube in the area of the mount. I'm leaning toward doing that in order to keep the nice stainless clamps that bolt up to the block. I'll have to look a bit closer before I know if the second option can be done.

_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_... Have you thought about how you will deal with the A/C? I found that the VR6 compressor bolts up, turns the correct way, and allows me to use B3/B4 Passat VR6 hoses. Perhaps this might also work for you. I found that the Mk4 A/C hoses would need an excessive amount of reworking before they would fit neatly.

Oh Oh I didn't know that was a problem. I think that I can have the mkIV fittings put on my mkII hoses at the compressor end. I was planning to use the same controls that were mounted on the radiator in the mkII hoses. The system would be plumbed with the mkII stuff except with mkIV compressor. Do you know of any reason that wouldn't work? I was also considering deleting the A/C because this is a hobby car and I like an uncluttered engine bay. A friend who shows a 67 Nova with no A/C says I will be sorry if I get rid of it.


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:47 PM 5-3-2003_


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
The other option is to fab a bend in the metal tube in the area of the mount. I'm leaning toward doing that in order to keep the nice stainless clamps that bolt up to the block.


I agree with your second option. The install will be cleaner. I also have the same dilemma to resolve and will be working out the details in the next week or so.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I think that I can have the mkIV fittings put on my mkII hoses at the compressor end. I was planning to use the same controls that were mounted on the radiator in the mkII hoses. The system would be plumbed with the mkII stuff except with mkIV compressor. Do you know of any reason that wouldn't work?

 
If you are successfull in having the new fittings correctly crimped and sealed, I see no reason why it shouldn't work.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I was also considering deleting the A/C because this is a hobby car and I like an uncluttered engine bay. A friend who shows a 67 Nova with no A/C says I will be sorry if I get rid of it.


A/C is vitually a free option for you, so why delete it. I agree with your friend. Another fact to consider is that the nice serpentine belt set-up might have to be totally reconfigured in order to delete the A/C and have a reliable set-up.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_I agree with your second option. The install will be cleaner. I also have the same dilemma to resolve and will be working out the details in the next week or so.

Did you see fush23's hookup? That is another option, he came out around the top corner instead of around the engine mount at the bottom.
fush23's post 
I considered a similar routing to a side mount cooler. After talking to Aaron at Bahn Brenner I decided not to use a SM. He said he tried one on his corrado and it heat soaked unless he was on the freeway.
On another subject ... I talked to The Drive Shaft Shop about axles. I'm going to have them build some for me that fit the O2J flange and the mkII carrier. They come with beefier hubs. (My wallet hurts!) They will be a custom version of these, check em out.
The Drive Shaft Shop mkII axles


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:22 AM 5-4-2003_


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*



VR6GTI'00' said:


> Did you see fush23's hookup? That is another option, he came out around the top corner instead of around the engine mount at the bottom.
> fush23's post
> I thought about going over the top and have sourced out the TT225 set-up as a result. I hope to install a TT225 K04 turbo in the near future, so it all makes sense. In the meantime, my goal is to get my engine installed cleanly and with as many factory style parts as possible.


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

I am planning to do this swap... but syncro...


----------



## kt_racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (volksdubber)*

keep up the excellent work bro....


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (kt_racer)*

Louis, you are the man. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'll let you drive my 16v if you let me drive this.


----------



## Dirtydog (Sep 10, 2000)

*Re: (PerfectGLi)*

Man this is an awesome thread, great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Dirtydog)*

Not much exciting happened the last couple of days.
I made the strap to firm up the driver's side of the front mount. I had to trim a bit off the spacer on the mount to get the strap to line up with the hole on the trans. I see in the pic that I hit some paint with the hack saw. Can't have any scratched motor mounts.
















Most of the last two days have been spent on the new harness pulling wires that are not going to be used. I first tried to identify all of the connectors by their position in the harness and match them up to the wire colors in the Bentley. That was a BIG puzzle. I finally got it under control by making a spreadsheet of all the fuses and what they powered. Then I decided which circuits I didn't need and traced to them from the respective fuse in the fuse box. It didn't take too long to get intimately familiar with the harness. That's what I like about these kind of projects, you really learn how the car operates. I found that there were a few changes between the 2002 Bentley to the 2003 Jetta that donated the harness. The pile of wire in the foreground is what I removed from the harness the second day. A lot of it is the airbag, monsoon, and comfort system stuff.


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_Not much exciting happened the last couple of days.
I made the strap to firm up the driver's side of the front mount. I had to trim a bit off the spacer on the mount to get the strap to line up with the hole on the trans. I see in the pic that I hit some paint with the hack saw. Can't have any scratched motor mounts.


















Hey itll save you alot of stress if you go get a 93-98 02A VR6 front motor mount that way you wont need that strap and its alot stronger. also you should replace your front crossmember with a VR6 corrado or passat one. you will rip a stock 4cyl. one in half. by the way excellent work and im enjoying your right up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Benbuilt4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benbuilt4u* »_
Hey itll save you alot of stress if you go get a 93-98 02A VR6 front motor mount that way you wont need that strap and its alot stronger. also you should replace your front crossmember with a VR6 corrado or passat one. you will rip a stock 4cyl. one in half. by the way excellent work and im enjoying your right up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AAAaargh!!! I don't want to look for more parts. I am a lazy wash and wax kind of guy. How did I get into this?
Okay, that is over. Thanks for the tip. I'll see what's in the JY.


----------



## slogtiguy (Oct 21, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Just wanted to chime in and say thanks for posting. This is very interesting reading! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: (slogtiguy)*

Awsome post It's going to look great with a 20vt fmic


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: ([email protected])*

mmm nice work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (vwtoys)*

Louis, If you have a problem with the MK4 Cluster fitting just get a TT Dash.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Jedi801)*

A TT dash huh? That would give me a place to put the fuse panel too. Do you know who's car is in the pic?


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I don't. It is someone from Europe. The pic was taken at GTI international.
This might help.
http://www.dutchdub.com/Interior.htm#Audi


_Modified by Jedi801 at 7:22 PM 5-13-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Jedi801)*

Damn ... I am not going there. Excellent post but way beyond my capability. Everyone check out the link above, INTERESTING!


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

If you really want to see what is needed to do a TT dash in a Mk2 check this guy's car out









you can see a how to here: http://www.dutchdub.com/Interi...0dash


----------



## ispy2GTIs (Sep 11, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I love it Louis!!! Your giving my old car a second life, I like that. It is a little stressful seeing her in this state though.







Keep it up and keep me updated!
Jessica


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

is there anyway to make(reprogram) the romote key lock to lock and unlock your doors? that way you dont have to walk around with 2 sets of keys 1 for the door and another for the ignition?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (rventoo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rventoo7* »_is there anyway to make(reprogram) the romote key lock to lock and unlock your doors? that way you dont have to walk around with 2 sets of keys 1 for the door and another for the ignition?

You would have to hook up the comfort system with all the door processors. The receiver for the remote unlock is is the central unit and it unlocks the doors over the CAN bus (on the 2003 at least). It's too much trouble for me without the donor car. I'll carry two keys or use an alarm remote.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

It has been awhile since I posted any progress. It has been slow going. I'm getting very frustrated trying to source parts. If I ever receive all the stuff I have on order I may take another week off work and see if I can get this car running.
I spent all day yesterday trying to find a brake fitting in town and on the internet with no luck. The mkII master cylinder had four lines coming out of it. One 10mmx1.0 bubble flare connection for each wheel. The mkIV master cylinder only has two lines coming out of it. They are 12mmx?? bubble flare that went to the ABS. I thought I would just get a 10mm tee and a 10mm to 12mm adapter. There is no 12mm bubble flare fittings in the world!








The pic on the left is the T in the car. I had planned to run the flex lines from the MC to the Ts. Don't worry, I'm not going to leave them right there. They are just keeping the lines clean for right now. The pic on the right is the flex line, where the adapter needs to go, and the T. Monday I'm going to see if I can get a 10mm fitting swaged onto the flex line.















I had to have the mkIV power steering hose modified to mate to the mkII steering box. C-N-R Hose in Ogden welded a flare nut on the end of the tube from the mkII PS pressure hose and the swaged a flare fitting on the end of the mkIV pressure hose.








More troubles. The recirc pump is not going to fit where it was. I'm going to have to relocate it over by the trans somewhere. I'll find a place for it after I get the power steering reservoir mounted (relocated from passenger side on mkIV) and the FMIC plumbing routed. And the after cat o2 sensor hits the floor. I'm not too worried about that sensor yet.















I'm trying to get the harness routed around and figure out where everything is going to have to hook up.


----------



## veedubber UK (Mar 6, 2002)

its looking good. 
if the secondry air pump doesn't fit, rather than relocating it can't you just junk it like everyone else. Its only there to work for the first 5 minutes the car is started, to make emissions look a bit better. Then it switches off for the rest of the time your driving.
You could junk it, then place a little filter over the tube end and leave it on, it would make a funny noise when its on but it wouldn't throw any codes in the factory ECU. 
Even completly nplugging won't do any harm, it will throw up a code in the ECU but it wont slow you down or make the car run bad







Veedubber


----------



## vrdubin (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: (veedubber UK)*

I have had the secondary air pump fail on a 97 Vr6 and it gave me a light but didnt affect anything, well could you simply jumper that wire or put some resistance on that wire too make the ecu think that it is working saving the Check light for something more seriouse
?/?


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (vrdubin)*

holy crap that wiring gives me a headache.


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (Benbuilt4u)*

Louis- The install looks great, really nice clean work! You may need the MkIV cluster to make the car run though. I know on a Passat the car will not run without the cluster installed. Maybe you could keep your MkII cluster and remote mount the MkIV electronics but you will probably need it. 
I might hit you up for one of those connectors on your unused harness pieces. My Passat wasn't wired for rear fogs or the rear fog indicator on the dash even though all the parts are in place.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (CRD99)*

Hey Jess. Yeah, I'm planning to use the mkIV cluster. I haven't figured out how yet. It might be so ugly as to have to have a custom dash.
If you need any of the connectors you'd better hurry and let me know. I think I threw out the tail light connectors last night.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I'm planning to use the mkIV cluster. I haven't figured out how yet. It might be so ugly as to have to have a custom dash.

I built an A4 ALH TDI into a Rabbit. With the IMMO, the engine needs the cluster.
There was no way to fit the full cluster into the dash. I ended up doing a complete custom thing, but in the end it looks better than the original dash.
For your A2 dash, don't be afraid to think outside the box....
-Dave


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_ ... For your A2 dash, don't be afraid to think outside the box....
-Dave 

I haven't worried about it too much yet but I was thinking that I would raise the top of the intrument panel opening by cutting it at the ends, filling the angle, then having the whole dash recovered. It looks like that may be what you did? I think I'm going to have to move the opening for the steering column also.
Yours looks good. Thanks for the post.


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

what about fuel lines and fuel pump will the stock A2 units work with the 1.8t?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (rventoo7)*


_Quote »_what about fuel lines and fuel pump will the stock A2 units work with the 1.8t?

I don't know yet but I hope so. I got the mkIV pump/sender and it doesn't fit in the mkII tank. If the mkII pump doesn't provide enough volume I will use an external pump. Both quantity senders are resistive so if they operate in the same range or can be adjusted it will work.
The fuel lines work. I have not decided yet if I am going to put the mkIV evap system in the mkII. There is a pump that pressurizes the fuel tank system on the mkIV and if the system leaks (or the pump isn't there) it gives a CEL. I may try to fool the check or I might see if I can get the evap system installed. I like clean air.


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 10:05 PM 5-21-2003_


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

gimmeAdub in Socal is using the digi fuel pump and he said it works. Good luck with the swap, it's looking good!


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

stock fuel pumps should work, people with AEB have

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I don't know yet but I hope so. I got the mkIV pump/sender and it doesn't fit in the mkII tank. If the mkII pump doesn't provide enough volume I will use an external pump. Both quantity senders are resistive so if they operate in the same range or can be adjusted it will work.
The fuel lines work. I have not decided yet if I am going to put the mkIV evap system in the mkII. There is a pump that pressurizes the fuel tank system on the mkIV and if the system leaks (or the pump isn't there) it gives a CEL. I may try to fool the check or I might see if I can get the evap system installed. I like clean air.

_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 10:05 PM 5-21-2003_


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (OZ jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OZ jetta* »_stock fuel pumps should work, people with AEB have


worked for my AWD http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rventoo7 (Nov 13, 2002)

ok we got the fuel sorted what about cooling?
are u gonna need a new radiator?


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (rventoo7)*

stock one should be fine but if you want to spend the extra dough, go for the corrado g60 dual fan setup too

_Quote, originally posted by *rventoo7* »_ok we got the fuel sorted what about cooling?
are u gonna need a new radiator?


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (OZ jetta)*

Louis- I actually don't need the plastic connector. I just need to cut out two of the blades out of pretty much any connector from the car. I believe it is one for a 14AWG wire. 
Anyhow, if I see the harness I'd be able to tell you what I'm looking for, I'll have to let you know when I'll be in town. The work schedule has been really hectic lately so I may be out of town until early June. That's when my new turbo is due to arrive anyway







.
I'd love to check out your project sometime, looks like it is coming along really well! 


_Modified by CRD99 at 4:54 PM 6-15-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (CRD99)*

I haven't posted much for awhile. Wiring harness modification doesn't make for very interesting posts. I have the car rewired from the switches to the right of the dash clockwise around the car to the drivers seat. This allowed me to get the back of the car together and get the stuff off the roof. Now it looks more like a car again and less like garage furniture.
There are a lot of issues that come up using the whole car harness from the mkIV. For instance the mkIV flasher is in the switch, the mkII flasher is on the relay panel, so you are left with no flasher. I had to mount the mkII flasher in-line behind the switch. The rear wiper/washer is a pain, the motors and switches are totally different between the mkII and mkIV.







I got the relay panel mounted up to the studs that were already there under the dash support. I just used a piece of 3/8ths strap to fab a mount. Sorry, I forgot to take a pic before I put it in the car. The fuse panel will go right in front of the relay panel.
Here's a pic








I am getting the harness routed around the engine bay. After I figure out where everything is going to go I'll get the harness sealed up and secured. I've been hitting the junkyards trying to get mounting bits. There aren't many mkIVs in the yards and most of the stuff gets busted up when they YANK the engine out. I got the corrosion cleaned up around under the battery. I know, I should have painted it green but this car is for go not for show.
















This doesn't relate to the swap but while I had the car stripped out I finally got the brackets for the corrado rear seats welded in. Don't laugh at my welds, I'm an engineer not a welder.








The inside mount is the one from the corrado. It had to be moved in because the corrado seat is narrower. I didn't take the original out because ... I'm lazy?








Here you can see the mounts for the center and lower corners of the seat backs and for the center thingy.








And here is the rear seat back in the car.


----------



## VW_GolfFreak (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

how much is this setting you back?
im looking at a 1.8T swap as well. can you throw out some numbers for what you have so far? im trying to collect as much info about the 1.8T swaps as i can because im looking to swap one next spring/summer.
great clean work by the way! keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VW_GolfFreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_GolfFreak* »_how much is this setting you back?
im looking at a 1.8T swap as well. can you throw out some numbers for what you have so far? im trying to collect as much info about the 1.8T swaps as i can because im looking to swap one next spring/summer.
great clean work by the way! keep it up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. I'm keeping all my receipts but haven't taken the time to tally it up. As I have said elsewhere this is nickle and dimeing and $100 billing me to death. Here is some rough numbers No criticism please, if you can get some stuff cheaper elsewhere that's cool.
2003 1.8T and O2J trans with engine harness and stuff ~$3100 shipped.
Other stuff from the donor car like pedal assembly, steering column, whole car harness, extra instrument cluster, ... $800.
Quaife $1050 installed.
~$600 for OEM vw stuff and junk yard stuff like A/C fittings, metric hardware, custom PS hoses, motor mounts, ...
I have ~$900 worth of suspension beef-up stuff, steering wheel, shift knob, ... on order from TM Tuning.
I'm planning on $1000 for a FMIC setup, $1200 for axles and then I hope to be about there.
$8650? Of course the Quaife is optional and about $600 of the TM Tuning stuff is optional. The axles I'm getting are premo. Subtracting that stuff gets down to about $5800?
If you count the $1500 I have invested in the corrado interior, ~$300 in e-windows and mirrors, ~$1300 in brakes, ~$1100 in wheels and tires, ~$800 in suspension, ~$400 in lights, ... it's a pretty expensive $4000 car huh? I paid $3k for it last November. All that plus the swap is $17150, I wish you hadn't asked.
I think I might need to go to vw modaholics. I lost ~$15k on the mkIV GTI I sold last September. Check my sig.


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:43 AM 5-27-2003_


----------



## VW_GolfFreak (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

oh geez! i wish i hadnt either








i wish 1.8Ts came stock for MKIII... MKIII's are my weakness!

_Quote »_ 2003 1.8T and O2J trans with engine harness and stuff ~$3100 shipped.
Other stuff from the donor car like pedal assembly, steering column, whole car harness, extra instrument cluster, ... $800. 

i was expecting around that though
so what would i just need for the swap? forget the optional stuff i want right to the point. 
(sorry for bugging you but you seem to be the only one that is helping me out with the research) next time im in Utah ill come down check the car out and buy you a 24 or 28 of nice canadian beer for the trouble of me picking your brain









_Modified by VW_GolfFreak at 9:42 PM 5-26-2003_


_Modified by VW_GolfFreak at 9:45 PM 5-26-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VW_GolfFreak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VW_GolfFreak* »_... so what would i just need for the swap? forget the optional stuff i want right to the point. 

I forgot to mention exhaust in the post above. Add another $500-$700
There are so many variables that I couldn't tell you. If you are set on a 1.8T and you are concerned about money get one of the earliest ones, 98 or 99, and buy the whole donor car. I can't tell you what that would cost because I haven't done it. I know Matrix will install one for you for ~$6500.


----------



## VW_GolfFreak (Dec 6, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

6500 for labour? or everything?


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VW_GolfFreak)*

This is an excellent series of posts, I've read through this material numerous times and have decided I'm ready to give this a try. I've found a good donor car that I'm planning to drag home and start dismantling. I'm particularly interested in the MKIV cluster inside the MKII dash, keep the pics and info coming... this is excellent... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
Thanks. I'm keeping all my receipts but haven't taken the time to tally it up. As I have said elsewhere this is nickle and dimeing and $100 billing me to death. Here is some rough numbers No criticism please, if you can get some stuff cheaper elsewhere that's cool.
2003 1.8T and O2J trans with engine harness and stuff ~$3100 shipped.
Other stuff from the donor car like pedal assembly, steering column, whole car harness, extra instrument cluster, ... $800.
Quaife $1050 installed.
~$600 for OEM vw stuff and junk yard stuff like A/C fittings, metric hardware, custom PS hoses, motor mounts, ...
I have ~$900 worth of suspension beef-up stuff, steering wheel, shift knob, ... on order from TM Tuning.
I'm planning on $1000 for a FMIC setup, $1200 for axles and then I hope to be about there.
$8650? Of course the Quaife is optional and about $600 of the TM Tuning stuff is optional. The axles I'm getting are premo. Subtracting that stuff gets down to about $5800?
If you count the $1500 I have invested in the corrado interior, ~$300 in e-windows and mirrors, ~$1300 in brakes, ~$1100 in wheels and tires, ~$800 in suspension, ~$400 in lights, ... it's a pretty expensive $4000 car huh? I paid $3k for it last November. All that plus the swap is $17150, I wish you hadn't asked.
I think I might need to go to vw modaholics. I lost ~$15k on the mkIV GTI I sold last September. Check my sig.

_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:43 AM 5-27-2003_

it's not a cheap swap by any means...I have an excel file of everything i bought for mine...i haven't updated in a while, but it's over $19k from starting with nothing to having a mkII 1.8T......once i do a turbo upgrade...i'll be over MKIV MSRP


----------



## TufGuy (Dec 14, 2002)

*Re: (scarywoody)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarywoody* »_
it's not a cheap swap by any means...I have an excel file of everything i bought for mine...i haven't updated in a while, but it's over $19k from starting with nothing to having a mkII 1.8T......once i do a turbo upgrade...i'll be over MKIV MSRP








i'm going to do this also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (TufGuy)*

Today I got the exhaust installed. The 2.5" SS cat back is from Techtonics Tuning. It's an excellent product, very nice workmanship and fit.
The mkIV douwnpipe worked ... mostly. I said in an earlier post the after-cat O2 sensor was hitting the floor. I spent about two hours carefully grinding away the front 3/4s of the weld around the sensor fitting so I could bend it to reduce the angle. I got it welded back in place and put it in the car. Then the downpipe fit further up into the tunnel both O2 sensors hit the floor. I took the downpipe back out of the car and carefully adjusted both sensors with a hammer. NOW they fit.
Here is some pics of the exhaust. Not too much room under the car for photos. There are two resonators, one right behind the cat








and one right before the pipe that goes over the rear axle beam.








Here is the Borla muffler that comes with the system. I got an SS oval tip but it isn't installed yet. When I'm sure nothing leaks or rattles I'll put it on.








Earlier I posted about the brake fitting trouble. I found a line that has a 10mm fitting on one end and a 12mm fitting on the other end. It is the driver's side front line from the ABS to the tee in the wheelwell. The problem is the line is about 20 inches longer than it needs to be for an adapter. I haven't found anyone in town yet who can make a bubble flare to shorten it. I've got a brake line maze going here. It will be a miracle if it doesn't leak.








I put the radiator on to see what was going to happen there. Right off the fan conflicts wth the coolant hose.







Stay tuned for the yet-to-be-determined solution.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

change your fan to a universal one. 
It was the easiest way for me.
keep up the work!!
Will you be at waterfest? Hope to see you there!


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VRT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRT* »_change your fan to a universal one. 
It was the easiest way for me.
keep up the work!!
Will you be at waterfest? Hope to see you there!

Thanks. I took your advice on the fan. Waterfest is a bit out of my neighborhood.








This week the parts are trickling in and my money is gushing out. I had to buy a bunch of vw OEM parts and that hurt my wallet. I got a mkII FMIC from Futrell, great guys and the product looks good. The tubing came from Burns Stainless. It looks good but geez that stuff is expensive (not just at Burns, everywhere). I also ordered 2.25" clamps but the ID is 2.25". DOH!! They won't go over the silicon.
Come on weekend, I'm excited to see if I can get this FMIC installed in two days. I also found a good tip on a tubing site for putting a lip on the tubes. Stay tuned.


















_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 6:30 AM 6-6-2003_


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

looking good!
When trying to do these swaps and maintain an OEM style approach, it sure does get costly at the dealer. I'm way over budget on my project, and it's not even rolling yet








I'd like to know what site you found that lip forming info on.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_... I'd like to know what site you found that lip forming info on. 

I got the idea from Road Race Engineering. I think I can make a nice die on one side of the vice grip jaws with a matching notch on the other side using the bench grinder and dremel. If one works carefully around the tube I think it will come out pretty nice. Definitely not for volume!


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

sweet http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

Awe.. I remember that day!
















Looks like its coming along!
Nice choice on the Intercooler BTW


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I should have known!
I have a similar tool in my arsenal for producing a step on sheetmetal when doing patches and such. It works in much the same way as the visegrip tool shown here. Just another reason to keep those old worn out visegrips!


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (1.8TsyncroB3)*

The lip bender tool works pretty good. Thanks Road Race Engineering for the tip. It takes awhile to work the lip on. I move about 1/2 a grip width each time I clamp the grip and work around the tube three times tightening the grips 1/4 turn each time.








I got a start on the tubing to the FMIC. I used the OEM tube so I could keep the fittings and used one of the OEM hoses because is has a bit of an S to get over and around the intake side.


----------



## v_dubguy2004 (Mar 19, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*









*GHETTO!!!!!*


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_You would have to hook up the comfort system with all the door processors. The receiver for the remote unlock is is the central unit and it unlocks the doors over the CAN bus (on the 2003 at least). It's too much trouble for me without the donor car. I'll carry two keys or use an alarm remote.

I'm probably going to be doing this modification with my swap. I'll let you know how it goes if you're interested. You're right, having the whole donor car is nice.
I'm having some trouble finding it in this thread...where did you say you got that 02A front tranny mount? I'm going to need one so I can fit an 02J into my mk3.
thanks,
jim


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (Montanagreenmachine)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Montanagreenmachine* »_Awe.. I remember that day!
















Looks like its coming along!
Nice choice on the Intercooler BTW









yeah good memories


----------



## seowitz (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: (v_dubguy2004)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v_dubguy2004* »_
*GHETTO!!!!!* 

Yah, but it looks like it did a pretty good job.....nothing like ghetto engineering!


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
I'm probably going to be doing this modification with my swap. I'll let you know how it goes if you're interested. You're right, having the whole donor car is nice.
I'm having some trouble finding it in this thread...where did you say you got that 02A front tranny mount? I'm going to need one so I can fit an 02J into my mk3.
thanks,
jim

I want to keep the mkII dash so I had a lot of trouble with the whole car mkIV harness into the mkII. Getting from the mkIV harness to the mkII switches is a slow process. You have to really work out the details of the circuits for both cars in order to get it to work. If you use the mkIV dash and switches it will simplify the electronics but probably complicates the mechanics.
I bought the O2A trans mount stuff from the dealer.
The trans mount to the crossmember is 357 199 353 A
The support from the top of the trans is 357 199 356
I used the Corrado rubber mount 3A0 199 402


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

This is discouraging! At this rate I ought to have this running buy Christmas. Today I got the FMIC in but the outlet still conflicts with the tow hook. I think I'm going to have to cut it off and re-weld it. There is a bit of trimming required on the bumper rebar to get the FMIC to fit in front of the AC condenser. Yeh ... I drilled some holes to bolt up the FMIC but they were off the end of the cooler. Doh! Measure twice and cut once as Norm always says.








After two days I got about another foot of tube installed. Do I sound discouraged? I just ordered the vw OEM thrust sensor for $165 and a new AC condenser for $135. Ching Ching$$$$ !!! Scarywoody ... aren't you due for a vacation to beautiful Utah? Why don't you trip on over here and finish off this plumbing for me?








I should have just ordered the R32!


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 6:10 AM 6-15-2003_


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Come on now Louis, you can get this done!
Be thankful that you can afford this crap. I just ordered TT stainless exhaust for me GLI and my wallet weeps at night.


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
Scarywoody ... aren't you due for a vacation to beautiful Utah? Why don't you trip on over here and finish off this plumbing for me?
_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 6:10 AM 6-15-2003_

I dunno I hear alot of weird things about utah.....Also I could come, but I'd be of little or no help. I had Dean at Futrellautowerks do all the plumbing and everything else for that matter. I just stood around asking him...are you done yet....are you done yet. Don't get discouraged...it'll all be worth it when you fire it up and go for that first drive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fush23 (May 15, 2002)

*Re: (scarywoody)*


_Quote, originally posted by *scarywoody* »_
yeah good memories

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (fush23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fush23* »_









WooHoo, look at that engine bay. Don’t you have some yard work to do or something?







Looking very nice ... and ABS too!
Since the intercooler plumbing is in I was able to mount the power steering reservoir. I made a mount for it and bolted it to the frame rail with one of the bolts that hold the brake line bracket. Check out these hose separators that I saw at the local hose house. They work pretty well.
















I got the hose on the FMIC without having to reposition the outlet. Futrell sent me some pics and I had mine mounted too vertical. After canting the bottom back a bit the hose will go on. It's a tight fit though. I used the stock SMIC to throttle body hose (as recommended by Futrell) cut in half with a piece of SS tube for length. The webbing on the OEM hose is to keep it from inflating. I used an old solder gun to melt the edges where I cut it so that it won't unravel. Now I just have to get the charge air pressure sensor mounted in that tube.
Here's a pic of the FMIC outlet to throttle body and one of the FMIC inlet routing.


----------



## VRT (Dec 8, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

keep up the good work.
It's coming along nice. You be glad to drive it in the end and you'll know that it's all done right. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

Well, I was consider this until I browsed this post. All I have to say is SCREW THAT!!!! 
Way over my head. You got mad skills man!! 
I am going back to my VR swap, I can handle that. (I hope)
Good luck.


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (CruiseVW)*

Damn this post is so awesome well worht my 39 minutes of reading and looking!!! 






































































10 beers for you mah friend!


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (MK2driveR)*

yep gotta give ya tons of respect for taking this on solo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dean F (Feb 24, 2000)

*Re: (scarywoody)*

We were talking about you at the shop today Louis, big ups man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Email me your shirt size I want to send you a LE shirt for sticking it out and keeping this thread alive.
Dean


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Dean F)*

LE???


----------



## TeamTHP (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (MK2driveR)*

You are an inspiration man. Keep up the good work!


----------



## ex-vdubn (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: (TeamTHP)*

Rock on wild man! Thats deep. Have a few







's


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (ex-vdubn)*

Thanks for the encouragement!! I haven't had much time to work on the car lately and will have no time to work on it in the next two weeks. If I don't post for awhile it's not because I have given up.
I took the axles out last night so I could get the trans flange to hub bearing measurement. I'm going to order the axles from The Drive Shaft Shop  on Monday. After I get the axles in the car and make sure my measurements were correct I'll post up the lengths.
Received the new AC condensor and the charge air pressure sensor and I put the battery in today so when I get a couple more good days to work on this I think we'll be ready to see if it will run.
I used the smaller battery size that goes in the mkIV so that I could put the mkIV fuse block on top of it. Some people have said they have trouble getting the Optima battery bolted down in the mkII. There was a cover thing on only a couple of the Optima batteries at the parts store so I took one with the extra stuff. Part of the stuff was a plastic adapter thing that says it may be needed under the battery. I used that and it fits in there perfect. That's the red thing you can see on the bottom in the pic. The fan control module is hanging below the battery and I'll mount it to the frame right there. The fan control module will run two fans so I'm going to install two just to be cool.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I bought the O2A trans mount stuff from the dealer.
The trans mount to the crossmember is 357 199 353 A
The support from the top of the trans is 357 199 356
I used the Corrado rubber mount 3A0 199 402

ok, I got these parts the other day, here's hoping when I actually get around to the transplant, these parts will suffice for the fit


----------



## mk2driver (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

That has to be the cleanest 1.8t swap in a mk2 ever...


----------



## westsideseal (Sep 8, 2002)

*Re: (MK2driveR)*

this is a great thread! even though i dont own a mk2 and would never have the kind of knowledge to do this swap, its great reading! good luck!


----------



## vagueLee (Apr 20, 2003)

Thanks for keeping such a detailed record of your swap, if only to put my silly fantasies of ever trying it to rest!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (vagueLee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vagueLee* »_Thanks for keeping such a detailed record of your swap, if only to put my silly fantasies of ever trying it to rest!


funny, this thread had the exact opposite effect on me


----------



## Division VW (Jun 24, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vesvw (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: (Division VW)*

Nice post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am wondering if you can tell me what parts from what cars I need to hookup the A/C. 
Thanks for this post, you are a brave man
EDIT: If you have gotten that far.


_Modified by vesvw at 10:52 AM 6-25-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (vesvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vesvw* »_Nice post http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I am wondering if you can tell me what parts from what cars I need to hookup the A/C. 
Thanks for this post, you are a brave man
EDIT: If you have gotten that far.

_Modified by vesvw at 10:52 AM 6-25-2003_

Thanks.
I'm planning to use all the controls/hoses from the mkII system with the mkIV compressor. I will have to have the mkIV fittings put on the mkII hose to bolt up to the compressor. I have not looked at mkII system yet to see if the engine cooling fan is controlled by the refrigerant temperature. If it isn't I will add that so it functions like the mkIV.


----------



## airbornejet (Jul 12, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

man, very nice post, i have read and looked at everything, and now i'm ready to do this...j/k lol ----- good job man!!!!!! i'm sure its people out there that appreciate this post as much as i do..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mike1 (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (airbornejet)*

It's way beyond my capabilities, but it certainly makes me appreciate the time and effort put into swaps...especially 1.8Ts into Mk2s.
Thanks for the detailed posts. Maybe one day I'll attempt it...or maybe not..


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (Mike)*

Why did you use the whole front end harness..why didn't you just use the engine harness and leave the heat/turnsignals/otherBS/radio controls mk2?


----------



## Deako (Aug 25, 2002)

Awesome work. Great thread and cant wait to see the progress over the coming months!


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Mysterio619)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mysterio619* »_Why did you use the whole front end harness..why didn't you just use the engine harness and leave the heat/turnsignals/otherBS/radio controls mk2?

It's kind of a long story. Mostly it's because I wanted to use the new fuse box and relay panel. There just aren’t enough places to tap off power on the mkII fuse box. Using the mkIV cluster and steering column is easier with the harness from the mkIV. The whole car harness from the mkIV just makes such a nicer install from the way it is wrapped in the engine bay to the wiring for the stereo system.
I found out after I had already installed the mkIV column that some aftermarket ECU software ignores the immobilizer. That would be a huge simplification for the column but if you were to use the mkII cluster you have a whole new set of issues with the ECU and sensors.








I think I have said elsewhere in this post that I am certainly not doing this the easiest or cheapest way. If I were to start over today there would be a few things I would do different. The biggest thing I would have done different is I would have bought the entire donor car and used all the electronics except the airbags and monsoon. That would include all the comfort system (interior lights, door locks, windows, heat, A/C,...)


----------



## vr6cabriolet (Mar 26, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

which aftermarket ecu do you know of or company who's software ignores the
immobilizer? justneed some information for a swap i am about to do.


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Yea I would love some names, estimate how much it costs. Is it just a standalone engine management? Need more info since im in that stage hehe.


----------



## weaselwhy7 (Jun 30, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

wow man you are amazing!! Thanks for the thread. I've spent the last 40 minutes of work reading it. I'm hoping to put a 1.8T in my rabbit within a few years but I dunno about that now







seems like too much trouble. Keep up the good work though!


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (vr6cabriolet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6cabriolet* »_which aftermarket ecu do you know of or company who's software ignores the
immobilizer? justneed some information for a swap i am about to do.

All I know about it is what I read in the 1.8T forum. Revo evidently has a method of bypassing the immobilizer I and II but not III. Again, search in the 1.8T forum as I have no first hand experience with this.
I think that the only real help this would be is you will not need the mkIV key (column) and you would not have to get the cluster and ECU from the same car. There is a lot of integration between the mkIV cluster and the ECU that won't go away by just eliminating the immobilizer. If you are planning to use the mkII cluster there will still be many issues.


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 7:18 PM 7-2-2003_


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (seowitz)*

I love you and hate you at the same time......niiiiiiiiice work, keep us all posted!!!!


----------



## maxam (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

this thread is amazing Its like a junkyard wars/jesse james type of deal I feel like I went thorugh all your upsets and all your glories, man I give you all the best! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Valver (Jan 21, 2002)

Great thread, keep up the good work!!


----------



## VEE-DUBBER (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: (Valver)*









the best walkthrough i have ever seen, and probably THE best post i have ever been able to read on vortex all the way through that actually wasn't full of falming and BS. and http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for one hell of a swap. doin it once and you're definately doin it right







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i want to see somebody do such a perfect walkthrough for an A2 VR conversion


----------



## Mike1 (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (VEE-DUBBER)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEE-DUBBER* »_








the best walkthrough i have ever seen. i want to see somebody do such a perfect walkthrough for an A2 VR conversion

Me too!! If anyone finds (or writes) a thorough writeup on a A2 VR swap, post it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LeatherMK2 (Dec 30, 2001)

*Re: (Mike)*

man they should do this for all swaps, thatd be so pimp like 10 good different swaps on here would be so bad arse. i wanna do a tdi conversion by the time im 35, and i havent seen one good one yet... sweet swap man


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

Louis... You've inspired me to take this project on. I now have a AWW wreak in my garage partially disassembled. I started the motor yesterday to hear it run while still in the donor car before tearing apart my MK2. 
It runs... although immobilizer kills the motor after 3 seconds...deal with that later.
Earlier in this thread you indicated you put a spreadsheet together to make the wiring harness mess go easer... Would you be willing to send this spreadsheet on to your inspired vortex readers? Thanks


----------



## sixteenvalve (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

what does the immobilizer do?


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (Mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike* »_
Me too!! If anyone finds (or writes) a thorough writeup on a A2 VR swap, post it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It can't get any better than this... http://www.futrellautowerks.co...6.htm


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (sixteenvalve)*

Immobilizer installed on 2000 and later cars to prevent theft. Prevents the car from running unless you have the ECU, Cluster, Ignition, Key, and one other sensor under the hood all from the same donor car... pain in the neck...
The ECU will through a fault code if it detects any of the above is not from the original car. Car will start but then the ECU will throw an engine fault code which says the immobilizer is shutting the engine down...


----------



## Mike1 (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_
It can't get any better than this... http://www.futrellautowerks.co...6.htm

Thanks alot!! I haven't been able to find some of the info on Dean's site since he changed it around. I haven't needed the info. until now. I've decided to keep my '87 and VR6 it...and my wife has finally agreed!!! It only took me 4 years to convince her of it...


----------



## Mysterio619 (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

you're missing a coolant overflow bottle


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (Mike)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike* »_
Thanks alot!! I haven't been able to find some of the info on Dean's site since he changed it around. I haven't needed the info. until now. I've decided to keep my '87 and VR6 it...and my wife has finally agreed!!! It only took me 4 years to convince her of it...









WooHoo~!. I know how it is trying to get something across your wife that involves a good amount of money. It only took me 5 years for my wife to let me do my GTI. And i had to buy her a 98 Jetta as a bribe







And im dead serious


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

Since we are on the topic of 1.8t swaps







. Anyone have any idea if the Audi TT intake manifold is lower profile then the 2001 jetta GLS intake manifold? Engine code AWW. Or are there any intake manifolds out there that are lower profile?
Thanks


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

they're all pretty much the same less you go custom

_Quote, originally posted by *Optimus234* »_Since we are on the topic of 1.8t swaps







. Anyone have any idea if the Audi TT intake manifold is lower profile then the 2001 jetta GLS intake manifold? Engine code AWW. Or are there any intake manifolds out there that are lower profile?
Thanks


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (OZ jetta)*

It's been a month since I worked on the car. Finally got back to it. It's starting to look like a car again.








I got the fans mounted. The pics didn't come out too clear so I'll take some new ones later. I made a nice frame for the shroud. It bolted right up to the original shroud mounting points. When I started to weld on the sheet to close it in it warped all out of shape. I tossed it in the garbage and bolted the fans directly to the radiator. If it doesn't cool I'll have the local street rod fab guy build a shroud for it.
The fan control module fit nicely on the frame right below the battery. On the mkIV it controls two 2-speed fans that operate together. Since the aftermarket fans are 1-speed they'll be wired so that one runs with the low temp switch then when the high temp switch closes it will turn on the other.
I got the gold plated ($200) charge air sensor mounted.
















I also finally got my shipment from TM Tuning. I got an upper strut bar that you can see in the top pic. It's just sitting there for now. I also got a lower A arm support. Nice stuff. I got a steering wheel and matching shift knob from them too. That's not the new knob in the pic.


----------



## flygti85 (Jul 9, 2003)

OH MY GOD!!!! you are da MAN!!!!! i am doin the same to my mkII but you have now insired me to go the same rout u did with steerin column and shift braket. do u have all of this gloriouse info on one site???? as u can tell me finding all this detailed info got me a lil excited and more info would be freakin awsome and nice job bro. i am drooling on my key board lookin at the motor in that bay


----------



## h2ovwdrvr (Oct 12, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I was wondering how close this relates to a mk1 from the research I have done it should be close anyone willing to chime in that is planned to be my next project after I finish the 1.8t into a mk4 2.0 that is siting in my garage right now


----------



## flygti85 (Jul 9, 2003)

h20vwdrvr let me know how the swap u are currently workin on goes i am think bout that as weel after my mk2 is done thnx


----------



## VR6GTIGUY (Apr 28, 2002)

Just read this all the way through and did not regret a minute of it!
Your fabrication and problem solving are impressive. 
Can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (VR6GTIGUY)*

bump 
I got a shell now. where do I start?















Looks like the shell will have to sit a bit.


----------



## Zeedub (Apr 11, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Man, Louis you're crazy!!! I can't believe how humble you are about the whole thing...You better be showin' it off when it's complete. Nice job!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VinnieGI1.8T2002 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

VR6 GTI'00' you sir are a pimp







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

could you do me a favor and get a few pictures up of the motor mounts? I recall seeing pics of the front motor mount, but I'm curious to see details of the transmission mounts.


----------



## Coupe_88 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (Zeedub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Zeedub* »_Man, Louis you're crazy!!! I can't believe how humble you are about the whole thing...You better be showin' it off when it's complete. Nice job!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

No joke. I try to keep things on the DL, but then i go buy some small part and exclaim it to the whole world


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (Coupe_88)*

um.... hehe..














holy crap so much work involved haha and my buddie wants to do this on his MK1 rocco there goes my idea of a mk2 1.8T Vr6 here i come







mad skills though ! good work! thx for all the info too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Flyin_Fox00)*

ah come on now...it's not all that bad, it's just hard to find the time when you ain't got it. Vortex = unlimited knowledge.


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Keep up the good work. 1.8T MK2 is #5 on my to do list( Rite under getting a Toureg







)


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

Its not all that bad, the project just takes a little bit of time. Im a novice at swaps, the 1.8T swap is my first ever. I have never fabricated stuff for a engine before, and im doing it for this engine. So if a novice can do this anyone can. Just take your time.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

Hey Brian, Zack it's nice to see some local guys are keeping up on the swap. I wish I was faster with this project so that I didn't miss all the summer shows and GTGs.
Some one asked me about posting my Excel spreadsheet I used to trace the wiring. I will but not until I'm finished. I keep making changes.
Today I got rid of the secondary air system. I hated to do it but there was just nowhere to put the pump. The secondary air system pumps fresh air into the exhaust for the first 100 seconds after start. The oxygen in the fresh air burns with the hot gases to heat the cat faster. I'll just smell like rotten eggs once in awhile. I disconnected the harness to the vacuum switch so that the air valve won't even open. I may have to put some kind of load (23 ohms, 6 watts (big resistor)) on the wire to keep from getting a permanent CEL.
I took the radiator back out and took it to the fab shop. I tried mounting the fans with strap but it just wasn't solid enough so I'm having an aluminum shroud made. Ching, Ching!! And it will take another week.
I'm also putting a relay in the front to drive the high beams. The headlight switch and wiring through the dash just isn't suitable for driving the high beams with the four lights. And I have an extra fuse on top of the battery that is handy.
Anyone have any suggestions on how to fit the mkIV cluster into the mkII dash? Anyone know some one who could do a nice custom dash job?








Here are some pics of the motor mounts as asked for by punkassjim. The front has been seen before. It's hard to get a good pic of the others now because they are pretty well buried.
Here's the trans mount.








This is the front.








Here is a couple of the rear. The first is looking up and back from the passenger wheel well. The second is looking straight down on the top.



















_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 12:32 AM 7-27-2003_


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
Anyone have any suggestions on how to fit the mkIV cluster into the mkII dash? Anyone know some one who could do a nice custom dash job?


I can send you the CAD drawing I used for my dash, with the cutouts for
the instruments.
















Alternately, I've seen an A2 dash with a NewBeetle cluster fitted into the A2 cluster.
Didn't look half bad.
-Dave


----------



## Coupe_88 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: (MrDave)*

Mr Dave







that is friggin []D [] []V[] []D!
do you use the A2 cluster housing or the A4?


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (Coupe_88)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Coupe_88* »_Do you use the A2 cluster housing or the A4? 

That's an A4 cluster in a custom housing stuffed into an A1 Westmoreland dash.
Rabbit TDI - the dash.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (MrDave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrDave* »_









Do not press this shiny...red...CANDYLIKE but-ton!!


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I tried to start the car today. I first forgot to hook the connector to the immobilizer coil on the column so I got an immobilizer fault. I then hooked up the wires but the car only runs for about a second and shuts off. I cleared the fault but it still won't keep running. There is no immobilizer light now. There are about 15 codes each for the engine and intrument blocks. Tomorrow or Thursday I'll get after it with the vag com to see what is up.
It sure is good to hear it run even if it's only for a couple seconds at a time.


----------



## RECARO18 (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

OMG!!! ur the man!!!! this is the moment i've been waiting for!!!!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

you remember what you paid for the axles from the Drive Shaft Shop? I might need to go that route too, and need to see if I can afford it


----------



## WICKED A2 (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

u r makin me want to dump my vr6t that i have and get one of those in there....


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_you remember what you paid for the axles from the Drive Shaft Shop? I might need to go that route too, and need to see if I can afford it









I actually only ordered them about a week ago and they aren't here yet. They are about $1300, supposed to be good to 500hp. I also checked with Raxles but they said they couldn't make them.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

damn dude. HARDcore!


----------



## Reflex20V (Sep 29, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

So close....we are definately going to have a "Tribute to your swap" drive as soon as your done. Some kind of initiation drive.








An absolute work of art. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Reflex20V)*

I'm thinking we should send Eurotuner after you... It would make a great article, though they wouldn't give it enough coverage. I would be curious to know how many people across the country have taken on this swap because of this tread.
I finished pulling the wiring harness out of my donor this weekend and my pile of wire looks alot larger than the pile you show at the start of this thread..








How you makin out with that spreadsheet?


----------



## TheRealDutchdub (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

Louis – if the engine dies after several seconds







the immobilizer ain’t triggered, check the following. From the ECU there’s a CAN-bus Low (CAN-L) and CAN-bus High (CAN-H) signal, CAN-L is orange/brown wire and CAN-H is orange/black these signals go the Automatic gearbox or ABS/EDS device.
Also check it the diagnostic wire is connected, this is a gray/white wire coming from the ECU. 
CAN-Bus Connector (most cases 5T or 10T pink connector, depending on engine type)
Orange/Brown - CAN-bus Low (connector T121/58 or T121/77)
Orange/Black - CAN-bus High (connector T121/60 or T121/79)
Grey/White – Diagnostics (connector T121/43)
Connect CAN-L to T32a/19 (black wire)
Connect CAN-H to T32a/20 (brown wire)
Also check the key reader signals going to T32a/2 and T32a/17
Check my web http://www.dutchdub.com/Documents/ for the wiring diagrams of the different engine and main wiring diagram for the key reader.
If that doesn't work drop me mail and we sort things out.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (TheRealDutchdub)*

are those diagrams in the Bentley? I haven't seen them








Too bad they're not in English


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (TheRealDutchdub)*

WOOHOO!! It runs!!
You are the man Marcel!! I read your post and went to the garage to check the connectors I de-pinned to feed through the firewall. Just as you suspected, I had reversed the CANN bus wires when I put them back in the connector. Did I mention that you are the man!! I don't know how long I would have been looking for that if you hadn't posted. Thanks!! Now the only codes I have are the ones I expected, Secondary Air, Fuel Recirc, ...
Jim, the CANN bus is a seperate section in the Bentley, it's wiring diagram 74 on the CD. I'm not sure if it was on my old CD before I updated to the 2003 version.
I just called the Drive Shaft Shop and the axles shipped yesterday. I will be smoking tires next week. Now I have to get to work buttoning everything up ... and figuring out what to do with the cluster.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 8:48 PM 8-8-2003_


----------



## RECARO18 (Jun 9, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

wholly!!!,,,,glad to see a fellow vortexer helpin' another!!! 
another MK2 1.8T on the road!!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CRD99 (Oct 29, 2000)

*Re: (RECARO18)*

Awesome work Louis! I'd really like to check it out sometime. I'm usually not in town but I will be around later next week, Wed, Thurs, or Fri evening. If you'd like to see the integrated boost gauge in my cluster it might be a good thing in your car. I also have some fairly simple wiring questions to run by you. 
Any excuse to run my car with the new turbo in it is worth a drive!
Excellent work!


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (CRD99)*

I love this thread!


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (GTI RB)*

I spent the day today wrapping and routing the wires in the engine bay. That's almost done. I also put an air filter on and made a bracket for the coolant reservoir. The reservoir is sagging a bit so it will need some rework. Not much choice where to get intake air. Tomorrow I'll be working on the mess in the dash.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I am so excited to get this car running that I forgot this was supposed to be a thread to provide information. Here is some engine bay harness stuff.
One of the reasons to get the whole donor car is so that you can get all the clever harness routing stuff from the mkIV. This bracket routes nearly all the wires off the engine and keeps them out of the way.








I mounted the ECU to the mounting provisions from the Digi antiknock controller. I just had to make a bit of a hook bracket for the outside mount. It's hard to see in the pic. It's aluminum and slide hooks onto the mkII stud. The screw goes through the mkIV ECU mount into the new hook bracket.








If you get the hook part on the outside the right lentgh the inside bolts up to the inside mkII stud. I still have to figure out how to weatherproof the ECU.








I cut a hole in the firewall from the raintray to rout the harness from inside the car and from the ECU. These are the wires for the coolant tank, washer fluid, A/C, O2 and Fuel/Air, and passenger side lights. The grommets are also from the mkIV.








A hole was needed on the driver side from the raintray through the firewall too. I saved all the cloth tape that I took off the mkIV harness and reused it. I also saved the foam wrap so I'll be able to wrap those other two harnesses and seal the hole right up.








This is the hole where all the harnesses go into the interior. It's behind the driver side strut tower where there was two smaller holes originally. I cut them into one so that it would be big enough to pass most of the connectors through. I will make a grommet for it after all the harnesses are wrapped and I'm sure I didn't forget something.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 2:01 AM 8-10-2003_


----------



## mug23 (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi! Beautiful job on the swap. Looks very clean. I'm thinking about a 1.8T swap on a MKII Scirocco for a long time now. I was just wondering where can I find a write up for that?
Keep up the good work!!!


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I have a problem with the clutch. I hope I didn't muck something up when I put the trans on the engine. It doesn't shift very smooth, really bangs going into reverse, like the clutch isn't completely disengaging. It also makes a nasty knock when the clutch pedal is released. The knocking starts when the clutch is in the last inch of pedal travel and sounds like something is hitting in the bellhousing about once per revolution. I don't want to take the engine back out to look at the clutch but it's sounds likely.















Could one of you divine the problem and cast it out please?


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (mug23)*

If you find a writeup for a MK II scirocco 1.8t swap tell me. Im half way through the swap and have had to figure out all the stuff myself, well its pretty simple if you take your time. But if you are going to do a 1.8T swap in a Scirocco get a 97-98 Audi 1.8t or a 98-99 Passat 1.8T or you are going to be messing with a lot of stuff that makes it more costly and harder to do.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

First job today. I know ... it should have been black but I was in a hurry.








I got rid of this relay box that was in the engine bay in the mkIV. It housed the relays for the secondary air system (deleted) and the ECU power. The ECU power relay is relocated inside the car.








Here is a pic of the relay panel mounting inside the car. It is just some strap bent to the contour of the panel. There are some studs on the underside of the dash mount that it is bolted to.








In order to fit the ECU power relay socket into the panel inside the car the keyway on the bracket needs to be modified a bit. I used a square file to make it a little deeper. Why didn't I just put it in the second whole above it you ask? The load reduction relay goes there.








While I had the relay panel out I connected the City Lights to the DRL relay. The DRLs are now the City Lights instead of the low beams.
The harnesses through the firewall are all taped up and the grommet is in so I hope this is the last time the relay panel will be out. I got the ground lug hooked up and most of the grounds connected. It might not look much different to you but the interior harness is looking much better to me.








Yesterday:








Today:


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Ill say it once, and ill say it again...I LOVE THIS POST!!! Keep up the good work, definately a great writeup. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheRealDutchdub (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Louis - Seems to me like two different problems, the reverse issue might be related to adjustment of the rod-end, check the vertical adjustment.Check if the gearselector on the gearbox is not hitting the induction pipe. 
As for the clutch, it might be a stupid question, but have your bleeded the system correctly, using proper and enough brakefluid. If so remove the clutch cylinder from the gearbox and check for correct alignment and leakage signs.
Remove the black plug from the gearbox and use a small light to check the clutch release operation. It's very hard to see but their is a spring attached to the trowout bearing and release arm. Remove the cover back plate between the box and engine to check if that spring is loose inside the box.


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_









_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:46 AM 4-28-2003_

Did you end up using the new steering column? Because im in the same boat with the steering column at the moment, just because I want the new ignition and signals etc. Are there kits from momo so that you can put their steering wheel on the column with the signals attached?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Optimus234)*

read the post that went with that picture. the word "kit" is not really a word this guy is familiar with http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*

LOL, Kit was the wrong word I should have said, adapter







. As long as I just need to know how he molded the steering columns, I got the two pretty much ready for cutting etc. Just need to make sure how he did it.

Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote »_It might not look much different to you but the interior harness is looking much better to me.








Yesterday:








Today:









yeah man, the patience with the wiring shows. I'm looking at the initial mess right now, and it's amazing that I don't get discouraged.
<encouragement> your engine bay looks clean as hell, your wiring is getting REALLY organized, and your leather seats are making me sorta jealous







Keep it up man, you're in the home stretch. </encouragement>


_Modified by punkassjim at 10:44 PM 8-11-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Optimus234)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Optimus234* »_LOL, Kit was the wrong word I should have said, adapter







. As long as I just need to know how he molded the steering columns, I got the two pretty much ready for cutting etc. Just need to make sure how he did it.

Thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

You need to decide what your priorities are for the column. I was trying to preserve the column lock. Now I'm not sure that is the smartest thing to do. It would be much simpler to put the mkIV key and cylinder on the complete mkII column.
I stripped all of the tilt/telescope adjustment stuff, bottom bearing, and spline off of the mkIV column. I welded the mkII tilt mechanism, tube and spline onto it. The column still has serious issues. The mkII tilt lock lever is on the wrong side for the mkIV trim. The mkIV trim doesn't line up with the column cutout in the dash.








I suggest that you look very closley at replacing the mkII key stuff with the mkIV key stuff and then use an exterior steering wheel lock like The Club or something.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

DHey VR6, you said it would been easier if you would of gotten the whole wiring system from the donor car right? I was wondering cause I get my MK2 tomorrow and wanted to know if its just easier or better to use all the MK4 wiring instead of using the MK2 or MK3 wiring.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VRC-YA)*

it's always better to have as many raw materials as you can get your hands on. If you're putting a mk4 motor into a mk2, then you have no use for mk3 wiring. I guess it's all in how hybrid you're going, though. Much depends on if you're doing dash swap, etc.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VRC-YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_DHey VR6, you said it would been easier if you would of gotten the whole wiring system from the donor car right? I was wondering cause I get my MK2 tomorrow and wanted to know if its just easier or better to use all the MK4 wiring instead of using the MK2 or MK3 wiring.

It depends what 1.8T you are going to use and to what extent you want to use the mkIV systems. If you use a 1.8T with immo then you have to have the mkIV cluster which means you need all the wiring between the ECU and the cluster ... You need the whole car harness from the donor.
Having said that I would not rewire the rear of the car if I were doing it over again. It's just more work and all you get is new wires. On the other hand I wired an amp in the rear quarter with the power wires from the monsoon so ...
I think that the way to go is to get the whole donor car so that you can see where the stuff comes from, you can label the connectors on the harness so you know what they are, you get both sides of the connectors, and you have all the hardware that you need.
That all just my opinion. If I were at the begining with the knowledge I have now I would hire the swap done.
I got the axles today. They come with BIG splines and new hubs. The hubs are made for wheel studs instead of lug bolts too. Scott and Shaun from TDC Motorsports and Matt, local VW dealer tech, came over today to check out the car. They brought a tie rod puller so I could get the bearing carriers out of the car and they are going to get them assembled with the new hubs tomorrow. I should be going for a drive Saturday morning sometime.


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

nice......been following it since page one.....nice to see it's almost done..well done with the swap at least...then you'll have to start modding it


----------



## Flavourless (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (scarywoody)*

those axles look s uper super good.......cant wait to see this run







well and finished


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Euro Flavour)*

I won't be driving the car this weekend. The hubs they sent are for early mkIIs, different bearing size.


----------



## Flyin_Fox00 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

how much Bling spent so far all together just wondering ? the engines running and everythings almost finished looks like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Flyin_Fox00)*

he answered that a few pages go. don't make the man re-live the pain


----------



## Ikedu (Mar 25, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

have you tried using a MK3 cluster housing for the MK4 cluster stuff. I know the MK3 cluster will fit into the MK2 dash and not look to bad. Just a possibility you might want to think about.


----------



## gregosh (Feb 26, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Ikedu)*









What steering wheel is that? Looks good.
Good job on the swap http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h2lme2000 (Mar 21, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (gregosh)*

looks good it should be alot of fun once its running and driving i know mine is


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (h2lme2000)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif proud papa


----------



## hitmanhite (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*

Luis,
Got that beast going yet? Unreal. Hey sell me that thing when you are done haha. I think you will carry it to the grave. Give me a buzz so we can hook up. Congrats.
Jeff


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

What is this Line for? I can't figure it out. What do I hook it up to etc etc?








Thanks


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Optimus234)*

that goes over to the evap system/charcoal canister. most times, when someone buys a separate motor like that, the evap system has been "forgotten."


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Louis, could you help me out with something? What did you do about the rear motor mount and the turbo-intercooler piping not fitting? I need to put that mount on soon, and wonder if it's possible to make it work without new piping, and without putting a Chinese in the OEM piping. I've heard of some people doing this, but I don't want to restrict airflow, I think it'd be very bad for the turbo.
EDIT: in the following picture, is this all stock? What was the problem, is the pipe resting on the mount? or close?










_Modified by punkassjim at 2:15 AM 8-22-2003_


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*

Does that mean I can just plug it up then? Or do i need that canister?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Optimus234)*

you might want the evap system if you want to pass emissions tests, but I don't know yet what-all is needed. I've got all the components, but I haven't quite gotten there yet.
You need the charcoal can with lines (it's blue and bubbly looking, located under the mk4 pass fender), fuel-pump/sender, fuel-tank-pressurizer, all the lines and maybe a few other components, that might be it.


----------



## VR6GTIGUY (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*

This thread rocks!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks for taking the time to share info with us. Hard to believe you can find any time for posting!


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*

How much worse are emissions without it? I mean My scirocco is a 85 and came with an 8v engine. I had a 16v 2.0L in there from a 92 with no cat and it still passed emissions with flying colours. Just wondering if its that big of a deal. Im thinking I might still be able to pass emissions just because its such a new engine.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (gregosh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregosh* »_What steering wheel is that? Looks good. 

 hp Sport steering wheel LESMO black/carbon look, silver spoke, 300 mm Ø

_Quote »_Luis,
Got that beast going yet? Unreal. Hey sell me that thing when you are done haha. I think you will carry it to the grave. Give me a buzz so we can hook up. Congrats.
Jeff

Hey Jeff, I'll give ya a call. Make me an offer ... I may surprise you.
















_Quote »_What is this Line for? I can't figure it out. What do I hook it up to etc etc?

As Jim said, it goes to the evap system. The valve it connects to draws fresh air through the charcoal filter into the intake to purge the gas and burn it. The technical name for the valve in the mkIV is EVAP canister purge regulator valve, N80. On the mkII the canister is in the right front fender so it's easy to hook up. Keeping that air clean is a good thing.

_Quote »_Louis, could you help me out with something? What did you do about the rear motor mount and the turbo-intercooler piping not fitting? I need to put that mount on soon, and wonder if it's possible to make it work without new piping, and without putting a Chinese in the OEM piping. I've heard of some people doing this, but I don't want to restrict airflow, I think it'd be very bad for the turbo.
EDIT: in the following picture, is this all stock? What was the problem, is the pipe resting on the mount? or close?

The pipe routed right into the rear passenger side mount. I decided not to go around that side of the motor for two reasons. First there isn't enough room to go around the corner of the motor or under it like the mkIV. I didn't want to go over the top on that side because of the direction of the FMIC.
I cut up the OEM silicone hose and the stainless piece to get out over the driver's side. I used the OEM silicone that to adapt the turbo outlet size to the stainless. I cut the OEM stainless right in the middle of the 90 to make two 45s. I also used the OEM silicone because it had a nice hump in it to get out over the intake.








I used the second half of the OEM stainless to turn toward the front of the car and for the BOV fitting.








The Drive Shaft Shop next day aired the correct hubs to me. I got the axles painted and ready to go. Look at the length of the studs on those hubs. How about 40mm spacers?








When I went to assemble the stuff the hubs were larger than the machined surface in the back of the rotor. Another delay while I look for a machine shop that could face that a bit ... now! You can see what had to be done. It's the shiny part on the inside face. Only about .2 inches more.








So then that goes together. But then the attach points for the anti-sway bar have a serious conflict with the oversize outer boot.








I'm not about to let that keep me from driving this thing. I temporarily moved the attach point under the A-arm.







I certainly won't leave it there. Catch a bit of road debris with that and it'll rip the sway bar right off the car. And maybe the control arm too.








Oh, I almost forgot. I installed the lower control arm brace I got from TM Tuning.








The passenger rear motor mount looked to be sagging so I order a new one from Bahn Brenner ... and they have that solid front mount so I had to have that too. Out with the old on the right, in with the new.
















Why is the front end off the car again you ask?
I was all ready to go for a drive. The clutch was still non-functional so I pushed the car into the driveway and washed it while waiting for my wife to get home from the beauty parlor. I needed her to pump the clutch.







Here it is all clean and ready to go.








She came home and we bled the clutch. Still doesn't work. I must have mucked something up when I mated the trans to the motor. I can't remember putting the throwout bearing in. Do you think that would cause a problem?







DOH!!






















So here it is as I write. I'll finish pulling the motor out tomorrow.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:54 AM 8-24-2003_


----------



## Zoso (Sep 19, 2000)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

It's posts like this that make me want a MKII GTI. That things looks awesome! Good choice for an engine. I know I love mine, even if it is in a pig.


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

man i feel the pain!! ive had to pull a motor out too after just completeing it. but next time youll never forget a piece.


----------



## talx (Apr 4, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Benbuilt4u)*








join the club i remember i just finished pouting in my former 1.8 engine and what do you know after 100 K the o ring in the transmission failed and oil got on the clutch which was brand new
well had to take transmission of and do it all over again
but why take the engine out?







there is a braise that you can lower the engine and take the trans of with out taking the engine out 
much more simple i change the clutch every time like that very easy its only about 2 hours work if your pushing it
o and awesome! job man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

P.S
i am in the beginning of doing the same project but pouting the 1.8T in to my scirocco
well after my engine blew up i needed a new one


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

VR6, quick question about the wiring. Did you pull every single wire out the MK2 when doing the swap and then rewire it using MK2/MK4 stuff(or just MK4). I ask cause I just started taking my car apart and didn't wanna take anything off that I might need. Like the headlight wiring for example...did you leave those wires in or did you just wired them up with the MK4 wiring. Thanks...


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VRC-YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_VR6, quick question about the wiring. Did you pull every single wire out the MK2 when doing the swap and then rewire it using MK2/MK4 stuff(or just MK4). I ask cause I just started taking my car apart and didn't wanna take anything off that I might need. Like the headlight wiring for example...did you leave those wires in or did you just wired them up with the MK4 wiring. Thanks...

I pulled all of the mkII wiring except the heat/air cotrol wires. If I were doing it again I wouldn't rewire anything behind the front seats. No reason to strip the back of the car.
IT really depends on what you want from the mkIV. If the only thing you want is the 1.8T then you can probably get by with the mkII fuse panel and power distribution. I didn't spend much time looking into that because I was wanted to use the mkIV fuse panel and lighting wiring.

So I got the engine out and the transmission off. Nothing looks too serious. I don't know why the clutch didn't work. The throwout bearing is right there where it's supposed to be. The bad racket when I first started the car was the clutch fork touching the pressure plate.
















I bent the retaining spring a bit so that it holds the clutch fork tighter against the pivot pin. That problem won't cause the clutch to not work though?? I'll have to get the pressure plate off the clutch plate tomorrow to see if there is something wrong in there. I didn't have that apart though.


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 2:00 AM 8-25-2003_


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Check to see if the fork is bent, or if there is a shim behind the flywheel, remove it if there is. most automatics have them.If the bearing is worn that might cause it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Just reread the thred. make sure the slave cyl is in the dimple on the top of the release fork.


_Modified by Scrubby at 9:44 PM 8-24-2003_


----------



## Coupe_88 (Feb 7, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Scrubby)*

dang louis! how long did it take you to pull it out? my buddy and i yanked a 16v out of a jetta in an hour, but it sounds like you got that thing out really fast! hope all goes well and you get it figured out easily. I may have to pay a visit sometime soon !


----------



## Capt.Dreadz (Jun 4, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Coupe_88)*

Damn dude, ive been reading this from day one and i must give you props and much respect. I would even have the nearve to do it.


----------



## seowitz (Jan 7, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

Damn I can't wait to see this thing on the road!!!


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (I Wuz BottlFedG60)*

OH MY....had i been in your position, and had to re-pull the engine....i probably would have stolen a tank and leveled a small town







. That takes some mad patience to pull that thing back out after it was all ready to go...either that or a lot of booze















I really hope things sort out for you...this is one amazing job you have done. Will you be going to H2O?? I really wanna see this thing in person!!


----------



## TheRealDutchdub (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Louis - I might have an indication what could cause the problem, I looked at the below picture again and noticed that the clutch cylinder was mounted on top of the clutch pedal assembly, originally it is supposed to be mounted behind the assembly. In theory it means you are not moving enough fluid to fully release the clutch... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 











_Modified by TheRealDutchdub at 4:53 PM 8-27-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (TheRealDutchdub)*

Thanks Marcel, I think that it is assembled the way it is shown in the Bentley. I'll check when I get home from work. 
Your earlier advice that it was two separate problems was spot on. I took the slave cylinder out of the trans and when I pushed on the plunger it felt like there was still air in the system. I decided to remove the engine to inspect the clutch anyway because the noise it made was too ugly to ignore. When I get it back together I will bleed the system manually cycling both the master cylinder and slave cylinders.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_When I get it back together I will bleed the system manually cycling both the master cylinder and slave cylinders.

can you point me to a resource that details how to do this? I'm gonna have to do a thorough bleed job on my clutch cylinders AND the ABS system, and I somehow don't think that a simple bleed procedure will adequately deal with the cylinders (and the ABS unit...but that's another story).
Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## TheRealDutchdub (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Louis - just got home, checked and you're right, on my car it sitting behind, but that's because I use the Seat Ibiza pedalbox and firewall, got confused. Below is the Golf pedal box and it is correct on your car.


----------



## COdubber (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (TheRealDutchdub)*

I have also been following this post from the beginning, what's going on currently? you figure out the clutch probs?







for a great post


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (COdubber)*

Louis.. I thought I could swap the cv joint cups from the 02O Trans to the 02J trans to eliminate the need for custom drive shafts. You've gone with the Drive Shaft Shop, have you looked into other options that might be less expensive (although less high performance)? Any info you could share on your drive shaft decision (pros/cons) would be helpful. 
Thanks Greg


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Quote, originally posted by punkassjim » 
can you point me to a resource that details how to do this? I'm gonna have to do a thorough bleed job on my clutch cylinders AND the ABS system, and I somehow don't think that a simple bleed procedure will adequately deal with the cylinders (and the ABS unit...but that's another story). Any help would be much appreciated! 
I think that I finally got all the air out of the clutch system but the trans isn't back on the engine yet to be sure. To bleed it I took the slave cylinder out of the trans and then disconnected hydraulic line. I used a vacuum brake bleeder at the slave cylinder end of the hydraulic line to get all of the air out of the clutch master cylinder. With the rod in the slave cylinder pressed in I connected the line back up and then bled the slave cylinder by holding it vertical and moving the rod like one would bleed brakes. That is the only way I could get that last bit of air out of the slave cylinder.
Quote » 
I have also been following this post from the beginning, what's going on currently? you figure out the clutch probs? for a great post 

Not much happens in the garage Monday-Friday. Working to pay the bills conflicts with the real stuff and I'm too lazy to go out there after work. I hope to get the car back together this weekend but I ordered a new downpipe from Techtonics (with larger diameter pipe, repositioned after cat O2 sensor, and air/fuel sensor fitting). That is much easier to install before the engine is back in the car so I hope the UPS person comes today. The last local show of the season is the 6th of Sept and I hope to have the car running so I can enter the No-Dash class.
Quote » 
Louis.. I thought I could swap the cv joint cups from the 02O Trans to the 02J trans to eliminate the need for custom drive shafts. You've gone with the Drive Shaft Shop, have you looked into other options that might be less expensive (although less high performance)? Any info you could share on your drive shaft decision (pros/cons) would be helpful. 

Others have said that the output flanges from the 020 or 02A will fit on the 02J. I believe that is true but I didn't try it. The measurements for the custom axles were only 1/32" longer than the mkII axles I took out. I don't think that is significant.
I originally chose to go with the custom axles because acquaintances that autocross have trouble with their mkII joints and I didn't want to have an axle failure. If I were to do it again I would use the mkII axles. The custom axles are too expensive and now I have the anti-sway bar mounting issue. The Drive Shaft Shop said that they have smaller boots that they can put on the outer but what am I going to do ... send the axles back to New York to have different boots put on? I don't think so. I'll work out something else.


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_Others have said that the output flanges from the 020 or 02A will fit on the 02J. I believe that is true but I didn't try it. The measurements for the custom axles were only 1/32" longer than the mkII axles I took out. I don't think that is significant.
I originally chose to go with the custom axles because acquaintances that autocross have trouble with their mkII joints and I didn't want to have an axle failure. If I were to do it again I would use the mkII axles. The custom axles are too expensive and now I have the anti-sway bar mounting issue. The Drive Shaft Shop said that they have smaller boots that they can put on the outer but what am I going to do ... send the axles back to New York to have different boots put on? I don't think so. I'll work out something else.


No 020 axle flanges will work in a 02a 0r 02j trans. As for the swaybar no scca or track car runs a front swaybar. they only run large rears. every car i have except my stock vr6 gti has no front sway bar.


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Benbuilt4u)*

this is such a great thread, good job on all of your work its very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Benbuilt4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benbuilt4u* »_

No 020 axle flanges will work in a 02a 0r 02j trans. As for the swaybar no scca or track car runs a front swaybar. they only run large rears. every car i have except my stock vr6 gti has no front sway bar.











the 02A flanges will not work the the 02J either


----------



## Benbuilt4u (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_
the 02A flanges will not work the the 02J either


this is wrong the only difference between a 02a and 02j is dogbone mount and shift selector housing. which can be swapped in to either trans with no problem. cant use a 02a center case into a mk4 because no dogbone mount. but if its in a A3 or A2 that does not matter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_
the 02A flanges will not work the the 02J either

Yes, they will. I have swapped my VR6 engine for an 1.8T (AYP) and the axles bolt right up to the 02J box.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (GJ18T)*

someone want to clear up the confusion here? I place a lot of stock in gimmeAdub's and benbuilt4u's levels of experience, but it seems that someone here is not exactly speaking from experience. It'd be funny if the guy with _1_ post has the experience to prove everyone wrong.
So 'fess up...who here has actually physically tried to do one of the following:
1. mate up 02A driveshafts to an 02J tranny, or
2. replace the 02J's diff cups with those from the 02A?
If there are differing experiences, then that'll explain the mass confusion, and the fact that I haven't gotten one corroborated answer to this question in about 6 months. If I had the raw materials, I'd test it myself, but I have enough on my plate as it is.


----------



## TheRealDutchdub (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*

Let me clear the smoke.......I must say GJ18T is correct, however what he forgets to tell us is that the AYP engine is a 1.8T engine from a Seat Ibiza (2000 model) and we all know they share the same A2/A3 platform.


----------



## TheRealDutchdub (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (TheRealDutchdub)*

Oh yeah, 02A flanges WILL work on the 02J box and vise versa, however they will not fit the 02M box in anyway. Hope to clear up the confusion.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (TheRealDutchdub)*

ok, so I guess that makes sense, given what's been said before. So my 020 flanges wouldn't work in the 02J, but if I got some 02A flanges, it'd work.
Funny how deceptively easy that sounds. First of all, getting second-hand flanges from a junkyard/blown tranny is bound to not be a 10-minute job, new ones would cost too much, and installing them would almost definitely require specialized tools that I don't own.
So I'll just get my hands on a Plus Suspension setup, and hope that the mk4 outer CVs fit into the hubs on the mk4 vr6 spindles. I haven't much in the way of confirmation of this...anyone want to make me feel better about this guess-work? I'm nervous, cause buying a plus suspension is no real small undertaking.


----------



## Mad Mel (May 14, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (TheRealDutchdub)*

Dutchdub: how is your project going?


----------



## TheRealDutchdub (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*

PunkAssJim - don't make your life to difficult, use the plus suspension, get some G60 flanges, swap them with the Mk4 items, use VR6 driveshafts, job done...no special tools needed. Plus suspensions can be found under Corrado & Golf (A3) VR6 models.
Update about the Dutchdub project: to be honest not much time to work on it. But I managed to fit an original Porsche 996 dash, now working on the rollgage, we are developing a gearbox mount to fit the 6sp. 02M box into a A2/A3 chassis, this will be a cast aluminum item looking like an original VAG mount. I'm planning to produce 10 to 20 items, one for my own project the rest to sell, also made a new turbo manifold for the Garrett GT28 turbo in 304 stainless steel, upgraded the internals of the engine. And 100+ pictures still to upload on the web...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (TheRealDutchdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheRealDutchdub* »_PunkAssJim - don't make your life to difficult, use the plus suspension, get some G60 flanges, swap them with the Mk4 items, use VR6 driveshafts, job done...no special tools needed. Plus suspensions can be found under Corrado & Golf (A3) VR6 models.

I appreciate the advice, but I have one more question:
How do I swap the G60 flanges into the 02J? Nobody (certainly not the Bentley) has an explanation of how this is done, and I don't feel comfortable opening up a tranny for the first time, "feeling" my way through the job. I'll mess it up. I know me.
The next problem is, I don't think my usual junkyard has these parts for me, but they have the parts list I'm looking for. The only difference I see between what I was planning on, is this: you're suggesting I replace the diff flanges and use 02A shafts, while I was just gonna use the 02J shafts on the Plus Susp, and hope it's the right length. Sounds a lot easier, don't it?


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_It'd be funny if the guy with _1_ post has the experience to prove everyone wrong.
1. mate up 02A driveshafts to an 02J tranny


Ok, I've got 2 posts now. Feeling more confident yet?








As for 1. see http://18tproject.stealthracing.co.uk
TheRealDutchdub is correct btw, as I have used a 2000 Seat Cupra engine
and gearbox (02J). I can't tell you if the 02J flanges on my box are the same as yours (I assumed they are) but I think the biggest worry you have, is to check
if the axles have the correct length. I had a look in ETKA but this will only list the diameter of the flanges (100mm) and not the length of the axle.
My advise would be to doublecheck if the total length of the axle is correct with the plus suspension (which copes better with the added power) and see if you can locate a company (maybe a scrapyard?) which rebuilds gearboxes and ask if they
can swap the flanges for you (assuming the flanges don't fit and/or the axles are not the correct length).
GJ.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
I appreciate the advice, but I have one more question:
How do I swap the G60 flanges into the 02J? Nobody (certainly not the Bentley) has an explanation of how this is done, and I don't feel comfortable opening up a tranny for the first time, "feeling" my way through the job. I'll mess it up. I know me.


there is a bolt that goes through the center of the flange. you loosen this and pull out the flange. there is a spring behind the flange so when u put it back on you need to press it in with some force and tighten.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (gimmeAdub)*

holy crap, that's seriously IT? Dude, I feel kinda silly now








Well, we'll see. I'll try to check things out before the week is over.


----------



## reflexbug (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (seowitz)*

There is a special tool for swapping flanges. Get it and make life really easy










_Modified by reflexbug at 9:38 AM 8-31-2003_


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I ordered a new downpipe from Techtonics (with larger diameter pipe, repositioned after cat O2 sensor, and air/fuel sensor fitting). That is much easier to install before the engine is back in the car 


Can you elaborate on you down pipe decisions. I've seen vendors distributing down pipes for 1.8T / MK2s if its an AEB engine. I have an AWW and have not seen anyone selling a down pipe for AWW / MK2 (I don't know if there is a difference between AEB & AWW for downpipe purposes). You obviously have already dealt with the problem but yet are ordering a new down pipe? 
I am also interested in understanding your thoughts on a welder. I looked into MIG / TIG welders and they're a significant expense. I thought I was going to need one to do the swap and at this point I'm not convinced I will need one. (I thought I would need one to fab my own custom downpipe, now not sure?). Your input would be appreciated.
Thanks
Greg


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_
You obviously have already dealt with the problem but yet are ordering a new down pipe? 


I just finished re-reading previous posts on the carefully adjusted O2 sensors with hammer.. Now understand the need to go with a new one. Let me know how the down pipe fits since AWW & AWP the same setup. Thanks


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

Couple questions for you...

1) did you bend those brake lines yourself, and what do you recommend using? I bought a cheap tubing bender from autozone, and I'm not too sure it's a good idea until I hear from experience...









2) when routing the FMIC plumbing over the motor, does it interfere with the motor cover? It looks in the 2nd picture as if you cut it to make it fit. I wanna try to avoid that if at all possible. Maybe since I'm working on a mk3...


----------



## Scrubby (May 13, 2002)

*Re: (reflexbug)*

There is not a special tool for removing or installing flanges on a 02a and 02j.he is not using an o2o. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif There are a cpouple different flanges that will fit on the o2j , not sure if you can use g60 flanges in a 02j differential there are 2 metal discs in there that need a bolt to help hold them still . not something I would like to test.







I think there are 3 different styles and sizes of flanges for the 02j. Depending on the original engine and model. Good luck, get a copy of ETKA if you havent allready. goto an out of the way dealer and have em order one till you get what you need then return em and get the right ones for the other side.










_Modified by Scrubby at 6:27 AM 9-3-2003_


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

I just want to know where people are looking to find these motors or donor cars.


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (jamesb)*

To find donor cars you could go to autobody places. Around here they will put a bid on a car for you. If you get it in the auction you got yourself a donor car. But there are like 5 shops around here that sell the engines and do swaps. I just called a place that specialized in VW wreaks and they sold me a 1.8T. I found they are really nice people and have been dealing with them ever since.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Optimus234)*

thanks you guys have helped. I really would like a clean nose, I dont even care if I pay what others have for complete wrecks and sell nothing but the dash and wiring harness off. I just want the subframe and motor for the swap.
I am still in research mode till after h20. Then I will probably start moving foward on this as I am already tracking down a shell and motor (want a stock trans to keep my current worked trans out of my mk4)


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_
Can you elaborate on you down pipe decisions. 
I am also interested in understanding your thoughts on a welder. I looked into MIG / TIG welders and they're a significant expense. I thought I was going to need one to do the swap and at this point I'm not convinced I will need one. (I thought I would need one to fab my own custom downpipe, now not sure?). Your input would be appreciated.
Thanks
Greg

Why did I change the cat? My ex-girlfriend was always telling me that bigger was better. The O2 sensors actually fit okay and worked after my hamer adjustment. One of the local dubbers told me he could really feel the difference in his 337 after installing TT's cat. What other reason do I need.







Oh, and another fitting was needed for the air/fuel gauge sender. Guess which one is the TT cat.








The car moves under it's own power!!! It has been five months. I thought it would be about 1 ... maybe 2. And we don't even want to talk about the blown budget. I took it around the block tonight. I made a big mistake and asked my wife if she wanted to go. Everything rattles, the brake pedal is acting up, the turbo and blow-off are loud, I don't think she will ever get in it again








So ... about the clutch. This is right up there with the dumbest things I have ever done. The pressure plate bolts were loose. I will say in weak defense that I never had that apart but why didn't I check that? That explains why there was no disengagement and why the clutch arm was rubbing on the pressure plate.
Before I took the engine out of the car and before I knew what was wrong, I decided to get a power clutch kit from Bahn Brenner. It includes a lightened flywheel, Sachs clutch and pressure plate, throw out bearing, and all bolts. I had them send it second day air so I could install it Thursday night, put the engine back in on Friday, and take the car to the Bugg Fest on Saturday. The UPS guy delivers the clutch at 8PM on Thursday and since I'm old that's about my bedtime. So early Friday morning I get up and go to put the clutch together and there are no bolts.







And the bolts I need are the ever so rare 7mm. After some ETKA serching I found that the VR6 uses 7mm bolts to so I thought I would just get them from the dealer. Wrong, the three dealers in this area had one bolt between them. Anyway ... about 10AM I found some bolts that would work at a fastener place. The car is back together, sans dash, and I'm ready to go to the show.














I hope the engine doesn't fall out on the freeway.

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Couple questions for you...
1) did you bend those brake lines yourself, and what do you recommend using? I bought a cheap tubing bender from autozone, and I'm not too sure it's a good idea until I hear from experience...


I bent them myself. I carefully straightened them as much as I could and then I wound them around a piece of 2 inch sprinkler pipe. I tried to get the coils as even as I could with no twists. PITA!!

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
2) when routing the FMIC plumbing over the motor, does it interfere with the motor cover? It looks in the 2nd picture as if you cut it to make it fit. I wanna try to avoid that if at all possible. Maybe since I'm working on a mk3...


When I had the engine out this last time I reworked the tubing. I used a 2.25 inch 90 out of the turbo instead of the piece of OEM tubing. That allowed the bend to come out next to the intake a bit tighter. I don't think that the backside of the cover would need to be trimed then. I also reworked the tubes where the go down and under the radiator because they were up against the starter wires and the PS tube. I'll take some pictures tomorrow at the Bugg Fest. I think I have a chance of winning Best Of the No-Dash class.









_Quote, originally posted by *jamesb* »_
I just want to know where people are looking to find these motors or donor cars.


I bought mine off ebay. I DON'T recommend that. I recommend that you physically look at what you're getting or get it from some one who is familiar with the swap so you get everything you need.




_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 5:04 AM 2-16-2004_


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

drive by wire 1.8t uses 3, O2 sensors?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Shawn O)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn O* »_... The 3rd pictured is for something else. Probably a 2-wire sensor for an air-fuel gauge.

Right, air/fuel gauge.








When I first drove the car around the block I was very disappointed with the performance and all the hissing from the turbo. It didn't seem to have any boost. The local club, Wasser Kuhlers, was meeting at 7:00 to drive up to the Bugg Fest so I got up early to do the custom zip tie gauge install to see what was happening with the boost. Sure enough, no more than 5psi. I had blown off a boost hose but it still sitting on the end of the tube so looked like it was on and held just a bit of boost.
On the way to the show I ran out of gas. The fuel sender is wired backwards; it reads Full when it's empty and Empty when it's full.








Jim:
Here are some pictures of the current piping routing but it is definitely a work in progress. I keep blowing the hoses off!!


----------



## glibobbo21 (Nov 11, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

so is this car done now?


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Oh dont worry, I am familiar with the swap, but I wouldnt mind a known running with a totaled rear end to strip. As for the full swap you are doing a lot more then I plan. I have already decided on stand alone, and if I do add ABS it will be out of a early MK3 or a Corrado since they don't rely on the main ECU to run and are
easier to wire into the car.
Basically I pretty much bought my shell, I just got to wait for the kid to get the title and its a done deal. But with H2O coming fast I plan to get lots of work going sometime in november, and taking about 5 months to total completion once I get the parts car.
Should be fun, I been wanting to build up a car for a long time now. But I appreciate the info as far as where you got you stuff.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
On the way to the show I ran out of gas. The fuel sender is wired backwards; it reads Full when it's empty and Empty when it's full.










Hehe. VW, in their infinite wisdom, changed how the fuel sensor reads.
For my pickup, I pulled the float out of the tank, dissassembled it, flipped
the resistance strip around, and reassembled. Now, full is full, and empty is 
empty. The 'low fuel light' even works.
-Dave


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I keep blowing the hoses off!!










you need these.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (vwtoys)*

T clamps work just as well


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Hey Louis, would you be willing to sell me that beader you made out of the pair of vice-grips? I haven't got a welder, and I don't know anyone around here who could help me make one.
If not, then how would you feel about loaning it to me for maybe a week, I pay shipping both ways, and a couple bucks for your trouble?


----------



## dubman#1 (Feb 25, 2003)

you are the man.......give me much insperation!!!


----------



## JettaManDan (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Hey Louis, would you be willing to sell me that beader you made out of the pair of vice-grips? I haven't got a welder, and I don't know anyone around here who could help me make one.
If not, then how would you feel about loaning it to me for maybe a week, I pay shipping both ways, and a couple bucks for your trouble?









the other Easy way is to weld 4 small beads on the end of the pipe equal in distance on the outside of the pipe - this gives the connectors something to grab on to and something for the clamp to hold in front of - much easier.....
very cool write up man! i'm interested to hear your final thoughts.....
Dan


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (JettaManDan)*

But why do a weld when you can just make a nice clean lip. A weld bead wont look as clean without lots of grinding.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (jamesb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesb* »_
But why do a weld when you can just make a nice clean lip. A weld bead wont look as clean without lots of grinding.

I liked the lip and that is why I made the tool. It is a lot of work to use but it only takes a couple of hours and then I hope to never have to do it again. If I were into production I would buy a roller. Aluminum tubes are a whole different thing. Welding per JettaManDan is the way to go with those.


----------



## Captain Jack (Mar 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I spent the last 2 hours at work reading this thread from page 1. Now that I have reached the end I dont know how I am going to get through the day. This is a dub enthusiasts feel good novel of the year. Joy, pain, triumph and anguish. Theres a woman and your noble steed I tell you it wont be long before its the ABC movie of the week. 
Your skills are amazing, the swap looks incredibly clean and although it cost a ton you did it the right way. Absolutely fantastic, it wont be to much longer untill its complete. Thanks for keeping us posted!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (jamesb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesb* »_
But why do a weld when you can just make a nice clean lip. A weld bead wont look as clean without lots of grinding.

then there's also the fact that I mentioned I don't have a welder








I'd rather put in the elbow grease to have my pipes look neater.


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I have a welder and I would still do it with that tool rather then having it look not as clean.


----------



## paultlg (Aug 31, 2002)

*Re: (jamesb)*

Which model Optima Red Top is that? I know there are several variations. Did it bolt right in or did it need modified? GREAT work BTW!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2KGLS (Sep 5, 2000)

so is that car done yet?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (paultlg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *paultlg* »_Which model Optima Red Top is that? I know there are several variations. Did it bolt right in or did it need modified? GREAT work BTW!!!!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks. I think there is only one size of red top. They don't all have the plastic bit that you need to go on the bottom however. When it was in the store it looked like part of the top cover. That is what you need to make it fit properly in the seat.

_Quote, originally posted by *glibobbo21* »_so is this car done now? 


_Quote, originally posted by *2KGLS* »_so is that car done yet? 

I hope you guys are kidding? This is what the dash looks like today.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I think there is only one size of red top.

yeah, then there's yellow, blue and orange-tops.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I hope you guys are kidding? This is what the dash looks like today.

I'd say, if you're driving it around and the car itself is put together, then the project is basically done, since I consider the interior to be a whole other ball game. Once I get my car running, it'll just be nice to have it back, and I'll spend the next month on the internals, like power windows and crap.
By the way, how IS everything under the hood? Running smoothly? Did you ever get your boost to stay put, and hoses to stay connected? (I know it's only been maybe a week, but I love hearing about your ride's progress)


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_... By the way, how IS everything under the hood? Running smoothly? Did you ever get your boost to stay put, and hoses to stay connected? (I know it's only been maybe a week, but I love hearing about your ride's progress)

The hoses have stayed on. I drove it to work last Friday for the first time in months. The hoses even stayed on with all the demo rides for all the co-workers.








I need to get an alignment because the torque steer is BAD! The solid front engine mount rattles everything, I don't know if I'm going to keep that. The evap recirc system, air conditioning, and windshield washer stuff still needs to be finished. I'm going to have a shroud built for the radiator fans and might have an aluminum radiator built with the top hose fitting on the driver’s side and the lower one exiting straight out (toward the back of the car) instead of angled down. Both O2 sensors are not heating (my hammer adjustment might have taken its toll) resulting in an open loop air/fuel mixture. I still have CELs for the secondary air system. I will build some analog kluges to get rid of those.
I was VERY disappointed that the cruise control doesn't work. It gets the speed signal from the wheel speed sensors which I couldn't use. Later I am going to try to use the speedo output to generate a proportional pulse but I'm afraid it will have too much delay to be stable.
There are so many issues that need to be worked out I think it will be another year or two before I consider the car finished. I am definitely going to go at a slower pace now because my wallet hurts so bad. I had been building up my car fund for more than 20 years fixing up air cooled vws and selling them. Now I've blown that entire fund in the last three years on the 2000 GTI and this car.
As I am getting to the "end" of the swap part of this project there are a few lessons learned I will share. If you are considering putting a 1.8T into your car:
1. Learn all you can about the different versions of the 1.8T and what it will take to put it in your car. Make sure you understand what it will cost and the expertise that will be required.
2. Talk to some reputable shops that have done the swap (after you have done your homework). Get estimates and be sure you understand exactly what they will install, new parts they will use, ... . Seriously consider that it may be cheaper for you to have them do it if you do not have a network for used parts or a complete donor car.
3. Consider the recently available "kits". A new crate motor and standalone engine management, with your trans, is probably the easiest way to get a 1.8T in your car.
4. If you are interested in swapping some of the mkIV systems into your car get the whole donor car. You will be surprised how many connectors, sensors, hardware, trim bits, ... you'll be able to use from the donor. You will be suprised how much they cost if you have to get them elsewhere.
5. Complete swaps from an individual or a dismantler seldom are. Make sure they are familiar with the swap and what is required.
6. I would not mess with the steering column from the mkIV again. I would take the key and cylinder (immobilizer) off of the mkIV column and stow it in the dash somewhere for the immobilizer function. Keep the mkII/mkIII column and key. Everything will match up with the dash and the key will still match the door locks. Ignore this if you are swapping the whole comfort system into your car.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

very, very well said.
I'll go one further, though, and say that most people will not happen upon any shops near them that know thing one about motor swaps like this. This is the case for me. The most knowledgeable places I know around here (including the place I got my donor car from) don't know nearly enough about these hybrid projects to be of much help. My sources of information were them, guys like you on the vortex, the Bentley and pretty much nothing else. I learned by just diving in. You never know for sure until you get in up to your neck, anyway


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I was VERY disappointed that the cruise control doesn't work. It gets the speed signal from the wheel speed sensors which I couldn't use. 
6. I would not mess with the steering column from the mkIV again. I would take the key and cylinder (immobilizer) off of the mkIV column and stow it in the dash somewhere for the immobilizer function. Keep the mkII/mkIII column and key. Everything will match up with the dash and the key will still match the door locks. 

Bummer... The cruise control and wiper delay was my reason to retain the turn signal assembly and Steering column off the donor MK4. Given no cruise control I think I'll follow your advise on #6. 
Since you've gone this far, did you swap the wiper motor? They appear to be identical between the MK2 & MK4, you just need to replace the linkage for the wiper arms.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I was VERY disappointed that the cruise control doesn't work. It gets the speed signal from the wheel speed sensors which I couldn't use. Later I am going to try to use the speedo output to generate a proportional pulse but I'm afraid it will have too much delay to be stable.


The cruise doesn't work? Bummer. I got the cruise working in my TDI Rabbit. Why would VW make the programming that different? On the TDI ECU, the cruise operates off of the VSS signal that comes in from the cluster. At first the cruise didn't work, but I had wired my switch wrong.
Is cruise enabled on your ECU?
-Dave


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I was VERY disappointed that the cruise control doesn't work. It gets the speed signal from the wheel speed sensors which I couldn't use. Later I am going to try to use the speedo output to generate a proportional pulse but I'm afraid it will have too much delay to be stable.
6. I would not mess with the steering column from the mkIV again. I would take the key and cylinder (immobilizer) off of the mkIV column and stow it in the dash somewhere for the immobilizer function. Keep the mkII/mkIII column and key. Everything will match up with the dash and the key will still match the door locks.

There is one good benefit to keeping the Mk4 colunm and cruise set-up. you would need it if you wanted to upgrade to the APR multi-program chip. 
Does the Mk4 ecu get the cruise speed signal direct from an ABS sensor, or from the ABS brain? You might be able to run G60 Corrado front spindles and brakes and use one ABS sensor wired for the cruise.


_Modified by 1.8TsyncroB3 at 11:59 AM 9-16-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Louis, you might want to double-check on that cruise control issue. IIRC, luke has cruise control working on phatty, and he didn't do the ABS install with the swap. I think the cruise runs off the EPC (drive-by-wire). I'm not sure where to refer you, but maybe start by asking lukedwag. Something's gotta be amiss, because I KNEW it sounded fishy when you said the cruise runs off the wheel speed sensors...If you got an AWW (I can't remember), then that shouldn't be. Luke's is an AWW, and so is mine...then again, I am doing the ABS swap.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

if, on the other hand, you need some ABS stuff, I've got all my old mk3 stuff laying around now...not that you want to make your swap any more complicated than it needs to be, but...


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Actually, vag-com into the ECU, it might not be enabled. My MK4 after being down for a 2 months when I blew out my peoloquin (long story). anyway, I had to reenable it after putting the car back together.


_Quote »_
Activating Cruise Control on a new ECU (DBW):
Factory fresh ECU's often come with cruise control de-activated.
[Select]
[01 - Engine]
[Login - 11]
Enter 11463 to activate cruise control
[Do It!]





_Modified by jamesb at 1:00 PM 9-16-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (jamesb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jamesb* »_Actually, vag-com into the ECU, it might not be enabled. My MK4 after being down for a 2 months when I blew out my peoloquin (long story). anyway, I had to reenable it after putting the car back together.

Woohoo!! You guys have me excited again. I can't wait to get home from work to see if the cruise control will go. Us old guys need our cruise for the long trips over to the pub. Thanks.

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_if, on the other hand, you need some ABS stuff, I've got all my old mk3 stuff laying around now...not that you want to make your swap any more complicated than it needs to be, but...

The Drive Shaft Shop web page says that their axles are not compatible with the wheel speed sensor?? Even on a mkIV.

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_Since you've gone this far, did you swap the wiper motor? They appear to be identical between the MK2 & MK4, you just need to replace the linkage for the wiper arms. 

I just hooked the mkIV harness to the mkII motor. There was an extra wire on one side or the other, I can't remember which side, that I thought was redundant with the ground scheme. I never checked the intermittent operation but the wipers work at all the speeds. I haven't looked at the rear wiper circuit for a couple of months. I think it was going to be a PITA. It would be sweet if the mkIV rear wiper motor would bolt up.


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 7:35 PM 9-16-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I'm dreading that rear wiper situation too, but I think I'm gonna go to the junkyard and slice apart a rear wiring harness from a mk4 golf, so maybe when I get into that I can give you some insight.
I hear you on that cruise control thing, too. When I heard from luke that the DBW stuff totally eliminated the need for all the vacuum-controlled cruise stuff of old, I almost did a backflip. That was one of the convenience features I was actually considering swapping into my car, but was totally scared away by the whole vacuum system and all the sensors and modules. Drive-by-wire, in this case, is an awesome thing.


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
6. I would not mess with the steering column from the mkIV again. I would take the key and cylinder (immobilizer) off of the mkIV column and stow it in the dash somewhere for the immobilizer function. Keep the mkII/mkIII column and key. Everything will match up with the dash and the key will still match the door locks. Ignore this if you are swapping the whole comfort system into your car.


I assume you mean the pickup coil and the key? There is no reason to keep the cylinder itself around for the Immo system to work.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (GJ18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GJ18T* »_
I assume you mean the pickup coil and the key? There is no reason to keep the cylinder itself around for the Immo system to work.

I haven't looked at the schematic for this purpose but I suspect that the key charges in the cylinder? Power and a ground might be required to keep the key functional long-term.


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I haven't looked at the schematic for this purpose but I suspect that the key charges in the cylinder? Power and a ground might be required to keep the key functional long-term.

Hmm..not sure why the key would require charging except for the remote.
As far as I know (not sure) the chip in the key doesn't require any power (at least not with Immo2)


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (GJ18T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GJ18T* »_
Hmm..not sure why the key would require charging except for the remote.
As far as I know (not sure) the chip in the key doesn't require any power (at least not with Immo2)

i think if im understanding you guys correctly this is my experience fromt he situation. you do not need the tumbler to use the immobilizer. since i have my tumbler tucked away and i start it with my mk2 key i can put the key up to the tumbler without flipping it out and it works perfectly. if i could only find a way to get that blasted black ring off the tumbler i would put it where my mk2 tumbler is and switch the keys so it all works together. if anyone knows how to get the reading coil off let me know. 
ps. sorry i have been gone a while...IM me your address asap


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Benbuilt4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Benbuilt4u* »_

this is wrong the only difference between a 02a and 02j is dogbone mount and shift selector housing. which can be swapped in to either trans with no problem. cant use a 02a center case into a mk4 because no dogbone mount. but if its in a A3 or A2 that does not matter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i was digging around in my garage for some parts today and i came across the 02a and 02j stub axles. make your own opinions of whether you think they will work or not.








sorry for kninda jacking the thread VR6 but on another note IM me your address cuz i have a present for you if u still want it.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (gimmeAdub)*

The only way to get the 02J to work in a Mk2 or Mk3 and keep your original axles would be to use the TDI stub axles. TDIs use the 100mm flanges, while the 1.8T uses the huge 110mm? flanges. It is the axle seals and differential that make mixing 02A & 02J sub axles difficult.


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (1.8TsyncroB3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8TsyncroB3* »_The only way to get the 02J to work in a Mk2 or Mk3 and keep your original axles would be to use the TDI stub axles. TDIs use the 100mm flanges, while the 1.8T uses the huge 110mm? flanges. It is the axle seals and differential that make mixing 02A & 02J sub axles difficult.

yes and thats exactly what i did. i just had to vent since benbuilt4you was telling me i was wrong when i physically had tried it and knew what works and what doesnt. if anyone wants the part number for those stub axles send me an IM


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (gimmeAdub)*

Well from what I understand or I've seened is that you can use the O2J with the Plus-suspension(Punkassjims thread). Would you still have to use the TDI's axles. And if so please can you IM me with the part number. Thanks...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VRC-YA)*

we'll have to wait till I get the motor onto the mounts to see. The mk4 CV's fit the plus hubs nicely, but I'm worried that the shafts are too long or too short for the setup. Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

Are there any webpages or diagrams that people have to make wiring a little easier. I got no idea how to read a wiring diagram. I have the bentley for my 1.8T swap, 3 people ditched out on me when they saw all the wires. So now a person that knows nothing about wiring (ME) has to do it







. So are there any easier methods to figure the wiring out?
Oh yea and getting a shop to do it is out of the question. I phoned up 5 shops. Out of the 5, 3 will do the work but are charging $1800-$2500 CDN for the work.
Thanks


_Modified by Optimus234 at 3:38 AM 9-18-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Optimus234)*

Now I am excited that the cruise control does work!! I activated it per jamesb's direction and it is there. I'm glad I whined to you all about it so that you could set me straight.
I worked on the rear wiper for a bit. It is weird. I can't figure out what the column stalk is switching. I looked for both voltage and ground to be switched but it doesn't seem to be either. Is there a different stalk on golf/jetta wagons with a rear wiper switch? Since I have the Jetta mkIV harness it didn't have wires to the back of the car for the rear wiper so I left the mkII wires for that circuit to the back of the car. The front wipers work right.
I was digging around in a drawer and found an mkIV dimmer from when I put xenons in my mkIV GTI. I plugged that up to the harness so now I have dash lights. I also hooked up the emergency brake switch so I don't have to listen to that chiming all of the time. The City Lights as DRLs work too now that the e-brake switch is connected.
The front carpet is back in and the console. It fits pretty well with the shifter. I'll take some pics tomorrow.
I also have to post up some pics of the pedal assembly. It is not right. The mkIV evidently has a flat firewall. When I lined up the clutch and brake pedal the brake pedal was actually snapped off of the end of the cylinder rod so it was out of position. Now that it is connected to the rod the clutch and brake pedals no longer line up. That's another good reason to get the whole donor car and take it apart yourself, so you can see where everything fits relative to the other stuff.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I also have to post up some pics of the pedal assembly. It is not right. The mkIV evidently has a flat firewall. When I lined up the clutch and brake pedal the brake pedal was actually snapped off of the end of the cylinder rod so it was out of position. Now that it is connected to the rod the clutch and brake pedals no longer line up. That's another good reason to get the whole donor car and take it apart yourself, so you can see where everything fits relative to the other stuff.


I put my pedal assembly in the mk3 the other night, and it doesn't fit quite right there either. The firming bracket that goes from the top of the clutch to the top of the brake...doesn't fit. The pedals are closer together, and the clutch seems to stand out further from the firewall in the mk3. I'm wondering if this will ba a problem, if it's like the problem you're experiencing, or if it's a non-issue.
I want to get some metal strap to make my own firming bracket...what would you suggest I get. I need to do something similar with the mounting of my shifter box, like you did. Advice on type of metal strap/bar?


----------



## jamesb (Mar 14, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*

Glad I could help. I have become the Vag-com master with programming the MK4 ECU.
As for the pedal cluser, I noticed just by driving an MK3 and an MK4 that it is a bit higher off the firewall. If you look at the MK4 you can see the clutch stop. What I suggest is to check the full motion by hand. When you do bottom out the clutch pedal adjust the stop to be just above that.
A frined has it adjusted higher (takes getting used to) right below the release point. But man once you get used to that it rocks.


----------



## me love cars (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (jamesb)*

All I can say is I am soooo impressed.
not an easy thing to do... beyond my ability


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (me love cars)*

i've been reading this since day 1 and i must say u deserve a pat on the back... a vr6 swap was intimidating for me... and that 1.8t looks so much more intimidating... glad u pulled threw... best of luck with the car and keep updating us...
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DUBSELITE (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (seowitz)*

very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## two09diamonds (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: (DUBSELITE)*

Louis, first off *GREAT* job on the swap so far. The pics are great and the info and feedback from you is very helpful. Im curious as to what you do for a living (if you dont mind me asking) are you a tech? The money you've dumped into this project must be crazy!!!







Did you ever go to a technical school or did you pick it up as you got older? Im attending NTI (Nascar Technical Institute) in november, and couldnt be more excited to start building my own monsters like yours. Keep at it, you'll get it right, and i cant wait to see the finished product. Once again, keep up the great work!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by two09diamonds at 12:00 AM 9-21-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (two09diamonds)*

Damn, now this car is getting fun to drive!! We had a show-and-shine today with a couple other car clubs. It is good to get out and about with the car. I got an honorable mention even with no dash.
















I took the exhaust off and shortened the after cat pipe about an inch. The pipe over the rear beam was hitting the beam and making a very annoying rattle. After the shortening it works great.
The new downpipe is laying right on the firewall/floorboard though. That is the next buzz that has got to go. I called TT and we are going to work through that. It is not their fault; I told them that the mkIV downpipe fit just right. With the larger diameter and the position of the flex in their pipe it is a problem. The A2 1.8T downpipe that they sell is for the AEB engine. The AEB turbo outlet is different than the AWP.








I had to take the RSD A-arm brace off because the trans was hitting it. When I put it in I thought it had just enough clearance but it wasn't making it. One more major rub, rattle, bang eliminated.








The O2 sensors were not heating after my hammer adjustment so I replaced them. I was expecting to have to pay about $200 for my temper tantrum but it was only about $70 for both. The car seems to run smoother now, especially at idle.

_Quote, originally posted by *two09diamonds* »_... Im curious as to what you do for a living (if you dont mind me asking) are you a tech? The money you've dumped into this project must be crazy!!!







Did you ever go to a technical school or did you pick it up as you got older? Im attending NTI (Nascar Technical Institute) in november, and couldnt be more excited to start building my own monsters like yours. ...

Thanks for the words. The money I dumped into this IS crazy. I'm an electrical engineer but I worked as a machinist for a couple years after of high school, enlisted in the Air Force and worked on airplanes, worked as an electronics tech at a lot of places before I went back to school for an engineering degree. Now I work as a civilian engineer for the Air Force. Good luck with your school.
EDIT: I forgot to mention that the wiper switch on the mkIV column is different in cars with/without the rear wiper. If you want the rear wiper to work you have to get the Golf/GTI or Jetta wagon switch. The Jetta has the wires from the switch connector over to the A-pillar but no wires to the rear of the car.


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 2:15 AM 9-21-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_Damn, now this car is getting fun to drive!! We had a show-and-shine today with a couple other car clubs. It is good to get out and about with the car. I got an honorable mention even with no dash.









that rocks! You think I'd get an honorable mention with a dash and no motor?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_









Is that your old Cosmic next to the Montana?


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I'm curiuos to see what happens to the dash...
Are you trying to keep the stock dash or is it going to be a custom fiber glass dash?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Is that your old Cosmic next to the Montana?









Yes it is. Damn heartbreaker. Actually the guy who bought it takes excellent care of it and is in the local club so I get to see it regularly.

_Quote, originally posted by *unixb0y* »_I'm curiuos to see what happens to the dash...
Are you trying to keep the stock dash or is it going to be a custom fiber glass dash?


I'm keeping the stock dash. I have a secret plan for implementing the dash. The first attempt failed due to improper glue but the concept is good. I'm taking a few pics and as soon as I know it's going to work I'll post it up.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_Yes it is. Damn heartbreaker.

Eyes like a hawk, this one.


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

I have just read this whole post from page 1. took me a good 80mins. I have to congradulate u Louis, that is amazing work u did with that. Took a lot of patience and concentration. I am also planning a 1.8t swap in my MkII and have already purchased the motor. It is an AEB out of a 99 passat so from what i hear the wiring will be a tad bit easier from the newer 1.8t. Anyways this has been a great information source for my project and i'm sure u've inspired many as u've already inspired me
thanks, Brad


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Hey Louis, did you use the mk4 starter motor and bolts? I'm having some trouble. The mk3 starter motor bolts are way too short.
 
Any advice would be helpful


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Hey Louis, did you use the mk4 starter motor and bolts? I'm having some trouble. The mk3 starter motor bolts are way too short.


I used the mkIV starter with new 10mm bolts. The mkIV starter bolts, 12mm, thread into the block. The mkII bolts go through the block and thread into the motor mounts. I measured how long each had to be and then bought new ones from a bolt & nut place


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

What caused you and "Cosmic" to part ways? Thats a nice car... BMW is pretty nice too....
I've picked up some of the motor mount stuff you reference in previous posts. There is a bracket for the top of the tranny that doesn't seem to fit. Did you end up using this bracket or did you remove it from the swap? If you used it, Did you cut the back off to eliminate the obstruction? I've circled the obstruction where the bracket interferes with the tranny.
Thanks for the help....










_Modified by JettaDriverFound at 2:17 AM 9-25-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_What caused you and "Cosmic" to part ways? Thats a nice car... BMW is pretty nice too....

I loved that car ... and still do. I had to follow it down the street the other day and that TT exhaust with the Borla tip sounds just like those R32 clips







. I was going to put the HPA turbo on the vr6 but decided not to because it was crazy to have $45k invested in a Golf. So I sold it and now I have >$20K invested in the mkII.










_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_ ... I've picked up some of the motor mount stuff you reference in previous posts. There is a bracket for the top of the tranny that doesn't seem to fit. Did you end up using this bracket or did you remove it from the swap? If you used it, Did you cut the back off to eliminate the obstruction? I've circled the obstruction where the bracket interferes with the tranny.
Thanks for the help.... 

Yeh, I cut that piece off. It took a bit of persuasion to get the holes in the mount to line up with the holes in the trans too.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_Yeh, I cut that piece off. It took a bit of persuasion to get the holes in the mount to line up with the holes in the trans too.

Ah, I'm glad he asked, cause tonight I was asking myself the SAME question!

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I used the mkIV starter with new 10mm bolts. The mkIV starter bolts, 12mm, thread into the block. The mkII bolts go through the block and thread into the motor mounts. I measured how long each had to be and then bought new ones from a bolt & nut place

Perfect, that's just what I was gonna do tomorrow. Long as it works for you, I'll worry about it no more. Thanks!


----------



## volksdubber (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

your car is sweet, you just need to do something about your suspension/rim combo!
sweet setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adsl_keeki (Jun 12, 2001)

*Re: (volksdubber)*

Speechless








Definitely show us the dash after you are done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## WARCHILD... (Mar 7, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*



VR6GTI'00' said:


> I loved that car ... and still do. I had to follow it down the street the other day and that TT exhaust with the Borla tip sounds just like those R32 clips
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_









What are those wires used for and connected to on the bottom right? There are 2 wires connected to a white and black box looking piece.
thanks


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

rad-fan speed regulator http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I hate wiring I got no idea what the connections are for. So I was just wondering, if someone could take pictures of the wires in their engine bay. Then label what the wires are and where they connect to. Or somthing like that. I have no idea what half my wires are, and where they connect to. Some of the colour coded ones I got wires up and I think I know the wires that go to the battery. But the rest I have no idea. If someone could get me somthing for the stupid people (like me)







to wire the engine up, I will appreciate it very much. I am useing the MKIV wiring harness and fuse panel etc.
Thanks


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

the more time you spend with it, the more it becomes clear to you...better yet, before I got going, I read the Bentley like a novel. A3 and A4. Compared them side-by-side.
This won't really help you to identify plugs, and I doubt anyone on here will draw you a map, but...well, the wiring is split up into two or three strands in the engine bay. Each strand goes from component to component, so if you can find where the beginning of each strand goes, then by process of elimination, you can get it done. Look at the strands of wiring. Identify which one has the plugs for the fuel rail and maybe the starter motor: the plugs that are distinctly different than the rest. That might help to orient you in the right direction.
I know we're starting from two different points, and since I was the one who pulled the wiring from my donor, I tagged all of them with little flea-market tags, which made it all easier...
...but seriously: you have to do this yourself. Unfortunately, you might hate this, but you really have to do this yourself. We help as much as we can, but we really can't hold your hand. It's a hard project. Even if we COULD give you a photo blueprint, it would take you just as long to sort THAT out.
Attack it systematically. It's the only way to do it. Find a mk4 Jetta or Golf and look under its hood. The coolant reservoir and stuff are in different places. Familiarize yourself with the layout.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Hey man, can you share with me what you know about driveshaft lengths? I get mine in via FedEx in a few days, and I'm trying to anticipate whether they'll fit or not.
I have the VR6 plus suspension, the O2J and the complete axles from the O2J. Do you know if they will fit? I'm almost too nervous to wait for them to show up. Any info you have would help.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (volksdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volksdubber* »_your car is sweet, you just need to do something about your suspension/rim combo!
sweet setup http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I like the suspension/rim combo just the way it is. I chose the Newspeed Sofsports and Bilstein sports because I don't like to rub my lips on every dip and I hate rattles. With a low stiff suspension you get new rattles as fast as you can find them. The 15" wheels are for acceleration not so much cosmetics, but I do like the five spokes (I'm old







).









_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Hey man, can you share with me what you know about driveshaft lengths? I get mine in via FedEx in a few days, and I'm trying to anticipate whether they'll fit or not.

I can't help you much. The guy at The Driveshaftshop had me measure from the flat of the output flange to the inner bearing in the hub, with the weight on the suspension. I put a jack under the a-frame to weight the suspension so that I wouldn't put stress on the hub without the axle installed. The measurement I got was 1/16 of an inch shorter than the stock mkII axles. I think that could have been due to the suspension slightly shorter than stock, not significant.
Thanks gimmeadub for the windshield washer res and pump. It fits right in next to the coolant res. The install just might be the easiest part of the swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I think that I am working on the most labor intensive custom dash ever. I thought I could finish it this weekend but I'm only about halfway there. I'm going to be too busy to work on the car for about 3 weeks so I'll post up what I'm trying to do.
The mkIV cluster has been trimmed to the outside of the electronics housing ... as small as it can get.








I used sheets of plexiglas laminated together to build up a mounting surface for the cluster and to meet the dash mounting points.








The radio/heater controls mounting was a bit more complex than I wanted to try to map so I cut it off the old panel and will laminate right into the new one.








After several layers around the cluster I cut one that slightly overlaps the cluster so that it will cover the edge of the cluster housing and build an offset for the lens. I will put a layer of clear next for the lens then about three more layers which I will cover with leather to match the dash or with sheet carbon fiber to match the steering wheel and shift knob. The air/fuel and boost gauges will fit between the cluster and the radio. I'm using the mkIV light switch so the Fog switch will be eliminated. All of the other switches will be moved to the console. There will be the e-windows, heated seat, flasher, and rear defog.









I'll be checking in on the vortex once in awhile but will be on hiatus from the car for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

ooh, I like your solution. That's gonna look good.
that washer pump, what was that? the mk4 Golf pump? I need to get one of those and the wiper stalk, so I can wire up my rear wiper








EDIT: oh yeah, and _I_ happen to like your wheel/suspension setup. have to respect a man who knows exactly what he wants out of his car, rather than just dump it for no reason. Anyway, in my opinion, 5-spoke rims are the truest alloys to the GTI. Anything else usually looks out of place.


_Modified by punkassjim at 9:47 PM 9-28-2003_


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
Thanks gimmeadub for the windshield washer res and pump. It fits right in next to the coolant res. The install just might be the easiest part of the swap. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no problem my friend. glad to hear it worked out. i really like your idea for the dash. its gonna look real clean when your done. keep us posted. good luck.


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Thanks for the info punkassjim, your absolutly right. I should do this myself and then I will feel more like I have done it all myself. No this is not sarcasm







.
Anyways another question. The brake fluid lid on the MK4 is the thread the same, can I put it on my A1 fluid box? They look the exact same when I compare MK4 pictures to the A1 lid. I was thinking of using that instead of the A1 fluid lid.
Thanks


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

it's possible it would fit, but there is a sensor in the mk4 brake reservoir cap (with accompanying electrical plug) that you don't need. If your cap is broken, and you just need a replacement, I don't see any harm in using the new cap.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Question about the accessories. Did you use the MK2 stuff or did you use the MK4? Would you think it would be easier to use MK2/3 accessories? Also how's the A/c thing going? Did you use the MK2 hoses to go to the MK4's A/c? Sorry for all the questions, just need to get all the info before I dive into this project. Thanks...


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

I was wanting to use it for the sensor and plug.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

go for it, but since you're probably not installing the ABS, it's just a drop in the bucket. The brake system light will probably be on anyway, so the sensor is moot.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_Question about the accessories. Did you use the MK2 stuff or did you use the MK4? Would you think it would be easier to use MK2/3 accessories? Also how's the A/c thing going? Did you use the MK2 hoses to go to the MK4's A/c? Sorry for all the questions, just need to get all the info before I dive into this project. Thanks...

I used all of the mkIV stuff so that it would plug right up to the wire harness and I wanted the mkIV alternator because it has about twice the output. I don't know anything about the mkIII accessories.
I haven't worked on the a/c. I plan to use all of the mkII hoses, evaporator, lines, ... . I will just have the mkIV fittings put on the end of the mkII lines at the compressor.

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_go for it, but since you're probably not installing the ABS, it's just a drop in the bucket. The brake system light will probably be on anyway, so the sensor is moot.

If you use the mkIV ECU and cluster you can turn off the caution lights for the brake wear indicator and the ABS in the cluster with the vag-com. You will still have an ECU fault for no communication with the ABS module though.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_If you use the mkIV ECU and cluster you can turn off the caution lights for the brake wear indicator and the ABS in the cluster with the vag-com. You will still have an ECU fault for no communication with the ABS module though.

Oh, I'm so glad you said that. I've installed the ABS, but I might be ditching the brake wear indicators...maybe not, but the sensor connector on the driver's side was broken in the accident.
As for the AC lines: putting the mk4 fittings onto the mk2 lines? That's exactly what I need to do, but I don't know who to call. Can you point me to the right section of the yellow pages? When I ask around for a "hose house," people look at me funny.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Just to let you know, if you mount the gauges flush with the front of the dash like that you will have a VERY bad glare at night on the drivers side window from the gauges. You should have enough room to mount them back into the dash just trim the piece you have made to fit into the dash and use the factory bezel after trimming that also. The reason that the factory cluster has an angled piece of plastic in front is to eliminate glare. Iv'e been following this post from the get go, nice work!


----------



## Cabrio1.8T (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *optimus* »_The brake fluid lid on the MK4 is the thread the same, can I put it on my A1 fluid box? They look the exact same when I compare MK4 pictures to the A1 lid. I was thinking of using that instead of the A1 fluid lid.

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_it's possible it would fit, but there is a sensor in the mk4 brake reservoir cap (with accompanying electrical plug) that you don't need. If your cap is broken, and you just need a replacement, I don't see any harm in using the new cap.

I'm going to guess that the sensor in the cap is a single-pole float dealy, with an in and an out. So, theoretically you coul wire in a light to go off when you have low fluid?


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (Cabrio1.8T)*

all you need to do is ground the wires that went to the plug for the brake resevoir and the light will go off!!!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (kevinmacd)*

yeah...short those wires to ground...great idea







Do yourself a favor, and if you do these kinds of things in your own car, go buy a fire extinguisher. Engine bay fires are a bad, bad thing.
Thinking about it further, there won't be a problem at all for him. He's got the harness, so he's also got the connector for that sensor. I just wasn't thinking at first.


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

VR6GTI where did you relocate the ECU since on the MK4's the ECU is in the middle of the car?


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

VR6GTI where did you relocate the ECU since on the MK4's the ECU is in the middle?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*

is mine weird? mine was in the plenum, like the mk3. I kinda WISH it was in the middle of the car, since I hear it's not weather-resistent. I'd rather have it under the rear seat.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_yeah...short those wires to ground...great idea







Do yourself a favor, and if you do these kinds of things in your own car, go buy a fire extinguisher. Engine bay fires are a bad, bad thing.
Thinking about it further, there won't be a problem at all for him. He's got the harness, so he's also got the connector for that sensor. I just wasn't thinking at first.

Seriously most if not all vw level senders are just grounds When i deleted my brake and coolant reservoirs you just ground the wire to make it think its connected thereby turning off any light or noise in the dash!!


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*

Dean F says put it above the fusebox 

_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_VR6GTI where did you relocate the ECU since on the MK4's the ECU is in the middle?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (OZ jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OZ jetta* »_Dean F says put it above the fusebox

Mine was in the plenum of the mk4. Is it a BAD thing that I put it in the plenum of the mk3? I was thinking about putting some shrink-take around the connectors, but wasn't worrying about it too much. Should I? I can't really relocate it at this point, so if someone says so, I could just wrap it in some plastic ersumthin.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (gruppe5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gruppe5* »_Just to let you know, if you mount the gauges flush with the front of the dash like that you will have a VERY bad glare at night on the drivers side window from the gauges. You should have enough room to mount them back into the dash just trim the piece you have made to fit into the dash and use the factory bezel after trimming that also. The reason that the factory cluster has an angled piece of plastic in front is to eliminate glare. Iv'e been following this post from the get go, nice work!









Good catch. I never thought about the glare. I'll have to think some more about the angle of the lens thing. I don't see any way to use the factory bezel from either car. The mkII bezel isn't big enough for the cluster, the mkIV bezel is bigger than the dash opening.

_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_VR6GTI where did you relocate the ECU since on the MK4's the ECU is in the middle of the car?

Check out page 6 of this thread. I went into some detail on the ECU mounting. It is fairly weatherproof. I wouldn't mount it outside but under the raintray is good enough.


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

don't know i haven't seen the plenum before, but the ECU is not weatherproof the case is opened with just 4 torx's and i wouldn't store this thing outside, its got no weather protection

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
Mine was in the plenum of the mk4. Is it a BAD thing that I put it in the plenum of the mk3? I was thinking about putting some shrink-take around the connectors, but wasn't worrying about it too much. Should I? I can't really relocate it at this point, so if someone says so, I could just wrap it in some plastic ersumthin.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (OZ jetta)*

As Louis said, it's about as weatherproof as it needs to be. The plenum chamber is the area under the plastic rain tray pieces, just above the firewall. Louis mounted his in there on the driver's side, and I (in my mk3) mounted it dead in the center, so it's at the highest point, on the off chance the rain gutters get clogged. I'm not worried, though: the mk3 ECU was mounted there, so it must be relatively safe.


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

yea probably is i've seen that spot, oh well whatever works for you then

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_As Louis said, it's about as weatherproof as it needs to be. The plenum chamber is the area under the plastic rain tray pieces, just above the firewall. Louis mounted his in there on the driver's side, and I (in my mk3) mounted it dead in the center, so it's at the highest point, on the off chance the rain gutters get clogged. I'm not worried, though: the mk3 ECU was mounted there, so it must be relatively safe.


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

since the dash is possibly still out of the car, why don't you put a Corrado dash in??
it is a VERY easy swap and it leaves room for pretty much whatever gauges you want. I did all Autometer, and set them up Porsche style ( the new porsches) my tach and speedo are both 5". you should be able to find a Corrado dash very cheap also, hell maybe someone who has been following this post will donate one to the cause, after all you have provided alot of info, anyone willing to step up????


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

bump for more info


----------



## DentWizard (May 8, 2002)

*Re: (gruppe5)*

VR6GTI'00' - I tip my hat to you, this is by far one of the most thorough, well thought out, and professionally executed swaps I have ever seen. It is a true work of art. One of these days I hope to complete a swap this clean. 
Back to the top http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## matt00king (Mar 28, 2003)

WOW!!! yeR DA mAN!!! U gona come out with a post of pics????


----------



## VR6GTIGUY (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*



VR6GTI'00' said:


> I like the suspension/rim combo just the way it is. I chose the Newspeed Sofsports and Bilstein sports because I don't like to rub my lips on every dip and I hate rattles. With a low stiff suspension you get new rattles as fast as you can find them. The 15" wheels are for acceleration not so much cosmetics, but I do like the five spokes (I'm old
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTIGUY)*

i second that notion














big cheers to ya for the successful swap Louis. now lets see if you can keep up with my 8v


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Coupe__88)*

ditto on the props. I wouldn't have tacked my project without you and Luke backin' me up.
I gotta get those clamps and vice grips back to you. I ended up not using any of the clamps since my plumbing is all 2.5" and the clamps were 2.25 and 3". Oh well. Yeah, I'll get to finshing the lipping, and get it back to you with a little paypal. Thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

How did you eliminate the secondary air pump? What steps did you take to turn it off?
Thanks


----------



## MK1SRocc (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (Optimus234)*

First off, Congrats, and Thank you for the detailed walk through.
Are you now satisfied with your FMIC plumbing? IF so could you share with us what tubing lengths and bend angles you used? Also length of the Silicon Tubing?
Your swap, and this write-up have inspired me to take the road less traveled and do a 1.8T swap instead of the usual VR6.
Thanks Again


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (86JettaWolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Optimus234* »_How did you eliminate the secondary air pump? What steps did you take to turn it off?

There was just no room for the Secondary Air Injection Pump Motor so I it had to go.
The ECU switches the grounds for the Secondary Air Intake Valve (N112) and the Secondary Air Injection Pump Relay (J299). The ECU also looks for current flow on those circuits and will throw a CEL if they aren't there.
I took the vacuum lines off of the Secondary Air Intake Valve and left it hooked up electrically. The vacuum side hose comes from a tee so I removed that tee and replaced it with a coupler. I removed the switched vacuum line from that valve to the combi-valve. I also removed the air line that came from the pump to the combi-valve and capped it at the combi-valve.
I removed the switched contacts from the relay that drives the Secondary Air Pump Motor but left the coil part of the relay connected. It is relay 100 in the relay box under the hood.
I wanted to replace the relay and the vacuum switch with resistors to clean it up but the resistor to replace the vacumm switch would have to be about 5 Watts (BIG).

_Quote, originally posted by *86JettaWolfsburg* »_... IF so could you share with us what tubing lengths and bend angles you used? Also length of the Silicon Tubing? ... 

I don't want to give specific lengths because I don't want anyone to cut something too short and ... I used 2.25 inch stainless tubing; one 45, two 90s and a straight piece.
At the turbo outlet I used the OEM piece of silicone that was there because it is a size transition. I cut it just long enough to get the transition.








Next is a 90 to get up and over the the corner of the engine. The outlet side of that 90 is fairly short and then I used another piece of the OEM silicon that is a bit of an S. That keeps the tube down low after it comes over the side of the engine so that the engine cover will fit back on.
























Next I used a cut piece of the OEM stainless tube for the diverter valve and overrun shut-off valve fittings. Later I will replace this piece with a fabbed tube. The OEM piece had to be cut in the bend and it doesn't leave much to clamp to. The hose kept blowing off there until I used a narrower clamp.








Next comes just enough aftermarket silicon tube for a coupler and then the 45 takes it around the starter and trans. Again just enough aftermarket silicon for a coupler and then the 90 turns it under the radiator. A bit longer piece of silicon tube is needed to connect the 90 to the FMIC so that it can flex with the engine movement.








The outlet of the FMIC uses the OEM silicone piece that went from the mkIV SMIC to the intake. Cut it right in the middle and put one end on the FMIC outlet and the other end on the intake. Cut a piece of straight tubing to connect them. I put the charge air sensor fitting in that straight piece. 










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 5:26 AM 2-16-2004_


----------



## VRC-YA (Sep 2, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Hey VR6...I was wondering if you don't mind sharing info what tools you need for this swap. Other than the basic tools, what specialty tools or tools we don't use everyday will I need. Also I know the 337/25th 1.8T engines are AWP...would you know if the 6-speed tranny on those engine fit the MK2 or are the mounts different? I'm going to the transmission forum and ask just incase you don't have the answer...thanks.


----------



## eastcobbler (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*

Wow. I was supposed to be doing homework and then happened upon this thread. The best 2hr read ever! Gotta remember to keep off the 'tex, as y'all call it, if there's homework to be done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (eastcobbler)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eastcobbler* »_Gotta remember to keep off the 'tex, as y'all call it, if there's homework to be done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

The same applies to us career-folk. I get in trouble almost daily


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VRC-YA)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VRC-YA* »_Hey VR6...I was wondering if you don't mind sharing info what tools you need for this swap. Other than the basic tools, what specialty tools or tools we don't use everyday will I need. Also I know the 337/25th 1.8T engines are AWP...would you know if the 6-speed tranny on those engine fit the MK2 or are the mounts different? I'm going to the transmission forum and ask just incase you don't have the answer...thanks.

From the picture in the ETKA it looks like the six speed won't accept the mkII/mkIII transmission mounts but I have not looked at the real thing.
I can't think of any special tools that are needed. I bought lots of stuff but I'm like a kid in the toy store when I go tool shopping. The borrowed welder was really helpful when I needed to fab something. A compressor and air tools is a time saver but not necessary. I would say the dremmel and QUALITY wire crimpers are necessary. I have a nice spring divider that I use to transfer patterns and locate holes.
I haven't posted for awhile because the mkIV instrument cluster install is kicking my butt. And because the car is more fun to drive than to work on. I finally have the custom cluster housing about ready to go in. The theory and implementation are okay but I'm not too excited about the styling. When I get home from work I'll post a pic. I'm going to install it and make sure all of the air ducts and harnesses clear then I may start on one a bit more OEM looking. I have to get the wires covered up by next month when my safety inspection is due. They look for exposed wires and there are only a few hundred in the car right now.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I added some pics to the charge air piping post above.
Here is the pic of the dash I spoke of. I don't like how it looks but at least I know it is possible to fit the mkIV cluster in the mkII dash. I just have to work on the cosmetics.








Here is a recent pic of the engine. I replaced the engine cover with one that isn't cut out for the charge air piping and got the rain tray cover back on.


----------



## MK1SRocc (Jan 7, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Thanks for all the detailed pic's of your charge air piping. That's exactly what I was looking for. 
In the pictures itlooks like you only used apx. 1 1/2 feet of the silicon tubing, is my guesstimation correct? At $20+ / foot I am hoping that 2 feet will about cover it.
This is by far the best thread I have ever read on the V'tex


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: (86JettaWolfsburg)*

Jesus I wish my AEB 1.8t swap into my corrado looked that clean.


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Very sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







My only concern would be that your open element filter is going to make a marvelous hot air intake.


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: (The Kilted Yaksman)*

Naw just get a thin plastic shield and it'll be fine. CAI for that isnt that big of a problem either.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (sn1puns)*

If you're interested, Louis, the 1.8T EVO intake (3-piece) fit perfectly in my mk3, so my filter is down in the bumper. Worked out nice, maybe it would in the mk2 as well.
For now, I'm sure you're just loving it one way or the other


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_If you're interested, Louis, the 1.8T EVO intake (3-piece) fit perfectly in my mk3, so my filter is down in the bumper. Worked out nice, maybe it would in the mk2 as well.
For now, I'm sure you're just loving it one way or the other









What you see is what's left of the EVO. A $200 filter! I couldn't figure out how to get it around the battery. Am I a dumdass or what?


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (The Kilted Yaksman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Kilted Yaksman* »_Very sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







My only concern would be that your open element filter is going to make a marvelous hot air intake.

it is very hard to find room to put a cai in there. im using a hot air intake too...im not sure how to get it down there. i f you come up with something louis let me know.


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: (gimmeAdub)*

double post - wut wut h0114


_Modified by sn1puns at 1:35 AM 10-24-2003_


----------



## sn1puns (Jul 17, 2003)

*Re: (gimmeAdub)*

relocate the battery








It's quite simple. If you have a stereo system in the back you don't need to change or buy much or ANY power cable. Just switch the way it's all hooked up.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (sn1puns)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sn1puns* »_relocate the battery








It's quite simple. If you have a stereo system in the back you don't need to change or buy much or ANY power cable. Just switch the way it's all hooked up.

I considered relocating the battery. I even bought the entire mkIV battery box with mount, hold down, and cover (~$150 now lying on my garage floor). It would require some extensive rewiring. No wire that is in the rear of the car now will safely carry enough current for the starter. In the end I just didn't want the battery back there.
I also fabbed a thin tall duct to go outboard of the battery but I didn't like how it forced the battery to hang out over the inside of the frame rail. I am considering some type of ducting that will take the intake down alongside the charge air piping to the underside of the bumper. I'm not too concerned about it until next summer though.


----------



## RED1990GL (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Sorry to jump in at the middle of this one but how much of a difference will a CAI make in this setup? Density of air will vary with temperature, being that pressure is equal; seeing as you have an inter-cooler, what are the real life changes going to be? Maybe a couple hp at most? Seems like the bad outweigh any gains you could possibly get out of a "better" setup.
Interested


----------



## A2 VR666 (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (RED1990GL)*

i want to see pics of the dash in the car and how the cluster looks lit up and everything bolted in... but overall the enginebay is MINT, the swap has been a success... congrats on a mint a2 1.8t


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (A2 VR666)*

I went to the dyno today. The lower two curves are the 8v back in April. And, just to see who's paying attention, the upper curves are with the intake iced down and mist on the FMIC. The ambient numbers are 189/207. How many questions do you think I'll get about the ~216HP?









_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 12:17 AM 10-25-2003_


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 12:21 AM 10-25-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

what chip did you install? Looks like it might be the one I'm putting in. How do you like it?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_what chip did you install? Looks like it might be the one I'm putting in. How do you like it?

Jim ... not you!!
















_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_ ... And, just to see who's paying attention, the upper curves are with the intake iced down and mist on the FMIC. The ambient numbers are 189/207. How many questions do you think I'll get about the ~216HP?

Other than the 2.5" TT exhaust (including downpipe and cat) and the short intake it's stock AWP.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_Earlier I posted about the brake fitting trouble. I found a line that has a 10mm fitting on one end and a 12mm fitting on the other end. It is the driver's side front line from the ABS to the tee in the wheelwell. 

I pulled one line off my donor with the 10-12mm brake fitting. Unfortuately it was already in the "parts bin" and I'm not clear exactly what line it was. I need a second line and I've now ordered the 2 brake line parts from VW that I think were accurate and both came in wrong....do have the part # on the lines you order so I don't get it wrong a third time?.... Thanks ....


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_Other than the 2.5" TT exhaust (including downpipe and cat) and the short intake it's stock AWP.

Seriously? That's almost exactly what APR claims their chip will do. I wonder how/why you're hitting those numbers. Must be all that junk you cleared out of the wiring harness








I wonder if your donor was chipped and you didn't know it. try doing the cruise control button switchover


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

This is one of the best documented swaps I have ever seen and it has opened my eyes up that much more to the hard work and effort that goes into these. I am sure you feel that much better when you go to shows and people ask how you did it and you say..."by hand" My jaw keeps going closer to the floor. Good luck and can't wait to see some more pics and discusion on the car.


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (5+1=GLI)*

216!
Lord.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (PerfectGLi)*

Here's a pic of the cluster in the car. I got it a bit too big so it doesn't pull back into the dash quite as much as I wanted. I'm going to make another one that will set the cluster farther back in the dash and the guages will set back even with the cluster (I should have got gauges with black bezels!). I took some pic with the lights but they didn't turn out very good with the light coming in the window. I'll try it again at night.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

that '03 only had 2571 miles on it when it died? That's a cryin' shame, but even better for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_that '03 only had 2571 miles on it when it died? That's a cryin' shame, but even better for you http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It had 1095 miles on it when it died. The rest of those are my miles.


----------



## DarkSideGTI (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Louis, Don't worry about a CAI on the 1.8t. The small difference in air temp is not going to make a difference after it leaves the hot turbo.
I would call up Phantom and try to get some uncorrected numbers because their FI numbers are pretty high. When I dynoed there with just an intake and chip I ran 200/226. I believe they are using the same correction factor on FI cars as NA cars.


----------



## blackvento36 (Mar 17, 2003)

Just out of curiosity......how much did this cost you roughly? I have been thinking about this for my MK3 for quite a while


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (blackvento36)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blackvento36* »_Just out of curiosity......how much did this cost you roughly? I have been thinking about this for my MK3 for quite a while

read the first several pages of this thread, he's already addressed that. Don't make the man re-live the painful part of it, just let him enjoy the results.


----------



## vr6golf.com (Apr 2, 2003)

Ive read this a couple of times, what radiator are you using in this swap?
Looks great!
nice work!


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (vr6golf.com)*

* DUDE
I LOVE YOU* 
_no serious .._ 
*I LOVE YOU*


----------



## turbo gli (Apr 14, 2003)

bump ...


----------



## OZ jetta (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

wow awesome numbers, i'm using a AEB with a K03 sport, so hopefully i will get higher numbers

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I went to the dyno today. The lower two curves are the 8v back in April. And, just to see who's paying attention, the upper curves are with the intake iced down and mist on the FMIC. The ambient numbers are 189/207. How many questions do you think I'll get about the ~216HP?









_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 12:17 AM 10-25-2003_

_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 12:21 AM 10-25-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (OZ jetta)*

Thanks for all the encouragement. It seems like the interior and the last wiring issues are taking forever.

_Quote, originally posted by *OZ jetta* »_wow awesome numbers, i'm using a AEB with a K03 sport, so hopefully i will get higher numbers ...

Take these, and any dyno numbers, with a grain of salt. Here's some yak yak I posted on another forum about the dyno.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_The numbers on the plot are corrected hp.
The Dynojet has a built in weather box that calculates the SAE correction factor. The operator can give you the corrected or uncorrected HP.
The correction factor helps to standardize measurements for NA cars. For FI engines the correction factor inflates the numbers under boost and shouldn't be used. But the uncorrected numbers aren't accurate either (except on a standard day depending on the gear used, coolant temp, wheels, tire pressure, ...). An accurate correction for FI cars would be a function of boost (not a constant) and would be WAY complicated.
Last Friday the correction factor at 58 degrees F and 25.7 inHg was 1.15. That gives an uncorrected number of 164 hp from the corrected 189 hp on the ambient run. We all know the temperature has a significant impact on the performance of FI cars. We varied the numbers 20 hp at Phantom last Friday by changing the temperature of the intake and FMIC.
The end of the story is that no chassis dyno is consistent unless you can test under constant conditions. Consistent doesn't mean the same thing as accurate. They are not accurate. That is the reason that the OEMs set their numbers in marketing instead of engineering. They don't want to have people whining about the car not hitting the number.
The only thing this post means is the 20v (with the boost tube connected) is a pretty big improvement over the 8v. I had to have it measured because I couldn't tell by driving it.

















_Quote, originally posted by *86JettaWolfsburg* »_Thanks for all the detailed pic's of your charge air piping. That's exactly what I was looking for. 
In the pictures itlooks like you only used apx. 1 1/2 feet of the silicon tubing, is my guesstimation correct? At $20+ / foot I am hoping that 2 feet will about cover it. ...

Right, I ordered 2 feet of silicon but they only sent me 20 inches and I have a very short piece left over. Don't cut the OEM piece that comes off the turbo as short as I did. It's better to have the stainless shoved down in the tube with a bit more silicon to clamp to.

_Quote, originally posted by *vr6golf.com* »_... , what radiator are you using in this swap? ...

It's the stock mkII radiator. I'm saving up for a custom aluminum one with a proper shroud. I haven't had any overheating problems yet but it gets over 100 regularly here in the summer. And it will look good.

Here is a pic of the relocated switches. The console is from a jetta that had power windows. I had to make the three inner holes just a bit larger to accept the flasher, seat heat, and rear defog switches. I am using the mkIV headlight switch so I don't need a separate switch for the driving lights. It is a pain getting the mkII switches to match up with the mkIV harness. Especially the heat and AC. I think I've got that done. Now I'm trying to figure out if I can trigger door locks with the mkIV remote. I can get them to unlock but so far I can't get them to lock?










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:09 AM 11-3-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_Now I'm trying to figure out if I can trigger door locks with the mkIV remote. I can get them to unlock but so far I can't get them to lock?

really. I'm not familiar, is the mk2 locking system based on a vaccum pump? I'm sure Luke would be interested to hear what you did to get that half working. Me, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping my method works out somehow


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

oh, Louis, I meant to ask...you've been using the VAG-Com for deeper-than average adjustments...can you tell me something?
The workshop code and importer code...do those have to be the ones for the dealership the car was sold at originally, or would the workshop and importer code for my local VW dealership work?
Also, when I call the dealer for the 7-digit Secret Key Code, do I also need the creation date? I haven't got my VIN number here, I lost the papers it was written on, so I might need to rustle that up before I do anything...unless it's not needed.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
really. I'm not familiar, is the mk2 locking system based on a vaccum pump? I'm sure Luke would be interested to hear what you did to get that half working. Me, I'm crossing my fingers and hoping my method works out somehow









The OEM mkII door automatic locks are vacuum. I am using aftermarket electric solenoids. The problem is I don't have the door control modules. The lock signal goes over the CAN bus from the comfort system control module to the door control modules. I have been trying to figure out how to trigger the aftermarket solenoid controller with the discrete trunk lock or interior light signals from the comfort system.
Are the mkIV door control modules part of the window regulator? If the electronics is separable from the mechanics I may buy one door controller and use it to drive the aftermarket solenoid controller.

_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_... The workshop code and importer code...do those have to be the ones for the dealership the car was sold at originally, or would the workshop and importer code for my local VW dealership work?
Also, when I call the dealer for the 7-digit Secret Key Code, do I also need the creation date? I haven't got my VIN number here, I lost the papers it was written on, so I might need to rustle that up before I do anything...unless it's not needed.


I don't know much about the this stuff Jim. I haven't needed it for anything that I have done. According to the vag-com users group the dealer and importer codes are available on some websites. They are also supposed to be in the owner's manual if you happened to get that from the mkIV. Or if your local dealer will work with you ...
I stop by the local dealer and chat with the service manager sometimes. He is interested in my car and once he figured out I was not a thief and that I was doing a lot of homework before I ask him anything he has been very helpful.
The VIN is stored in the cluster and you'll be able to retrieve that with the vag-com.


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

Every day i look forward to a new entry. Can't wait till the next pic and post!!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_Are the mkIV door control modules part of the window regulator? If the electronics is separable from the mechanics I may buy one door controller and use it to drive the aftermarket solenoid controller.

yeah, that's correct. the control module is integral with the window motor, and it is easily separable from the regulator. If you want to get really daring, you could probably separate the control module from the motor and gears, but that might open a circuit.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_The VIN is stored in the cluster and you'll be able to retrieve that with the vag-com.

nah, that's just you 2003 owners and your newfangled immo-III







I have the older version, which is good and bad.


----------



## GJ18T (Aug 8, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
nah, that's just you 2003 owners and your newfangled immo-III







I have the older version, which is good and bad.

I think Immo3 dates back as far as at least 2000 (at least in Europe).
At least the cluster that came with my engine (SEAT Ibiza Cupra AYP) is
Immo3 for sure.


----------



## Just4u2c (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
The OEM mkII door automatic locks are vacuum. I am using aftermarket electric solenoids. The problem is I don't have the door control modules. The lock signal goes over the CAN bus from the comfort system control module to the door control modules. I have been trying to figure out how to trigger the aftermarket solenoid controller with the discrete trunk lock or interior light signals from the comfort system.
Are the mkIV door control modules part of the window regulator? If the electronics is separable from the mechanics I may buy one door controller and use it to drive the aftermarket solenoid controller.


The door modules on a MkIV are in the door and are part of the motor for the regulator. BUT... They get the unlock signal from the Comfort Control Module. I am not sure how big the signal voltage is and if it is a ground or a positive signal. But if it is big enough you could run a couple relays to run the solenoids. Or if you wanted to go trick.. (I am going to try this) Think about putting the complete window regulator and motor and door latch and solenoids from a MkIV in your doors.


----------



## Just4u2c (Oct 29, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
nah, that's just you 2003 owners and your newfangled immo-III







I have the older version, which is good and bad.

You can get your VIN from the ECM... If you are using the same ECM and cluster and key you shouldn't have a problem. If any of them are different you are going to have to adapt the new part into your system. (I.E. adapt your new ECM and then keys, or Adapt your cluster and keys) still need the enabling PIN for whichever you are doing...


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Just4u2c)*

EDIT: entire post removed
suffice it to say: "welcome to the department of redundancy department."


_Modified by punkassjim at 9:59 PM 11-4-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Just4u2c)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Just4u2c* »_
The door modules on a MkIV are in the door and are part of the motor for the regulator. BUT... They get the unlock signal from the Comfort Control Module. I am not sure how big the signal voltage is and if it is a ground or a positive signal. But if it is big enough you could run a couple relays to run the solenoids. Or if you wanted to go trick.. (I am going to try this) Think about putting the complete window regulator and motor and door latch and solenoids from a MkIV in your doors. 

The lock/unlock signal from the comfort system control module to the door control modules is on the CAN bus. You can't run any relay drivers from the CAN. (I crack myself up.) As I posted above, I considered buying the door control module just to get the CAN interface but the modules are ~$250. There is a discrete lock/unlock to the rear hatch of the GTI. I can get that signal to unlock my solenoids. The thing I don't like about that is lock button on the remote would lock the doors but the trunk release would unlock them.







I still have a couple more things to try though.


----------



## 95SIXPOT (Feb 20, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

GOOD LORD Louis....







That looks so good. You are the man! Plus you take the time to help and answer everyone's questions. 
Steve showed me the pics to the dash. It looks killer. Me and Steve will drop by with a case of







and you can give me a ride in that monster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubspeed (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: (95SIXPOT)*

I'll be sending you my first born so you can bless him/her!!!
This post was amazing! I've never seen such a great post. If ANYONE ever says putting a 16V in an A1 is confusing I'm going to email them this post.
I actually got upset when you had the clutch problems or anything else. Your car rocks and is an inspiration to ALL VW people.
Funny thing is I don't even own an a2 or a4!!!
Good luck,
Jason


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

whats the latest thing you have going on? can't wait to see -matt


----------



## pbundy (Jul 2, 2003)

any more pics of the interior? loved the back seats! what else you got going on in there? not sure if i saw any pics of your new shift knob either


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

bump and a beer because its monday


----------



## Optimus234 (Aug 19, 2002)

Another question im really curious about and can't find an answer for.
I see on the 1.8Ts that the piping from intercooler to intake is bigger in diameter then the piping from turbo to intercooler. Why is this and will anything be effected if the piping from intercooler to intake is the same diameter as turbo to intercooler?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (95SIXPOT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *95SIXPOT* »_GOOD LORD Louis....







That looks so good. You are the man! Plus you take the time to help and answer everyone's questions. 
Steve showed me the pics to the dash. It looks killer. Me and Steve will drop by with a case of







and you can give me a ride in that monster. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Hey Alex, where's the beer? It's been almost 10 days since you posted this and I've been in the garage waiting for some beer. You better come over and talk about cars for awhile. I'm beginning to think you're a former vw enthusiast.









_Quote, originally posted by *pbundy* »_any more pics of the interior? loved the back seats! what else you got going on in there? not sure if i saw any pics of your new shift knob either

I've been waiting for a good pic day. It's been raining and snowing. The interior isn't all back together yet either. The new shift knob will be about the last thing to go in so I don't scratch it up taking the console in and out.

_Quote, originally posted by *Optimus234* »_I see on the 1.8Ts that the piping from intercooler to intake is bigger in diameter then the piping from turbo to intercooler. Why is this and will anything be effected if the piping from intercooler to intake is the same diameter as turbo to intercooler

I don't know the answer to that. I used the same size piping on both sides of the intercooler. The intake size is significantly larger than the turbo outlet so it is the design of VW to have a size transition. I used the OEM intake hose so mine is plumbed similar to the stock configuration with the transition at the 90 turn into the intake. That's a lot of blah, blah for an "I don't know."
I loaned my memory stick to a friend so I can't load any recent pics. Here is one of the Secondary Air Injection system kluge. I was using the pump relay and the air valve but I wanted something cleaner. This is pic is of a proof of concept trial







. I'm going to stop at the electronics supply house tomorrow and pic up a couple of 1 watt resistors (60 ohms for the relay, 30 ohms for the valve) and put them in a convoluted tube up next to the ECU. The air isn't as clean as it should be but I have no CEL. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








I spent a lot of time (and money) trying to get the comfort system to unlock my doors, It kicked my ass. I paid $150 dollars for a door control module from a JY (get the whole donor car!!) and it wouldn't communicate with the comfort system control module. I tried just about everything I could think of. The JY assured me that their interchange book said the 2000 door module would work in a 2003. Either it won't or I got a bad one. I haven't decided if I should abandon the comfort system and use an aftermarket alarm or buy a new door control module (~$200!!). I really would like to use the mkIV key remote.


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 12:16 AM 11-17-2003_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Louis, the door control module will not work unless there is a matching pair, one in each door. I tried putting up one of my windows, and it wouldn't work unless both front window motors were installed. I guess it stands to reason, but it's a pain.
The good news is, if you don't have the rear door control modules, it just ignores them and throws a code (if that).
I'm surprised that junkyard charged you so much for the control module. That's a high percentage of new part value. I wouldn't have paid that much (tried to talk them down), but then again, I'm a cheap-ass. *EDIT:* Tell them about your project...maybe they'll take pity on you and throw in the 2nd one free








I'm curious about that 2nd air solution of yours, but I'm not electric-savvy enough to make heads or tails of it. Funny, since I'm an electrician's son. Anyway, I think I'm eventually just gonna mount the 2nd air pump over where the mk3 vacuum reservoir used to be, in the driver's wheel-well.


_Modified by punkassjim at 9:45 PM 11-16-2003_


----------



## GLIJetta90 (May 2, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Bump for such a bad ass project!


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

BUMP


----------



## madmaus (Oct 31, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

it's from a guy in holland, it's a golf mk3 and it's shown on vwfixx.com
picture session


----------



## turbo gli (Apr 14, 2003)

bump


----------



## DrZEUS (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: (turbo gli)*

I know you have already heard this many times....but I just spent three hours reading this thread (12 pages) from beginning to end and I must say this is awesome stuff. Props to you for a job well done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I actually found out about this thread from the post you made onn the VAG-COM list asking if there is a way to turn off the comfort system CAN.
Can't wait to see more info on this.


----------



## brabusGTI (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Hi. This is amazing. Keep going. I have no word what you did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BatiGol (Apr 1, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_I spent a lot of time (and money) trying to get the comfort system to unlock my doors, It kicked my ass. I paid $150 dollars for a door control module from a JY (get the whole donor car!!) and it wouldn't communicate with the comfort system control module. I tried just about everything I could think of. The JY assured me that their interchange book said the 2000 door module would work in a 2003. Either it won't or I got a bad one. I haven't decided if I should abandon the comfort system and use an aftermarket alarm or buy a new door control module (~$200!!). I really would like to use the mkIV key remote.


Dont abandon it!!!!
MY 2000 and 2001 uses a different Comfort Control module then 2002+ (2003) 1.8ts. I believe the change was made due to Imm.3 on newer cars. For this reason, a turbo timer will not work on a 2002+ car like it works in the 2000-2001.
Get the right module and see if it works. It might be the same module by p/n, but I know it is wired differently. Hopefully you can return that ish.... Search for the 2002 Turbo timer thread in the 1.8t forum and you will see what I mean....
GREAT THREAD BTW. I am working by myself on thanksgiving and it was a great read. GOOD JOB DUDE!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
PS What color are the dash lights?? how bout a night pic?


----------



## ineedacaddy (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (BatiGol)*

way too much work i think i would grab the 20v and do a carbed setup with a 4k that sounds much better than having nightmares every night. i just might have one because if that mess


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (ineedacaddy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ineedacaddy* »_way too much work i think i would grab the 20v and do a carbed setup with a 4k that sounds much better than having nightmares every night. i just might have one because if that mess 

wuss.

_Quote, originally posted by *BatiGol* »_MY 2000 and 2001 uses a different Comfort Control module then 2002+ (2003) 1.8ts. I believe the change was made due to Imm.3 on newer cars. For this reason, a turbo timer will not work on a 2002+ car like it works in the 2000-2001.
Get the right module and see if it works. It might be the same module by p/n, but I know it is wired differently. Hopefully you can return that ish.... Search for the 2002 Turbo timer thread in the 1.8t forum and you will see what I mean....

same part number dictates same part. If the wiring to the control module is different, then changing the module will do nothing. I know there's been a lot of research into the turbo timer thing, but I don't think it all boils down to what you just said.
Louis, I'm pretty sure you can get it all working using my methods...but if you want to cap the expenses at this point, I wouldn't say I blame you







Just let me know if you need any advice or anything. I might have the info you need.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

It's about time to wrap this up for the winter. I've got to get the dub over to the storage unit so I can park the bimmer inside the garage.
I threw out the Comfort System and installed an aftermarket alarm and e-door locks. The alarm can learn additional remotes so maybe it can learn the mkIV key.
The alarm has a single output to flash the light when it’s armed or disarmed but the VW has a separate circuit for the left and right park lights. In order to keep the circuits independent and still flash both sides I used two 2 amp diodes. Splice the diodes together (ends with no mark) with the alarm output. Splice the other ends of the diodes (end with the mark) one to the left and one to the right park lights or blinkers.
Here's a pic of the door lock solenoids. They were a bit of a PITA to get to work properly. I'm also posting a pic of the window regulator. Some people ask how the mkII e-window mount.
















Here is the final version of the Secondary Air Recirc system kluge. I used a 28 ohm 3 watt resistor for the Secondary Air Intake Valve (SAIV) and a 58 ohm 3 watt resistor for the Secondary Air Pump Relay.
1. Use the wire to the power side of the Secondary Air Pump Relay coil and connect it to one end of both resistors.
2. Connect the other end of the 58 ohm resistor to the wire from the ECU side of the Secondary Air Pump Relay coil.
3. Connect the other end of the 28 ohm resistor to the wire that goes from the SAIV to the ECU.
After the pic I slid the larger convoluted tube over it and taped it up.








Next spring I’m going to make another effort at a dash. Maybe carbon fiber? The steering column cover also needs some work. The mkIV column is a real pain with the mkII dash because it sets too far to the left and is just too big. There is no room to use the tilt and the steering wheel is a bit high for my comfort. 
I tried to buy a new mkII column but I got ripped off. I paid seans85vw (Sean Dyne of Coral Cables, Florida) $100 for one last month and he never sent it.
Here’s a pic of the interior mostly back together. I should have taken one from the other side so you could see the mkIV light switch and dimmer. I’ll get one later.








And here’s a pic of those mkIV style City Lights as DRLS.











_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 1:55 AM 12-3-2003_


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Welcome to the "I got ripped off on the tex" club. I got burned selling a car stereo amplifier to some guy in canada. Total losses over a hundred bucks.








Lesson learned.








What Strut bar are you using?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I got ripped for $405 when I learned that the APR-equipped ECU I bought is fried...I scanned it for codes, and it had a bunch that ended in "short to ground." I'm still trying to get the dude who sold it to me on the horn.
And this...this is pure beauty.

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_










Not to knock the interior, which is VERY nice (although still in flux). It's hard to imagine it's the same car as the wiring spaghetti mess. I get in my car every day and have little flashbacks...and they just make me smile


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*



VR6GTI'00' said:


> The new downpipe is laying right on the firewall/floorboard though. That is the next buzz that has got to go. I called TT and we are going to work through that. It is not their fault; I told them that the mkIV downpipe fit just right. With the larger diameter and the position of the flex in their pipe it is a problem.
> What did you end up doing with the downpipe on the firewall? Did you have to modify anything to get it off the firewall? I'd like to see a pic of the rear of the car with the exhaust tip out the back if you have one. Thx
> 
> 
> _Modified by JettaDriverFound at 12:52 AM 12-4-2003_


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_ 
What did you end up doing with the downpipe on the firewall? Did you have to modify anything to get it off the firewall? I'd like to see a pic of the rear of the car with the exhaust tip out the back if you have one. Thx ..

I disconnected the downpipe from the manifold and removed the heatshield. Then I could see that the downpipe was only barely touching two raised spots in the tunnel. I smoothed those out with the air hammer, sprayed some undercoat on it, replaced the heatshield, and no more rub.
Here is some off topic I copied from a post I made to the "first modified car" thread in the mkII forum. Some of my "early" projects.









_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
I spent 4 years building this car while I was in high school in the early 70s. It's a 39 Chevy, 74 350ci v8, 64 borg warner 4 speed, 57 chevy rear end, 37 chevy solid beam front end, 51 chevy brakes, 64 chevy power steering, ... it was a mess. It's a wonder I survived the way it was built (acetylene torch and arc welder) and the way I drove it.








I sold that car to buy this car for $2500 in 1976. This pic was after I had done a lot of work to it. The headlights were held in with duct tape when I brought it home. My mother cried. But it was FUN to drive.








Here are a couple of the MANY aircoolers I have had. A 62 baja with chromed out 1835 and a 74 super beetle cal looker.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

more than before, you are my hero. Seriously.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_
It had 1095 miles on it when it died. The rest of those are my miles.























OMG, Insane! Very nice find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## J3GTi (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

bump for my new user name and to get it into my recent topics


----------



## jettasin00 (May 7, 2003)

id love to say that my friend just got an A2 and looking for a swap and this is the greatest post ever done. good luck and enjoy the 1.8t. do u go to any shows in colorado. i want to see the lil monster


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

The car passed safety and emission inspections this morning. I won't go into detail about how the CEL was off during the inspection except ... have you ever seen a leak detect pump and evap valve located under the raintray cover?









_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_ ... I'd like to see a pic of the rear of the car with the exhaust tip out the back if you have one. Thx

Here you go. I know, my bumper needs paint.


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I drove it








I'm going to have sweet dreams about that car for years. Thanks again Louis http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

Is your car sleeping in deep hibernation right now? Have not been around for a while and had to catch up. I think it is really cool that you would trust someone else to drive the car. Thats the deffinition of Dub Love.


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (5+1=GLI)*

He let me and my bud Coupe_88 drive it. When the whole fiasco was over with, he kept saying "you guys really werent mean enough to it." F-ing psycho.








Crazy fast.....insanity. Beautiful car too. Oh, and for all you haters out there who think he needs to slam his car, it looks tons lower in person. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jddaigle (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Man, it took me two days to read this whole thing (I know, and it took you 8 months to get this far!). I just went back to the first page and took a look and it's hard to believe it's even the same car. Beautiful job--everything works and it looks like it came that way from the factory. There are definitely technical skills that a job like this requires, but there are also dare I say artistic skills that are needed to make it this elegant. My hat goes off to you!


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (jddaigle)*

ditto to what PerfectGLi and jddaigle said. you said it... The fit and finish of the engine would make you wonder if they came like that out of the factory. The interior is equally stunning. A big thanks for trusting and offering me to drive the car. Louis is one creative, dedicated, and lucky man. About my 15 minutes of glory behind the wheel..... this GTi is hungry for Scooby snacks. The drop is just right for practicality and even looks. The camera adds 3 inches..... If you dont believe me , look at my car








Again, honored to be a part of the experience. You da man Louis! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Coupe__88 at 9:33 PM 12-10-2003_


----------



## maxam (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Coupe__88)*

bump for a sick dude, all the work really paind off congrats man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MicrobiologyNerd (Dec 2, 2002)

is it me, or is your garage carpeted?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (MicrobiologyNerd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MicrobiologyNerd* »_is it me, or is your garage carpeted?








Yeh, somewhat. I would rather vacuum than sweep. I watch for sales on the rugged thin stuff at the home improvement stores. Every once in awhile they sell the carpet for $0.99 per linear foot (6 feet wide) so I have <$100 invested in it. Just roll it out. It lasts a couple years then I throw it away. It makes it much nicer to work in there.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:25 PM 12-23-2003_


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

I love this car......that color is awesome too


----------



## VinnieGI1.8T2002 (Jan 1, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_







Yeh, somewhat. I would rather vacuum than sweep. I watch for sales on the rugged thin stuff at the home improvement stores. Every once in awhile they sell the carpet for $0.99 per linear foot (6 feet wide) so I have <$100 invested in it. Just roll it out. It lasts a couple years then I throw it away. It makes it much nicer to work in there.









_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 3:25 PM 12-23-2003_

that is PIMP congrats on the swap looks sick hope to see it at waterfest in july














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (1.8TsyncroB3)*

To 1.8TsyncroB3:
What's your method of adapting the throttle potentiometer and accelerator pedal to the pedal bracket?
My goal: install A3 TDI in 90 Jetta. For this I've been advised to use a Corrado pedal bracket. However, the recommended bracket that the Bentley shows (page 23b-5 of the Bentley for 1993 to early 1999 Jetta, Golf, GTI, & Cabrio) to attach the throttle pot to the A3 Jetta pedal bracket puts the pot in an awkward position on the Corrado pedal bracket—that is, it won't coordinate with the accelerator pedal without major modification. For that the new bracket is not useful.
I'll appreciate any info you're willing to share on how you achieve good positions for the pot and accelerator pedal.


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (1.8TsyncroB3)*

To 1.8TsyncroB3:
What's your method of adapting the throttle potentiometer and accelerator pedal to the pedal bracket?
My goal: install A3 TDI in 90 Jetta. For this I've been advised to use a Corrado pedal bracket. However, the recommended bracket that the Bentley shows (page 23b-5 of the Bentley for 1993 to early 1999 Jetta, Golf, GTI, & Cabrio) to attach the throttle pot to the A3 Jetta pedal bracket puts the pot in an awkward position on the Corrado pedal bracket—that is, it won't coordinate with the accelerator pedal without major modification. For that the new bracket is not useful.
I'll appreciate any info you're willing to share on how you achieve good positions for the pot and accelerator pedal.
_______
90 Jetta, TDI going in


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (clyde)*

Sorry about the double post. Thought I had put it on the wrong thread, didn't check carefully enough, posted again.
Couldn't learn how to delete the duplicate in less than five minutes, so my apologies.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (clyde)*


_Quote, originally posted by *clyde* »_To 1.8TsyncroB3:
What's your method of adapting the throttle potentiometer and accelerator pedal to the pedal bracket?

Well, I'm not finished with that part of the project, but my first attempt was to manufacture a mounting bracket that changed the angle to a more satisfactory position and I don't like the result so another attempt will be make shortly.
something to consider is what Jim Royston has proposed in this thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...44657


----------



## clyde (Aug 31, 1999)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (1.8TsyncroB3)*

OK, 1.8TsyncroB3, that's a good idea.
However, I already have a throttle potentiometer bracket recommended by an expert that dcoesn't do any good. It may be that the Corrado pedal bracket I have is different than the one the expert used, and that the recommended throttle potentiometer (3A1 721 631A) would work IF I had the particular Corrado pedal bracket that the expert used. 
But it doesn't fit the parts on hand. The pedal bracket I have is one for a G60 Corrado. The G60 may have used more than one pedal bracket.
So a $80 CNC machined aluminum bracket that doesn't fit doesn't seem to offer any advantage over what I have now.
May fabricate my own. May have to.
All suggestions appreciated.


----------



## 1.8TsyncroB3 (Mar 7, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (clyde)*

OK, now I understand, you have the early version of the pedal/potentiometer that has the external linkage. What you need is the pot from a 96-97 B4 Passat TDI and all the other related brackets etc to make it work. The Corrado pedal bracket is similar, but may not have all the necessary details to make the passat parts work. You may need to do a bit more research, or possibly consider upgrading to the one piece MkIV type plastic pedal/pot assy, which may or may not be electrically compatible, but will work with Jim's pedal bracket.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 28, 2000)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (1.8TsyncroB3)*

Louis,
Excellent work, simply amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SOON2B18T (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Supercharged VR6)*

Awesome Job can we see some pics with the cluster and interior lit up at night? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (Supercharged VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Supercharged VR6* »_Louis,
Excellent work, simply amazing! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Pat. I appreciate that coming from you. I'm still a bit embarassed about being such an a$$ to you about the 337 pedals a couple years ago.









_Quote, originally posted by *SOON2B18T* »_Awesome Job can we see some pics with the cluster and interior lit up at night? 

I tried to take some but they didn't come out. I'll have to get my wife to take some since she has a better camera than I do ... and knows how to operate one better than I do. It will be awhile because I took the car back to the storage unit so it doesn't get buried in snow again.
The LEDs in the cluster and in the Autometer guages were much brighter than the bulbs in the OEM switches. If the dimmer was adjusted so that the cluster LEDs weren't glowing like the sun then the bulbs in the switches weren't on. I ended up separating the switch/heat/ac control lighting from the cluster/guages/radio lighting. The bulbs are now connected to the input side of the dimmer (always 12v) and the LEDs are adjusted by the dimmer. The Autometer guage LEDs are still brighter than the cluster LEDs so when I redo the dash I'm going to add some resistance in series with the guage lighting to balance it out.
This is why I moved the dub back to the storage unit.


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

damnnnnnnn snow EVERYWHERE.......I like the color and the trim of your house, classy


----------



## SOON2B18T (Oct 4, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Cool no problem.. Cant wait to see the pics GREAT Car


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

This might sound crazy.
But apparently they still make a rabbit(MK I) with an updated interior.
see http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1172746









maybe somewhere in the world vw makes has an updated left side drive MkII dash.


_Modified by unixb0y at 11:46 PM 1-5-2004_


----------



## gimmeAdub (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (unixb0y)*


_Quote, originally posted by *unixb0y* »_This might sound crazy.
But apparently they still make a rabbit(MK I) with an updated interior.
see http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1172746









maybe somewhere in the world vw makes has an updated left side drive MkII dash.

_Modified by unixb0y at 11:46 PM 1-5-2004_

believe the jetta in china is a mk2 and it has an updated dash along with updated door handles and other misc parts.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (gimmeAdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gimmeAdub* »_ 
believe the jetta in china is a mk2 and it has an updated dash along with updated door handles and other misc parts.

Yeah, but the dash is more like the Corrado.
See Cullen's post: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1158712


----------



## Dubturbo (Jul 19, 2000)

That dash on the SA Golf I is based on the dash of the Škoda Fabia here in Europe I think, so if you REALLY wanted you could possibly get a secondhand LHD one from Europe and try fit that to your Golf I.....but I don't know how much it's been adapted by the South Africans. I have the steering wheel used in that photo in my Golf II, and I'm very happy with it. Very expensive to import from SA though.


----------



## wagenbob (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

That is some snow. Bump for a sweet project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and a healthy dose of inspiration. Now if only I could find MOTIVATION.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (wagenbob)*

I had some new boost tubes made. I was using a piece of the OEM tube for the DV and Over-run valve fittings. In order to get it in the system I had to cut the pipe right in the middle of the 90 and then of course it kept blowing off. I finally got it to stay on with a double wire clamp but that looked like doodoo. They cut the outlet pipes off the OEM tube and welded it onto the straight SS tube. Now I just need to get the lip on it.








The guy who made the fitting for the boost sensor last summer welded mild steel onto the SS pipe. The mount was also too thin so the o-ring was right at the inside of the pipe. So I had a new one of those made while they were at it. They did a nice job. Now they are going to make me an aluminum fan shroud.








This fitting for the evap recirc system on the throttle body is hitting my hood. I noticed a small dent that cracked the paint.







I'm going to have to take the TB off and drill that fitting out. Then I'll install the brass one in the pic countersunk enough to clear.
















COME ON SPRING!!



_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 5:44 PM 1-28-2004_


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

Dude thats crap! When did you notice that it was cracking paint?


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

well apparently some poeple are gettin mkIV dashes into mkII's
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1209967


----------



## Ninty1GTiVR6 (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Jim, that sux, spending all that loot then finding out that the APR chip doesn't work...Hope you get your $ back...anyways, both you and VR6GTI'00 are my hero in the swap business!!! You guys kick azz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by Ninty1GTiVR6 at 1:48 PM 2-3-2004_


_Modified by Ninty1GTiVR6 at 1:49 PM 2-3-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (Ninty1GTiVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ninty1GTiVR6* »_Jim, that sux, spending all that loot then finding out that it doesn't work...Hope you get your $ back...anyways, both you and VR6GTI'00 are my hero in the swap business!!! You guys kick azz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah, I forgot to update: my ECU turned out to be ok after we hooked it up to an EMCS programmer. Not sure why, but after that, it worked just fine. So I loaded it up with programming







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

VR6GTI'00' a few questions for you. 
What did you do with the evap system? The MKIV has two evap lines going to the rear of the car cause the canister's in the back. The MKII canister is in the front. Did you splice the lines or just delete it?
I don't see a windshield washer fluid container, what did you do with that?
Now that you've got miles on the car are you throwing any CELs or dealing with anything annoying "blinking lights" on the cluster? 
Thanks JDF...


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_VR6GTI'00' a few questions for you. 
What did you do with the evap system? The MKIV has two evap lines going to the rear of the car cause the canister's in the back. The MKII canister is in the front. Did you splice the lines or just delete it?

I have the pump and I'm going to get it in even if I have to run a new line to the back. I haven't worked on it yet, too cold for me in the winter.









_Quote »_I don't see a windshield washer fluid container, what did you do with that?

I have a washer fluid tank thanks to gimmeadub. It fitts right in next to the coolant res, as soon as it warms up for a few days.

_Quote »_Now that you've got miles on the car are you throwing any CELs or dealing with anything annoying "blinking lights" on the cluster? 
Thanks JDF...

The only CEL I have now is the evap system. I know that CEL will be gone as soon as I get the sys hooked up because I capped the pump and connected it, and the purge valve, to keep the light out for the emmissions inspection. No other blinking lights.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I've got my washer bottle in the same place as Louis will be installing his (mk3, but pertinent, I guess).
I'm also in the same boat with evap and CELs. The only CEL I get is from "evap system incorrect pressure." Right now, I have the leak detection pump plugged in and sitting in my trunk







because the wiring for it was naturally routed there. But of course since it's not actually plumbed, the check-valve up front throws a code from time to time (every couple days).
To solve this, I'll be plumbing it into the system just like bengone1 did. I'm thinking the connections won't be hard, but I'm dreading the process of getting that LDP wiring connector from the trunk to the engine bay. Can you say tear everything apart again?


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Ok guys... I need more info. Do the previous posts mean you used the MKIV evap canister and evap system in total or did you combine the MKII & MKIV in some manner? Specifics would be helpful, not sure what bengone1 did but I definitely don't want to deal with EVAP CELs longer term. Thanks, I appreciate the help.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

Ben used the mk3 evap canister with the mk4 leak detection pump. You'd use the mk2 evap canister with the mk4 LDP. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Man&Golf (Oct 2, 2001)

i gotta say this is one of the most remarkable engine conversions i've seen that was so well documented with pics........
well done and hope everything pans out nice and stays that way for you!!!


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (Man&Golf)*

VR6GTI00.. Did you use 2.5 inch stainless on the intercooler? I'm not having much luck getting the OEM silicon hose over the 2.5 diameter of the pipe. It seems 2.25 inch would go alot easier. Did you go with 2.5 aftermarket silicon hose? If so any problems with 2.5 hose connecting to the 2.25 outlet on the FMIC? Thanks for the help.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

Since I'm online, I'll toss in my experience...I'm sure Louis will share his when he's on.
The turbo outlet rubber pipe fit over the OEM IC pipe section that has the DV and N75 bungs. But for the transition from that pipe to my 2.5" pipe, I used a 2.25" to 2.5" reducer that I sourced from ATP. Actually, I bought 3, since I needed one on either side of the intercooler.
My only other problem was the 2.5"-pipe-to-TB-hose transition. For that, I actually did a little something weird. If I recall correctly, the TB pipe was too wide, and I needed to cut up some sort of shim, so that whole joint there is like 2 or 3 layers, plus the silicone connector and clamps on the outside








I'll see if I can send you a picture, cause it's kinda hard to explain.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

whoops, I was close:
There's the 2.5" pipe with the MAP sensor, and then there's the stock TB rubber pipe. Since you can't clamp a silicone connector around that rubber pipe, all I did was cut a section of 2.25" pipe and put it in the rubber pipe to shore it up. So one the TB side, it's a pipe, surrounded by rubber, surrounded by silicone, surrounded by a clamp


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_VR6GTI00.. Did you use 2.5 inch stainless on the intercooler? I'm not having much luck getting the OEM silicon hose over the 2.5 diameter of the pipe. It seems 2.25 inch would go alot easier. Did you go with 2.5 aftermarket silicon hose? If so any problems with 2.5 hose connecting to the 2.25 outlet on the FMIC? Thanks for the help. 

Damn! Damn! I used 2.25 tubes and 2.25 ID silicon. I went back through the post and found that I said before that I used 2.5. Sorry, I hope I didn't cost you money.







I edited both of the previous posts to correct the size.
The T clamps I used were 2.5 because they are sized by the maximum diameter. They had to be 2.5 to get over the OD of the 2.25 ID silicone.


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 5:56 AM 2-16-2004_


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

That makes alot more sense. That OEM silicon going onto the 2.5 pipe was just not working. I'll have to shop around and decide if it's better to press on with the 2.5 and go with aftermarket transition hoses or send it back and start over. My concern on the 2.5 is making the bend over the top of the engine and keeping enough clearance to get the engine cover back on. ... Thanks for clearing that up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

yeah, that was the biggest pain in the rump for me...it ended up fitting ok, I just needed to route it really tight in there. Now I can't even see the cap on my brake fluid reservoir unless I unclamp a section of the IC piping.


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Spoke with Burns today, they'll take everything back, no problem. So I'm shipping it all back and planning to stick with the original VR6GTI00 receipe for intercooler fabrication...


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

Here a link to video someone from ... uh ... Canada sent to me. The quality is bad because he's lame with the camera. I'm sure that it's a professional driver on a closed course, even though he can't shift.
vid (1.4M)


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 5:39 PM 2-21-2004_


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

That's sick.







Can you put one in for me please?


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

nice dude


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Earlier in the thread I complained about this fitting hitting my hood.









I was going to try to drill it out and replace it with a shorter one but I didn't have to do that. I think that the hood got dented when someone slammed my hood hard (not me!). To check the clearance I put some foam tape on the hood and it just barely had been touched after a couple hundred miles of driving. So I just filed the square edge off of the fitting. I replaced the tape to check it again and it hasn't touched the hood since. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








The engine cover was also rubbing the hood just a bit in the back driver side. By raising the front passenger side cover support with a spacer that went away too.








It has been a beautiful week here in Utah. I drove the vw to work every day this week.







Here it is all shined up after the local club, Wasser Kulhers, drove in the Saint Patrick's Day parade.


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Man...if that thing ever needs a good home, you give me a call. 
Translation: If you ever decide to just give it away......I've got first dibs!








Pitty my car likes to overheat when not moving at speeds above 30 for extended periods of time...or I might have been at the parade.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Hey Louis, I think today's the day I need to remind you that you did a kickass job on this car. Never get tired of looking back at the pictures. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fugee (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (punkassjim)*

Awesome


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

bump for the guy looking for this post.....


----------



## JettaRon91t (Mar 23, 2004)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

Nice Swap, did you have a donor vehicle or just the engine, also did you swap the tranny out too?


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (JettaRon91t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaRon91t* »_Nice Swap, did you have a donor vehicle or just the engine, also did you swap the tranny out too?

Set aside three hours and read the man's entire thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Martin_vdubb (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

this post needs to be documented lol
lots good info


----------



## vr6Cop (Jun 1, 2000)

Louis, I've spent the last couple of days of & on reading the story of this conversion. 
1. Congrats on the OEM-quality swap.







to you
2. Knowing now what you didn't know then, would you do it all over again. _I think you answered it several pages ago when you talked about shops & such, but just wondering if you would do it again for the experience._
3. Since it is getting warmer, have you thought about re-doing the gauge cluster? Or have you not experienced any glare problems?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (vr6Cop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr6Cop* »_Louis, I've spent the last couple of days of & on reading the story of this conversion. 
1. Congrats on the OEM-quality swap.







to you
2. Knowing now what you didn't know then, would you do it all over again. _I think you answered it several pages ago when you talked about shops & such, but just wondering if you would do it again for the experience._
3. Since it is getting warmer, have you thought about re-doing the gauge cluster? Or have you not experienced any glare problems?

1. Thanks, I'm enjoying the beer right now.
2. If I could trade the car for the money (>$20k) back in my wallet I would take the money in a heartbeat. I started the project with no idea what I was getting into and was too stubborn to throw it away. Knowing what I have learned I could do a good swap for less than half the money so ... ? I love the car, there is no going back, so ... ?
3. I have the spare dash on my workbench just waiting for me to rework the cluster. I'm going to get to it ... but the car is so fun to drive I don't want to take it apart again. The glare hasn't been a problem. I just think it would look much better with the cluster set deeper in the dash and the boost and AF guages set in to match.
There are a couple other issues I will take care of when I pull the cluster out again. Like I connected the heated seats to a battery fed circuit breaker. I found out when I came out one morning and the battery was DEAD and the heated seat switch was on. I've got to move that to a key switched fuse.
In the works right now is the AC. I just had new lines made and I have a new condensor. I am going to have an aluminum radiator and shroud made so the AC is waiting till I can do it all at once. I'm also working on the gas evap system. I've got the pump mounted up front above the mkII charcoal cannister but something in the system is leaking. I also installed the wiper washer res.
I have been thinking about putting the GTI up for sale and getting the twin screw positive displacement SC for the bimmer. More than 250 ft lbs of torque from 2k to 7k rpm sounds fun. But selling the vw would be a bit like selling my right .. arm.


----------



## vento III (May 2, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Your posts and information are excellent to both you guys VR6GTI and punkassjim.My buddy was trying to talk me into a 1.8t swap in my scirocco but I don't believe I want to have that kind of money into my car . http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to you doing the work and having a beautiful gti to do it in.Thank you for the info


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

"2. If I could trade the car for the money (>$20k) back in my wallet I would take the money in a heartbeat. I started the project with no idea what I was getting into and was too stubborn to throw it away. Knowing what I have learned I could do a good swap for less than half the money so ... ? I love the car, there is no going back, so ... ?"

I am so with you on that one


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (scarywoody)*

I think it's time to move on to the next project so the Montana is for sale. I'm thinking $14k. I'm working some good interior pics and a list of all the stuff that's in it but if you've followed this thread at all you know I've got well over $20k invested. Almost everything I put on the car is new and premo stuff. Theres now 4,000 miles on the engine and trans. That's 3,000 since the swap.
Here is today's picture.








This is a start on the list. I'll make it more detailed as I wade through the receipts. I AM NOT PARTING THE CAR. The prices are what I paid.
The Engine/Trans is a 2003 out of a Jetta. 
2003 AWP 1.8T engine and O2J 5 speed transmission, OEM Engine Control Unit ($3800)
Peloquin LSD + install ($750 + $391)
Bahn Brenner lightened flywheel, Sachs power clutch and pressure plate ($765)
Futrell (Nixon) Front Mount Intercooler ($665)
Stainless charge air tubing, silicon hose, and T-clamps ($485)
Drive Shaft Shop stage III custom axles (supposed to be good for 400 hp) ($1142)
Techtonics 2.5 inch stainless exhaust from the turbo back through the tip ($975)
Bahn Brenner solid front motor mounts, Corrado G60 trans mount and right rear motor mount ($207)
mkIV hydraulic clutch
mkIV brake master cylinder
Dual electric fan setup controlled by the mkIV fan control unit (fans $255, CU $200)
EVO cold air intake (shortened so about all that is left is the filter) ($213)
TM Tuning front strut brace ($120) AC condenser, new ($136)
Corrado seats ($200)
front and back, just re-upholstered in leather ($1300)
Heated seats in the front
Electric windows ($150)
Electric mirrors($150)
Electric door locks (with remote)
3 channel alarm
JVC CD receiver (KD-LX333)
Ultimate 4x250 watt amp
6 speakers (Pioneer, Alpine)
Door cards recovered to match the seats and cover the window crank holes
mkIV instrument cluster
Autometer cobalt boost and air/fuel gauges
Raid Lesmo Steering wheel and shift knob, black carbon fiber and leather ($235)
mkIV steering column with mkIV switchblade key
New front flares
New front lip
New grill
Quad crystal clear crosshair setup with silvervision bulbs
Moda R1 15x7 wheels with Falken Ziex ZE-512 205/50R15 (Wheels $600, tires $314, locking lugs $40)
G60 brake calipers front and rear (new piston kits) ($200)
Brembo slotted and drilled brake rotors
Neuspeed SS brake lines
Neuspeed Sofsport springs
Bilstein Sport struts and shocks
mkIII bearing carriers with new bearings
smoked rear taillight lenses ($64)
Misc receipts for hardware/labor
$3660




_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 2:12 PM 4-10-2004_


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Damn, that thing is beautiful...what's the next project, d'you think?


----------



## PerfectGLi (Apr 26, 2002)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

For sale....damn. Anybody know how much I could get for a kidney in UT?










Crap Louis....if I wasnt so poor, I'ld give your GTI a good home. Whoever buys this car will be one happy owner.


----------



## RABIDRABBIT1983 (May 13, 2003)

*Re: (PerfectGLi)*

I can appreciate rather having the 20K back in the bank......i would never part with that thing unless it meant sell the car or loose a house of family emergency or something.
congrats on completing the project. I commend your ingenuity, creativity, and patience. really made my slow ass saturday at work a pleasure reading all 14 pages. 
I was thinking of putting a 1.8t in my 83 gti......maybe not now







On that note i was going to go for an earlier non immobilzer car to be cluster problem free.


----------



## scarywoody (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: (RABIDRABBIT1983)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RABIDRABBIT1983* »_ 
I was thinking of putting a 1.8t in my 83 gti......maybe not now







On that note i was going to go for an earlier non immobilzer car to be cluster problem free.


yeah I'd save your money and buy a rabbit with the 1.8T already swapped in and running


----------



## SpoonEngineering (Apr 2, 2004)

*Re: (scarywoody)*

Louis,
Please IM me about this car. I am VERY interested. You and Jim amazing bastards.......get it touch with me soon.....this car belongs on florida with me.


----------



## 5+1=GLI (Aug 5, 2003)

Good luck with the sale for SUCH a sweet car!


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: (5+1=GLI)*

this is a very good tread...awesome car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Coupe__88 (Sep 14, 2003)

*Re: (SpoonEngineering)*

I am a witness to the uncanny amount of detail and percision that went into the construction of this demon. Its the cleanest A2 I have seen personally and I feel the price to be a steal for the buyer who I know will have many many smiles. Good luck selling it! I know how it is to try and sell an old VW ( you never get close to what you invested in it)


----------



## ruderacer (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Nice reallllllyy nice ....good work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## h2odawg (Nov 29, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Nope, nope and nope. You are verbotten to sell that. It is an inspiration to what I want to do to my 92 (Montana incidentally) so you cannot sell it. J/K good luck with the sale. If I had the loot going spare I would snatch this up in a minute. Can't wait to see your next project


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (h2odawg)*

Louis, think of how much you missed the Cosmic. Now remember all those long hours of blood, sweat and tears that went into the Montana. OK, *now*, if you *still* want to sell it, I'll know you mean business


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_Louis, think of how much you missed the Cosmic. Now remember all those long hours of blood, sweat and tears that went into the Montana. OK, *now*, if you *still* want to sell it, I'll know you mean business










I really like this car. It was a lot of work too. But it is one of about 30 project cars I have had over the years. I would say that the 39 Chevy was the most work (the first one and I had NO money). The 67 corvette was the most fun to drive. I lost the most money on the cosmic (maybe, ... this one isn't sold yet). I made the most money on a 64 convertible bug that I restored.
I never want to take on a project like this again unless I have a proper shop. Doing it in the garage just doesn't work. If it doesn't sell for what I think it's worth I'll keep going down the punch list. Maybe the neuspeed stage 3 turbo? Just think how much more money I could dump into this car.


----------



## stevegolf (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

bump for a fellow engineer and an awesome car! This really makes me want to start my own project, hopefully when I graduate I'll have the $$. I didn't realize all the electrical work that goes into these, i shouldve paid more attention during signal analysis class. This si one of the best posts on the tex, you deserve a prize or something. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (stevegolf)*

VR6GTI00... Can you comment on the radiator, fans & shroud you planned on fabricating? I used the stock the radiator from my 8V, ran the engine for 5 min and the water began pouring out of the radiator. Now I'm unsure if the failure was because the 20V pushes more volume and the old radiator can't keep up or what. If you did use the stock one what did you do with the overflow line that came off the top left of the radiator? I'm curious on your need for a shroud, does it run too hot? Good luck with the sale, I can't imagine parting with it after all the effort & grief. Thanks for the insight.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_VR6GTI00... Can you comment on the radiator, fans & shroud you planned on fabricating? I used the stock the radiator from my 8V, ran the engine for 5 min and the water began pouring out of the radiator. Now I'm unsure if the failure was because the 20V pushes more volume and the old radiator can't keep up or what. If you did use the stock one what did you do with the overflow line that came off the top left of the radiator?

I'm running the stock radiator with the overflow line plugged and have had no problem. I used the mkIV reservoir (which has has an overflow in it) located at about the same position in the engine bay as it is in the mkIV. It is also at about the same level with respect to the radiator as in the mkIV so the fill level lines are accurate.

_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_I'm curious on your need for a shroud, does it run too hot? Good luck with the sale, I can't imagine parting with it after all the effort & grief. Thanks for the insight.

I've had no cooling problems. The main reason I want to get the setup changed is because the mild steel strap mounting I used is ugly. The shroud will help a bit but the dual electric fans actually have good coverage on the radiator as it is. The new shroud is in work right now. As soon as it's done I'll get it and the AC installed and post up some technical content again. It's been awhile since I posted anything of value huh?


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Thanks for the info... I used the 8V radiator and plugged the overflow as well. I'm using the MKIV overflow as well, I was surprised the stock unit failed so quickly. (I guess 165,000 miles will do it) . I'll pick up another radiator and try again. I picked up a pair of 12" Flexlite Trimline fans to provide cooling, going to wire one to the stock low speed fan wires and one the high speed fan wires. Thanks Again.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## unixb0y (Apr 9, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Wrabbit tdi dash
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=880168


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (unixb0y)*

I finally got some more work done.
I bought a big bumper set from Performance Cafe and they shipped from RPI? They were supposed to be quality German made but they are junk. They are made of much less quality materials than the OEM bumers. The rear bumper didn't have nutplates for the horizontal bolts and one of the vertical bolt holes was so far off I couldn't get a bolt in it. There are six mounting bots in the OEM setup only three would go in the aftermarket bumper. I wouldn't have even installed it but I'm leaving for the New Dimensions show in the morning. The paint on the old rear bumper is BAD!
The mkIV fuel level sender was not working out. It isn't linear in the mkII tank. It would not move for awhile then drop then stop. It must be made for the shape of the mkIV tank. I put the mkII sender back in but that required a slight mod to make it read in the right direction. I desoldered the green wire from the top pad and soldered it to the bottom trace. You must be very careful soldering on the board because the traces are so small they will disappear with just a little too much heat. I haven't got low enough on gas yet to see where the low level light comes on.








The same guys who welded up the charge air sensor in fitting in the boost tube made an aluminum fan shroud and some resevoir brackets. I think they did a good job.
























Here is a pic of the Leak Detect Pump mounted in the engine bay. The ECU check for this system was too complicated to cluge so I decided to keep it to eliminate the faults (CELS). It is actually connected to the fuel vapor recover system and functional. I'll post up a diagram later.










_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 9:46 AM 5-20-2004_


----------



## MTLVR6 (Apr 18, 2003)

super thread, amazing car


----------



## BigGreenA2 (Mar 22, 2003)

*Re: (MTLVR6)*

Looking good Louis. It was great to meet you at the show and talk with you for a bit. 
Abe


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_The same guys who welded up the charge air sensor in fitting in the boost tube made an aluminum fan shroud and some resevoir brackets.

those reservoir brackets look awesome. I got something similar made for me by *bengone1*, but I don't have my washer fluid reservoir mounted. Yours looks great, I wonder if I could do something similar with my washer bottle...

_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI'00'* »_Here is a pic of the Leak Detect Pump mounted in the engine bay. The ECU check for this system was too complicated to cluge so I decided to keep it to eliminate the faults (CELS). It is actually connected to the fuel vapor recover system and functional. I'll post up a diagram later.

Wonderful...if you do, I'll be your bestest buddy







I'll be honest with you, I'm a little worn out on car research. If you've got it, I'd seriously appreciate a diagram http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
And actually, can I get a moment's input on the rear wiper too? I've wired mine up, and I've hit the same snag you did with the which-damn-wire-is-switched phenomenon. The way I have it set up now, the rear wiper doesn't come on when I switch it on, but it goes on when I push to wash the rear window. It goes off when I let go, and it parks like it should. Your thoughts/anecdotes?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Here's the LDP diagram. Okay, ... it's a reach to call it a diagram. If it doesn't make sense let me know and I'll have a couple more beers and try it again.









Ignore the column cover and carpet, that's part of my punchlist.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

very clear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif one question: does the squiggly line mean you wanted to delete the N80 valve? Or should I just ignore that mark?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Did I ever mention how stupid I was not to buy the whole donor car when I had the chance? The headlights weren't even broke.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_very clear http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif one question: does the squiggly line mean you wanted to delete the N80 valve? Or should I just ignore that mark?

That's the wire from the ECU that operates the N80.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

holy hell man, yeah, I'll have to agree with you there. That thing looked MINT. What was it, theft recovery?
(and thanks for the clarification LD)


----------



## kingroadie (May 27, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

What made you sell the 00 Cosmic? Was it just this project?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (kingroadie)*

Bump so the post doesn't go into archive yet.


----------



## Dubsport Inc (Oct 12, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Bump cause we don't want to see this one disappear.
Richard


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (Dubsport Inc)*

Man Jim, i was all happy with myself and the resivior mount till i saw this one, shesh! i'm jealous. awesome work, love the little details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (bengone1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bengone1* »_Man Jim, i was all happy with myself and the resivior mount till i saw this one, shesh! i'm jealous. awesome work, love the little details http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I know, right? That thing's pretty sweet. I'm gonna see if I can retrofit a little tab so I can mount my washer bottle like Louis has his.







Then on to the evap system


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_
I know, right? That thing's pretty sweet. I'm gonna see if I can retrofit a little tab so I can mount my washer bottle like Louis has his.







Then on to the evap system









My evap system may not be working!







I had a leak code a couple days ago. I'll have to put the vacuum pump on it to see if it's a bad retrofit design or bad implementation. I've also got to find a place for my secondary air pump. The incorrect secondary air flow CEL is getting annoying and it takes a squarewave generator to kluge the wideband O2 signal







.
But I am getting a Seat front lip to allow more airflow to the FMIC







. And I'm going to the Dubs Along The Rockies show in Colorado Springs later this month. The car is running great, 5,500 miles on the swap now.


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Louis, who's unquotable







* »_The car is running great, 5,500 miles on the swap now.

I passed 20,000 miles on the swap last week







I drive a hell of a lot.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

MAaaaaan Jim i was hanging with you as far as swap miles goes but geez the last 2 months of 3 mile days took its toll. 33K on the engine/trans 103k on the car now up to 119000. 16k total on the swap, since OCT-03. i'm gonna have to do a timing belt before i leave Texas for cryin' out loud!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

hey louis, could you post some pics of your completed interior? I don't recall seeing any good shots of the front seats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

We've got airconditioning ... woohoo!! Got the lines in. Charged it and it didn't leak. Turned it on and it blows the COLD!









_Quote, originally posted by *punkassjim* »_hey louis, could you post some pics of your completed interior? I don't recall seeing any good shots of the front seats. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm not much of a photgrapher. Maybe less outside light and use the flash?


----------



## Deuce34 (Sep 16, 2003)

phuck man, that cluster came out really really well! u must be happy with the results!
puts any raddo dash to shame! that's for sure


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *Louis* »_We've got airconditioning ... woohoo!! Got the lines in. Charged it and it didn't leak. Turned it on and it blows the COLD!









NICE...I've gotta get mine hooked up this week.
Did I mention my compresser's been spinning for over 20,000 miles with an open system?







I'm surprised it hasn't blown up. Let's see if some PAG oil can keep it from annihilation.


----------



## bengone1 (Jun 17, 2003)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

hey Louis! remember back on page two of this monster thread you posted a pic of the extra brace you put on the front motor mount? i thought it was a good idea so i made myself one. when i was screwing around with a 6 speed i removed the trans and i neglected to reinstall it (the brace)...big mistake. now i have a three piece front bracket two threaded nubs and a now useless chunk of metal. guess my front motor mount wasn't bad after all...so let this be a lesson to all reading this. don't drive like me or your car will break when you are short on time and away from all your spares
P.S. anyone know if it is the same as a MK II from bracket?


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (bengone1)*

Bump this post up!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Scott (Mar 6, 2004)

*Re: (GTiG6O)*

that cluster looks cool! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (719_GLI)*

Here's a pic of the engine bay after the AC lines are in. It's now just about as cluttered as a new car.
All of the o-rings were replaced with R-134 compatible, new drier and condensor. I reused the mkII hose from the evaporator to the condensor. The other two hoses are custom with mkII ends at the evaporator and condensor and mkIV ends at the compressor. Service fittings in the middle of each.
I was having a real pain finding a place for the manifold in the hose between the compressor and the evaporator so the AC guy who was helping me said to just delete it.







So I did. The mkII controls operate the mkIV compressor just fine. The mkIV pressure sender screwed right onto the mkII hose service fitting and with the mkIV fan control unit operates the second radiator fan. 








I've had a quick release front bumper every since I got the car. I expected the bumper to go flying off the car if I ever had to do a panic stop. All of the clips were broken.








I was in a hurry to get new bumpers and get them painted before the New Dimensions show so I ordered the brand X ones. Big mistake, they are crap. But I had them painted before I found out how bad they really fit.
While I was replacing the bumpers I thought I would install a Seat lip to get a bit more airflow to the FMIC. What a PITA that is. If anyone ever tells you that the Seat fits a mkII with "minor" modification tell them they don't know what they are talking about. The Seat is wider, longer, the retaining tabs are longer and don't match up with the mkII bumper, ... but other than that it fits just fine.
















I didn't like how open the front looked with the Seat lip so I made a plastic skirt thing to cover the bottom. Kind of like a plastic skid plate on the lip. I think it will give a bit of positive pressure to force some more air up over the FMIC also.








I guess you can't see it very well in the pic but it does look better with the bottom closed up some.
We're off to Colorado Springs this next weekend (24 July) for the Dubs Along The Rockies (DATR) show on the 25th. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 9:09 PM 7-18-2004_


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*









Did she come with the guy who owns the car or the guy taking the picture?.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... The car is looking real nice ... Is she still for sale? (er.. The car that is) ..









_Modified by JettaDriverFound at 2:28 AM 7-28-2004_


_Modified by JettaDriverFound at 2:29 AM 7-28-2004_


----------



## j0oftheworld (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*

Wow, that was an informative hour of my life I just spent.
Great work on the car and good luck.
j







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (JettaDriverFound)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaDriverFound* »_








Did she come with the guy who owns the car or the guy taking the picture?.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ... The car is looking real nice ... Is she still for sale? (er.. The car that is) ..









No, she didn't come with me (I took the pic too). I asked her to stand near my car so I could have a pic like the big boys. I should have asked her if it would be okay to post the pic on the web too. I hope she doesn't mind.
The car won the mkII class at DATR. I'm proud of that one because there were some very nice mkIIs there. I suppose that I would still sell the car for the right price but it is not "for sale".


----------



## ----VW----- (Jul 7, 2004)

*Re: (PerfectGLi)*

Its so, so beautiful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Good job man thats the best lookin MK2 Ive ever seen!


----------



## BeerChemist (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: (----VW-----)*

dood thats my girlfriend!!!








just kiddin,...id much rather have the car


----------



## gruppe5 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (BeerChemist)*

bump, this post was in the last spot.


----------



## kt_racer (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_
No, she didn't come with me (I took the pic too). I asked her to stand near my car so I could have a pic like the big boys. I should have asked her if it would be okay to post the pic on the web too. I hope she doesn't mind.
The car won the mkII class at DATR. I'm proud of that one because there were some very nice mkIIs there. I suppose that I would still sell the car for the right price but it is not "for sale".

she won't mind i know her, i'll let her know she is famous next tim e i see her. this is one basazzz car... nice work.


----------



## G-Laddy (May 23, 2001)

*Re: (kt_racer)*

This thread is nothing but inspirtation for me. I am currently dropping a 20v in to my Corrado and I must say I am in over my head a little. But this thread has really helped me with a lot of tough area's and I thank you for taking the time to snap a few pics and discuss the whole process with us. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eastcobbler (Mar 23, 2003)

*Re: (G-Laddy)*

yeah this is one of the best threads ever. I have to go back and read it once in a while. Hopefully one day I'll have the opportunity to give this swap a try. This thread has probably inspired a lot of folks who were a little hesitant to move forward with such an involved project!


----------



## 2pnt016v (Apr 25, 2003)

I also put a o2j tranny with a peloquin LSD in my mk2 2.o16v. custom fab axles out of 1.8t with passat pedal cluster, custom resevoir for clutch fluid, custom mk2 gti front mount braket, g-60 tanny mount and support braket. I fabricated a firewall support for the pedal cluster.modified the regular speedo from mk2 to the 02j for a working speedo. lighten flywheel.Spec stage 4 clutch. All to support the t 60-1 hi fi soon to be installed. not to mention the hybrid custom mk3, mk4 Audi 90 center counsole! pictures soon!! Dont, hate me cause you aint me!!!Shade tree for [email protected]!!


----------



## punkassjim (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: (2pnt016v)*

yay for you.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CorradoCody (Oct 13, 2001)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

Nice work. The car looks great!
CC


----------



## joedubs (Feb 2, 2004)

*Re: (CorradoCody)*

awesome work. its threads like this that make my cry about putting a 2.0 in my C, instead of something really cool. eh.. thats okay, im a working highschool kid, and mine was only 1/10th the price of yours. granted, its not nearly as quick, and your tach works... but im poor...








great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (corrado-joe)*

I am going to try to sell the car again. I am more serious this time because I have found the car that I hope will be my next project.
First person with $10k takes it. That is less than some of the offers I had last spring but I've really enjoyed the car this summer and I'm ready to go on to something else. I'm going to post up a new for sale thread in the classifieds but if any of you hybrid/swap guys want the car you get the first chance.
Here's a link to the old for sale thread. Since that thread I have added working a/c (mkIV compressor, R134), new bumper front and back, Happich popout windows, improved coolant reservoir and washer fluid mounting, Seat front lip, and probably some other stuff I am forgetting. There's 9444 miles on the engine and trans now (about 8,300 since the swap).
I don't want any mkI, mkII, or mkIII trades.








Please don't post comments up here in this thread. It has grown so out of control huge as it is.







If you have questions or comments just send me an e-mail [email protected]


_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 10:53 AM 11-2-2004_


----------



## LO-vw (Sep 24, 2001)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Not to ruin this tread i love the fab work but did it all need to be done??
What could you do just for a bare bones 1.8t swap? I would like to keep the a2 cluster and cable clutch and rod type shifter. but i know ill have to get a g60 tranz and thats cable so i understand switching over to that. 
im planning on doing this swap this summer once my 16v dies. 
and dont get me wrong this car is awsome but i dont want all the bells and whistles. i just want the bare bones.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (LO-vw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LO-vw* »_... What could you do just for a bare bones 1.8t swap? I would like to keep the a2 cluster and cable clutch and rod type shifter. but i know ill have to get a g60 tranz and thats cable so i understand switching over to that. 
.... and dont get me wrong this car is awsome but i dont want all the bells and whistles. i just want the bare bones. 

You certainly don't need to do it this way. If you just want a 1.8t check out moneymakins thread. 
Good luck.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_I am going to try to sell the car again. I am more serious this time because I have found the car that I hope will be my next project.


----------



## BODYSPORT (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: (punkassjim)*

that is one hell of a job!3 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Huckvw (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: (BODYSPORT)*

so, your opinion on this swap? Was it really worth all the time and money? As good as you expected?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Huckvw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Huckvw* »_so, your opinion on this swap? Was it really worth all the time and money? As good as you expected?

Tough question. Let me answer a couple different questions.
Am I pleased with my car? I love the car. It is way fun to drive. I still haven't seen another mkII 1.8t done this way so it has some "specialness" factor. I had no idea what to expect before I started because I had never even driven a turbo car. The power after the swap amazed me. Did I mention that it is a blast to drive?
Would I sell the car for the $25k+ that I have put into it? In a second. 
Would I do it again? No, only because I have been there and done that. If I were to do it again I could do a much more efficient job (cheaper, faster). If I had a bigger garage I would like to put a complete R32 drivetrain in a mkII.
This swap thread is definitely not the recipe for putting a 1.8t in a mkII. It is a good reference for parts of the swap. If you have the fortitude to read through this whole thread, and punkassjim's thread, and moneymakin's thread, and several others in this forum, you can get a real good idea of what it would take to do your own version.


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

i just read through all 16 pages, post for post, and wow: First it was a great way to spend my sunday night and Second i wana buy this car. its amazing. all i have to say it WOW


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (zylinderkopf)*

It's over, ... a year and nine months since the first post in this thread.
Yesterday I spent the whole day getting the secondary air pump mounted up and the associated wiring and vacuum lines installed. I think it now may be the first ULEV mkII? And I forgot to take pics of the process.








The GTI is now headed for Illinois. It was purchased in Minnesota, moved to California, sold to someone in Seattle, sold to me, and now headed back to the midwest.








MPG of the car on the truck headed out of town.



_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 7:02 AM 12-20-2004_


----------



## SonicVw (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_MPG of the car on the truck headed out of town.








I hate goodbye's


----------



## Scrubby_4 (Aug 5, 2004)

*Re: (SonicVw)*

That videos Gotta suck







. Loved the car and build up . Hate to see it go. Building it and buying are 2 different things. I prefer to build them.So whats next???


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Just wanted to say thanks again Loius.







Have a happy Christmas.....I know I will.


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (spdfrek)*










So does the happy new owner have any plans for it???


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (GTiG6O)*

Some plans are in the works. I know I will be swapping my coilovers from the other car onto this one, and I think I know what wheels I am going to get. Other than that just small changes here and there.


----------



## DieselT0rque (Aug 10, 2004)

*Re:*

I had an oppertunity to sit in this vehicle. It was absolutly incredible. Lewis, you are truely the bomb. I just spent the last 2 hours readnig the whole post, then I watched the video at the end, and it made me cry!!!! Well, hopefully it's in hands just as good as yours.

What's in the works next? C'mon... you know you wanna do the R32 drivetrain. I have a helios GLI that could be the recipient.
Later Louie.


----------



## vw1jetta (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_

I spent a lot of time (and money) trying to get the comfort system to unlock my doors, It kicked my ass. I paid $150 dollars for a door control module from a JY (get the whole donor car!!) and it wouldn't communicate with the comfort system control module. I tried just about everything I could think of. The JY assured me that their interchange book said the 2000 door module would work in a 2003. Either it won't or I got a bad one. I haven't decided if I should abandon the comfort system and use an aftermarket alarm or buy a new door control module (~$200!!). I really would like to use the mkIV key remote.

_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 12:16 AM 11-17-2003_

On this the Door control Mdjs Will only work for the Right Comfort Control Mdj If you have a VAG COM you can access the Comfort Control Mdj . And it should give you the Part #'s of each indivdual Door control Mdj , I know with Vw's Scan Tool the 5051 & 5052 Its the first screen that pops up when you access the Comfort Control Mdj. They are Year Specific and one form a 2k Wont work for one from a 03 , Sorry I didnt read this earlier . 
Im also really Glad you posted this as detailed as you did Im in the process of doing this same swap and Im taking it one step further By installing the MkIV Dash wich I will testify to that its a Real Big Pain in the Arse . Thanx for all the helpful info you have posted here. I have this bookmarked to referance to upon doing mine . Good luck with the doors and BTW Nice fake for the Secondary Air Im deffinatly gonna keep that in mind as I hate Secondary Air systems They are nothing but a royal Bitch. ANd the fact that The state I live in dosent have Emmission Laws







Good luck With everything


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (vw1jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1jetta* »_
On this the Door control Mdjs Will only work for the Right Comfort Control Mdj If you have a VAG COM you can access the Comfort Control Mdj . And it should give you the Part #'s of each indivdual Door control Mdj , I know with Vw's Scan Tool the 5051 & 5052 Its the first screen that pops up when you access the Comfort Control Mdj. They are Year Specific and one form a 2k Wont work for one from a 03 , Sorry I didnt read this earlier . 
Im also really Glad you posted this as detailed as you did Im in the process of doing this same swap and Im taking it one step further By installing the MkIV Dash wich I will testify to that its a Real Big Pain in the Arse . Thanx for all the helpful info you have posted here. I have this bookmarked to referance to upon doing mine . Good luck with the doors and BTW Nice fake for the Secondary Air Im deffinatly gonna keep that in mind as I hate Secondary Air systems They are nothing but a royal Bitch. ANd the fact that The state I live in dosent have Emmission Laws







Good luck With everything


Thanks.








I found out after awhile that the secondary air kluge isn't complete. It fools the ECU into thinking the pump is there and the switch is there but the system also looks for the O2 sensor to go to at least 50% leaner when the pump is on. So if the pump isn't in the car and running you'll get a CEL for incorrect secondary air flow.


----------



## vw1jetta (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_

Thanks.








I found out after awhile that the secondary air kluge isn't complete. It fools the ECU into thinking the pump is there and the switch is there but the system also looks for the O2 sensor to go to at least 50% leaner when the pump is on. So if the pump isn't in the car and running you'll get a CEL for incorrect secondary air flow.

Mabey you could put a relay in line of the circuit that would make the ECM see the voltage it wants to see when the secondary air is supposed to be on with it not really on and the O2 sens would still function the way its supposed to under normal operation Just a thought though when you figure it out LMK so I can do it to mine I hate Secondary Air systems they Cause me a headache everyday . just another top of the line Idea that VW came up with


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (vw1jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1jetta* »_
Mabey you could put a relay in line of the circuit that would make the ECM see the voltage it wants to see when the secondary air is supposed to be on with it not really on and the O2 sens would still function the way its supposed to under normal operation Just a thought though when you figure it out LMK so I can do it to mine I hate Secondary Air systems they Cause me a headache everyday . just another top of the line Idea that VW came up with









Yeah, I thought it through a bit and it was easier to install the pump. The O2 sensor signal is a square wave with a variable duty cycle ... not trivial to take the O2 actual and lean it by 50%.


----------



## mk2golf8v (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

hey...by chance did you ever end up using the front suspension bar that was hitting the trans... if you'v still got it, how much could i get it off of you for?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (mk2golf8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk2golf8v* »_hey...by chance did you ever end up using the front suspension bar that was hitting the trans... if you'v still got it, how much could i get it off of you for?

I sold it right after I took it off.

So how does this thread end? I sold the mkII and my bimmer and bought an aircooler project car and a TDi daily driver.








Project car:
















Daily driver:


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6GTI’00’* »_
So how does this thread end? I sold the mkII and my bimmer and bought an aircooler project car and a TDi daily driver.










It will never end. You will forever be linked to this because the swap was so factory. Oh and congrats again on the new project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTi2OV (Oct 10, 2002)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_Some plans are in the works. I know I will be swapping my coilovers from the other car onto this one, and I think I know what wheels I am going to get. Other than that just small changes here and there.

Updates? Pics? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (GTiG6O)*

The only change I have done was the susp. so far. Right now it is slammed thanks to the coils, but I can't leave it like that if I am going to be driving these crappy streets.
The wheels I was originally going to get had to be put off because of cost, but just picked up a new set of rims. They are old Eagle alloys that look like Momo quazars. I am going to polish the lip and powder coat the center black chrome.
Edit: I did get my chrome Quantam door handles. I also have chrome exterior handles, but might use my other set of metal ones powder coated the same black chrome. The Audi TT pedals need to go on too.


_Modified by spdfrek at 12:46 PM 2-18-2005_


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

Here is an example of the "black chrome" powder coat.


















_Modified by spdfrek at 12:53 PM 2-18-2005_


----------



## vw1jetta (Sep 9, 2002)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

You Have a pm!


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (vw1jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw1jetta* »_You Have a pm!

Who? Me? I didn't get one.


----------



## veedub55 (Jun 20, 2004)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

this is one amazing post ima about to attempt a 1.8t swap in an mk2 gti and this motivated me


----------



## tom8thebomb (Nov 28, 2002)

*Re: (veedub55)*

took me three hours to read this at work. Nice job with the car and the posts. First thread i have ever read that started with a car and was sold by the end. Now, do u miss it?


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (GTiG6O)*

I'll bump it!! how's the Porshce?


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Henni)*

Ya'll brought this back out of the archives? Spdfrek is taking care of the car and making some needed improvements. I miss it but it went to a good home.

_Quote, originally posted by *Henni* »_I'll bump it!! how's the Porshce?

The pcar is fun but hurts my budget. Check out this thread:  Porsche project


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

check your IM, I might be able to help you save some money on the Porsche


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (Henni)*

A little update on the car from Treffen this year. (took third in MkII Golf/GTI a lot of really nice cars were at the show)


----------



## boosted b5 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

back from the dead.. i remember reading this thread when it was just starting. the car looks amazing still. im sure its a blast to drive. it makes me want another Mk2...and makes me want my 1991 GTI VR6 back, i wish it had went into hands as good as yours did Louis. to someone who cares about the car. mine at first did, he was a corrado slc guy, but he had to sell it and some dude got it and blew the tranny doing burnouts for his friends. like you i probably wont do the standard OBD1 VR6 swap into a Mk2 again. if ever i go that route from my audi again it will be something fresh, maybe a 24valver, or by then the 2.0t FSI will be getting swapped and be the new craze in the veedub world. until that day i have my a4 1.8t quattro to kick around in on weekends and my 1984 VW RABBIT GL with a 1.8l 16v for a daily driver







... hope that Porsche is treating you well, such a nice color for that car. and SpdFrk . take care of her, or let the guys at dubwerks take care of her for you.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (spdfrek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spdfrek* »_A little update on the car from Treffen this year. (took third in MkII Golf/GTI a lot of really nice cars were at the show)

Looks good Mike. Like the ride height! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

Took the car to the AMS Dyno Day and put down 203whp and 265wtq with the GIAC X+ chip.


----------



## 16vDuBrothers (Feb 27, 2003)

*Re: (spdfrek)*

love it. wish it was mine. think of me when you think of selling it.


----------



## Montanagreenmachine (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (16vDuBrothers)*

Can't believe this post is still active.
I guess I'll add to it.
My recent pic of my Monty green 1.8T:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2213172


----------



## marcopolo (Aug 29, 2003)

awesome job ... after 3 hours just finish 17 pages !!!!
congrats !!!


----------



## Royale5 (Oct 26, 2002)

*Re: (marcopolo)*

WOw, I want to do a project like this but that wiring scares me.


----------



## VR6GTI'00' (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: (Royale5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Royale5* »_WOw, I want to do a project like this but that wiring scares me. 

Don't do the wiring the way I did. Search for more recent posts that have much easier ways to do this swap.
Here's a recent picture of the pcar. It buffed out pretty good and after I installed the euro M030 suspension it handles NICE! There's a good chance I'm going to buy another mkII GTI next week. It'll be a daily driver for the winter and then next spring ... who knows.


















_Modified by VR6GTI'00' at 10:58 AM 3-24-2006_


----------



## Rockstar24 (Aug 3, 2005)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

I will be doing the same swap this winter, so I was wondering if I could ask you a couple questions. Um, I know that you are using the mk4 wire harness, which stock wires from the mk2 are you keeping? Are you going to keep the DBW setup?


----------



## gti-lover (Apr 13, 2005)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (vwnoobie05)*

I want this car!!


----------



## pordarock (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubPhreek (Apr 17, 2003)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

I dig this article.. 
the trans swap info was great thinkin about doin that after I get my megasquirt goin.. 
Great pics!


_Modified by DubPhreek at 5:39 AM 6-17-2007_


----------



## antithesis (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: (VR6GTI'00')*

hey, did u have two wires comming off of the connector for the dbw harness... the blue connecter pin number 7 & 9... one wire is yellow with a green trace, and the other one is dark green with a blue/purple trace?... anyone know where those wires go?? swapped an AWD into an mk2... car starts up runs fine.. but when I give it gas it'll only rev once's quickly then the gas pedal doesn't respond.... tried alligning the throttle plates already, thats not the problem, any help?.. anyone?
thanks


----------



## MOTA BOY (Aug 21, 2007)

*Re: (antithesis)*

He he, MKII in heart!


----------



## HidRo (Sep 19, 2003)

Mine will be out on the street today! And I took loads of ideias out of this thread!
Thanks man! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1.8tMk3 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (HidRo)*

Great build.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (VR6GTI'00')*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JettaDriverFound (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Here it goes ... 2003 1.8T into mkII (ForVWLife)*

Classic build... back from the archive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mech7777 (Oct 25, 2007)

*awesome*

Bump....from the dead !!! Because something this great has to stay alive!


----------



## rid3snmxlafx (Sep 2, 2010)

bump bring it back to the surface


----------



## l_prettyman (Feb 1, 2011)

got some questions. what did your subframe come out of? and can you list all the motor and trans mounts actually. that is my speed bump at the moment.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

I cannot speak for the op but this is what I used in my swap: MKiii vr subframe and front crossmember. MKiii vr tranny mount, MKiii 2.0 rear engine mount, MKiii diesel front mount. When I say mount I mean the brackets, the actual rubber mounts are whatever was already in the subframe.


----------



## vwdirector (Jan 31, 2006)

Love this thread


----------



## rains (May 30, 2008)

nice build


----------



## kmk4 (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice work ... I want to know the advantage of using MKIV steering column instead of MK2 ..


----------



## kmk4 (Mar 24, 2013)

great job

Sent from my HUAWEI G610-U20 using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumdub-18t (Jul 1, 2008)

kmk4 said:


> Nice work ... I want to know the advantage of using MKIV steering column instead of MK2 ..



i have done this in a 92 gti with a full ME7 chassis harness swap. if you are intending to use a mk4 steering rack and control arms/hubs and want ESP working 100% properly to get the most out of a haldex swap, then it makes sense....

the mk4 steering rack is taller, and the mk4 column is shorter - can't mix/match easily with mk2 stuff... also for ESP the spring clock is a position reading device (more complex than non esp cars, cannot be retrofitted to a mk2/3 column without rocket-appliances) - ESP requires this to function.

having tilt & telescopic steering column is great in a mk2, especially if you plan on installing aftermarket seats - lets you set up a nice driving position better.

the mk4 column shrouding fits inside the mk2 dash shape perfectly, so makes it super clean. the mk4 column already has the immobilizer sensor-on-ignition there, so no work to fit it to a mk2 if you don't have immo removed from the ecu.

running an R32 steering rack gives a really short lock-to-lock, but need the mk4 column to use this too.

if you've welded a mk4 firewall into your mk2 (like most normal people, lol), then when you install mk4 pedal set onto it, the steering column mounts are already 1/2 done for you --- just weld the upper bracket onto the mk2 upper one.

mk4 power steering in a mk2 is glorious, lol.

if you want to have a multifunction steering wheel (mk4 or mk5/6/7/etc), then the mk4 steering column is needed to allow the correct clock-spring with the wiring transfer points.


----------



## jettag60 (Nov 2, 2005)

posting to sub to thread


----------

